# Spring 2018 Box Swap



## DavePolaschek

Ladies and Gents (used loosely), It's time for the next swap, and this time it's a box swap.

*A Note*: This swap is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.

*Basic Details*
If you have not participated in one of our LumberJocks Shop Made Swaps before, Welcome! It's relatively simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address via e-mail a month before the shipping deadline to where they will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be selected randomly. Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with.

*Rules for this swap*
- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package!
 - A progress pic (sent to me) will be required NO LATER THAN the due date listed near the end of this post. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. I know things come up so if you don't have a progress pic by the required date but are confident you'll still be able to complete your item by the ship date, just e-mail me BEFORE the progress pic due date and we'll make arrangements. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm EST on the due date will be dropped from the list of participants.

*What we're making*
We're making boxes. Boxes have two sides, an inside and an outside. Your box does not need to be rectangular, but it must be able to contain something. If you make a puzzle box, or locked container which is difficult to open, make sure you include a way for your recipient to open it (i.e. include directions, or the combination, or a key if needed). I'm suggesting that your box fit in a medium size USPS flat rate box, but if you want to go bigger, that's ok with me. If you go smaller, remember that your recipient will probably want to put something in the box.

*Bonus items*
Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's something that has evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front.

*How to sign up*
Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail to (lumberjocks2018boxswap at fastmail dot com) containing ALL of the following information:

 - LumberJocks Username
 - Real Name 
- Email address 
- Shipping Address, including country 
- Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly)
I'll send a confirmation e-mail and will be keeping a list of confirmed participants below that I will update periodically. If you don't get a confirmation email and see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.
Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date given below. Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.

*Important dates*
In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make the progress picture or ship dates, please make sure to notify me immediately so that I can update my incredibly high-tech collection of Post-It Notes.

 - Register for swap, please register by: February 14, 2018 (lots of time to figure out if you can handle the work load)
 - Progress picture, please send by: March 15, 2018 
- Ship date, please ship by: April 15, 2018
 - Reveal date: May 1, 2018. No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry. We may reveal earlier if everyone has received their package before the reveal date. 
-Closing date: May 5, 2018. Please post "reveal" photos by this date. Everyone's anxious to post their projects and for the other participants to see what they made. If your recipient hasn't posted reveal pics by this date, then it's open season! Feel free to post your own pics in this thread and go ahead and post your project. (Unless there is a shipping problem - then please wait for your recipient to get it and post a few pics)

*Other Stuff*:
When you post your projects, use the tag "2018 Box swap" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.
This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more than the destination!
(Thanks to Ripthorn, Mark Kornell, Mosquito, HokieKen, ki7hy, woodworkjosh, and JeffsWildWood - much of the verbiage (including this) was plagiarized from their posts on the previous swaps)

*Notice, in order to participate in a swap you must be a member in good standing in the lumberjocks community. The moderator can not be expected to, and will not act as a go between for banned or blocked members.*

Here are the box project posts I can find:


Dovetailed octagonal box for 2018 box swap by Dave Polaschek
2018 Box swap challenge by JeffsWildWood 
2018 Box swap entry by PoohBaah
2018 Box swap bonus box by Dave Polaschek
2018 Spring Box Swap by TomGrin
My Box Project for the 2018 box swap by poospleasures
Spring 2018 Box swap by hairy
Birdseye Maple and Walnut Box - Spring 2018 Box Swap by Timmy2Hands
Spring Box Swap 2018 - Prairie Style by EarlS
Spring 2018 Box Swap by Kelster58
My box swap entry by JeffsWildWood 
2018 Box Swap Submission by Dave Smith
LumberJocks 2018 Boxswap by IanTheTinker
2018 swap box by adot45
2018 Spring box swap by Nick424
2018 Spring Box Swap by mikeacg
Maze box by Charlie Kilian

And JeffsWildWood collected all the reveal photos in a single post

Who's in?

Dave Polaschek P S S R R
jeffswildwood P S S R R
PoohBaah P S R
GR8HUNTER P S R
mikeacg P S R
doubleG469 P S R
Dave Smith P S R
EarlS P S R
poospleasures P S R
Nick424 P S R
adot45 P S R
TomGrin P S R
Timmy2Hands P S R
Kelster58 P S R
CharlieKilian P S R
RRBOU P S R
hairy P S R R R R S S S
IantheTinker P S R
Ocelot P S R
KelleyCrafts S R


----------



## HokieKen

Ah gee Dave. Sorry but I'm gonna sit this one out. I am so busy with real-life stuff that shop time is scarce and coveted. And I just don't really like making boxes either ;-). I'll definitely be watching though. Can't wait to see what you guys come up with!!


----------



## doubleG469

Kenny I was hoping to get your name for a sweet hackberry box!


----------



## wormil

I'm a maybe. Will let you know soon.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, I'll have a lot to do getting ready for this summers craft fairs. But making boxes is my favorite project to do so…....I'm in buddy. Looks like I'll have a long time to work on it so I'll be OK.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gotcha, Jeff. I figured I'm pretty busy between now and tax day, but I'll manage to get a box built, so most people (who don't have to hand-resaw most of their wood out of pieces of trees) should have plenty of time.

Sorry you don't get to play along, Kenny. Hope you'll join in Gary and Rick.


----------



## duckmilk

Saw your carving knife Dave and had this thought. 
We have planted some various trees in the last 2 years. Some have died, but most lived. The ones that died in the last year include a pear, an apricot (or plumcot?) and an apple. (I'm not sure this is the proper climate for an apple tree) 
They are still standing there, dead, cause I've not received my "round-to-it" that I ordered 6 months ago. The trunks are probably between 2 - 3" diameter. I could probably get some good scale wood out of those, or something for handles and such. Hmmmmm


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken still might join, right Ken? And Duck!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The trunks are probably between 2 - 3" diameter. I could probably get some good scale wood out of those, or something for handles and such. Hmmmmm


Sure could, Duck. My apple and apricot were both about 16-18" diameter, and died of old age, but even the smaller branches were useful. But because I live in the big city, I had to get rid of everything because it was unsightly. Stashed the trunks at a friend's house in the burbs, and the smaller stuff went to another buddy's smoker.

Both are good uses of fruit wood.


----------



## duckmilk

> Ken still might join, right Ken? And Duck!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Thinking about it Jeff. Can't commit at this time.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Jeff but I'm out on this one. I'm really backed up with shop stuff, I have some orders for Kiridashis to fill and my son just bought his first house so I'm spending 90% of my free time over there. Plus I have a buddy's chuck I'm supposed to be fixing the threads on and that's taking me WAY longer than it should ;-) I'm gonna have to say I'm a firm no on this one as much as I hate to miss a swap. Even if it is boxes ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'll help you out Ken. Making boxes are my favorite project to do. I'll make two, bring you one to send and your in the easy way!  Just kidding, that would be cheating. LOL. I actually put the finishing touches on a simple box for my hatchet restoration. I should get pictures tomorrow and post one day this week. The hatchet was tough, odd tang and really rusty. The chuck still giving you a fit, or just time factor. You really sound busy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

watch for my email Dave ….THANKS :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got it, Tony. Also got PoohBaah's. Welcome aboard, boys!


----------



## PoohBaah

I have been looking forward to this swap since I had to it the last one out. I am ready to get back in the workshop since I am finished with school and now have the time.

Thanks again Dave for moderating this group.


----------



## mikeacg

This will be my first swap and I am looking forward to it!
Thanks for the heads up Dave!


----------



## DavePolaschek

We'll see how the moderating goes. Hope I'm up to it.

Just got an email from Mike. Welcome!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> We ll see how the moderating goes. Hope I m up to it.
> 
> Just got an email from Mike. Welcome!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, you'll do fine. I'm sure. I found the toughest parts are the start, sign up, keeping everybody's info straight. Then again at progress pic time. And then the mailing addresses and reveal.

Mike, welcome! Swaps are a lot of fun.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, you ll do fine. I m sure. I found the toughest parts are the start, sign up, keeping everybody s info straight. Then again at progress pic time. And then the mailing addresses and reveal.


So basically periods of frantic activity, broken up by sitting around waiting for things to happen. ;-)

I figure I'll muddle through. I'm more concerned about my build at the moment. I've been looking around for inspiration and keep finding things that are *way* beyond my abilities. Like the dodecahedron box that shipwright made or crazy Japanese puzzle boxes. I'll probably end up with a boring rectangular box, but boy howdy do some guys make interesting boxes.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Some of the guys on here make some off the charts great boxes. Shipwright is one of them. Also Al, boxguy. Britboxmaker and keifer are two more. It would be sweet to get them in the swap. The info they could pass along would be wonderful! No way I can match their skills. Best I can do is make a nice creative box that someone would want, at my skill level. This one has been my favorite that I built:










http://lumberjocks.com/projects/99413


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, I have an Excel sheet that we've used in the past to track everyone's info and generate random partner assignments. Let me know if you want it and I'll shoot it over to ya.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Jeff. I was thinking of inviting some of those guys. Figured I'd tackle that next week.

Kenny, thanks, but I'm pretty sure I'm just going to track everything in text files on my iPad or post-it's on my shop wall. Don't need to spend $100/year for office 365.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I just made a chart with Microsoft word using columns. For the swap recipients, I cut them out and let my wife draw from a Maxwell house coffee can.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Jeff. I might not even be that fancy. We'll see how many people I have to keep track of.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, thanks, but I m pretty sure I m just going to track everything in text files on my iPad or post-it s on my shop wall. Don t need to spend $100/year for office 365.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Spoken like a true Galoot! ;-) I wouldn't pay for Office either but I still have local versions.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I'm in but all of a sudden I'm getting a total blank on an idea for a box…..


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, I yam what I yam. ;-)

Earl, I haven't received an email yet. See the "how to sign up" in the initial post for the address to send it to.


----------



## doubleG469

Dave I am in, (edit) Sent you an "official" email. Now I have never built a box so like all the other swaps, this'll be a first for me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're in, Gary. Welcome! I built a box for the knife swap to hold the marking knives I made, but that's the first box I ever made for anyone else. And the one for this swap will probably be a different style.

Trying new things is fun!


----------



## davesimian

Please count me in. Have not participated in a swap before. Seems like it could be fun and I like to build boxes. Will E-mail you soon Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're in, Dave. Welcome! This is my fourth swap, and there must be some reason I keep coming back. I think the swaps are a lot of fun.


----------



## PoleVault

Looking forward to my second swap! I got an awesome box to contain my custom screwdrivers from a previous swap. I have that box on display on my dresser (yes, with the screwdrivers in it still). Now I have to make some practice boxes… thanks for hosting Dave!


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're in, PoleVault. Welcome!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, looks like your getting some more entry's! I had a few more say they were signing up.


----------



## PoohBaah

Glad to see that we are getting some new people to join the swap. Its a great time.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - you should be seeing my email. I fat fingered your email address


----------



## doubleG469

So is there a Dave limit to these swaps? I am going to have to start a spreadsheet to remember all of them. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got you, Earl. You're in! Welcome!

It's nice to see that we've got a fair number of folks already, and there's still a month for the people who leave everything to the last minute to procrastinate.


----------



## HunterDS

> You re in, Gary. Welcome! I built a box for the knife swap to hold the marking knives I made, but that s the first box I ever made for anyone else. And the one for this swap will probably be a different style.
> 
> Trying new things is fun!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I didn't realize I got your first one. That makes it all the cooler. Don't go making to many, I like the exclusive feel.


----------



## poospleasures

Have just sent the official email to join the 2018 box swap. Hello to all the guys I met thru the knife swap and just waiting to get to know the other folks new to me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I didn't realize I got your first one. That makes it all the cooler. Don't go making to many, I like the exclusive feel.


Well, first one I made for someone else. I had a handful of MDF practice boxes, plus one almost identical to yours which ended up getting recycled. Glad you like it, Hunter!

Vernon, got your email and you're in. Welcome to the swap, and I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with this time. You've made some darned nice boxes in the past!


----------



## poospleasures

Thanks Dave, 
I have it cut out now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Someone is in for a treat!

Vernon sent me a little gift using some of the wood I sent him in the knife swap. The box this gift came in was phenomenal. Here it is on top of one of the cutting boards I was working on for Christmas at the time. It was funny how they kind of matched.

Excellent.


----------



## HunterDS

> Well, first one I made for someone else. I had a handful of MDF practice boxes, plus one almost identical to yours which ended up getting recycled. Glad you like it, Hunter!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Are we going to be seeing some dovetails from you this swap?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm making (more) practice dovetails in the French-polishing caddy I'm building this weekend to hold the shellac, alcohol, and oil bottles, as well as the jar for pads I'll need for finishing the box. How they turn out will have some influence on whether I use dovetails in the box I build for the swap or if I decide that I need a lot more practice first.

To date, I have not cut a dovetail I'm happy with, though. There's always a first time. I just hope it doesn't take too long.


----------



## doubleG469

I tried dovetails once, not a pretty sight. it's most definitely a developed talent.


----------



## duckmilk

> I tried dovetails once, not a pretty sight. it s most definitely a developed talent.
> 
> - doubleG469


I've cut a few, also not so pretty, but a lot better looking than nails or screws.
I need different chisels for fine work.


----------



## duckmilk

Vernon's skills are WAY above mine.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I tried dovetails once, not a pretty sight. it s most definitely a developed talent.


Yeah. I'm finding that out. And with the cold weather last week and beginning again tomorrow, I'm not getting a ton of time to develop that talent. So I might build a box with dovetails. But I also got a miter jack, which would allow me to galoot up some right purty miters, too. Always nice to have a plan B.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I've never had any luck with dovetails or miters.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I actually got pretty good with them awhile ago. I did the 30 day challenge and immediately after I built this box. Between the sides and the trays inside it was 144 dovetails total. So by the end I wasn't too bad. I imagine I would struggle a little today but it's probably like riding a bike maybe?


----------



## DavePolaschek

You gonna sign up, Dave? You can coach Jeff and I as we develop our boxing skills. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, the thirty day challenge? Is that do a dovetail a day for thirty days?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

not sure about dovetails here guys ….BUT i will defiantly be using my new plane








from Josh in the surprise swap :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I doubt I'll find time for this one Dave. I haven't opted out yet but right now it doesn't look likely. I have essentially zero inventory at the moment so I'll be pushing hard to build that back up. We will see where the cards fall on this one. I haven't seen your boxes Dave but dovetails or not, Jeff has some skills with those P.O. box door boxes he does.

Jeff, the dovetail challenge is exactly that. I took a 2X6 and cut 1/4" off each side and ripped it down the middle giving me roughly 5" Wide by 3/4" + pieces and then I cut those to 5" in length and went to town. Each day of the 30 days was one set of dovetails which consisted of 5 or 6 dovetails along the 5" board. The first week was horrible. Then it just start clicking in place. I actually found it was pretty relaxing and looked forward to the 15 minute ordeal every night.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Still over a month to decide, Dave. But there's a lot worse problems to have than selling all your inventory.


----------



## duckmilk

> Still over a month to *procrastinate*, Dave.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## TheFridge

My suggestion on dovetails. Don't practice cutting dovetails. Practice cutting to a line. If you can cut to a line you can do just about any joinery.

Marking out dovetails takes forever compared to marking a bunch of lines on scrap and going to town.


----------



## mj_and_hj

This is a really cool idea. New here and hope to join in on this fun in the future. Great community so far.


----------



## DavePolaschek

My first few days of "dovetail a day" were just sawing parallel lines in the end of scrap. //////////// then \\\\\\\\\\\\ then angled down and in, etc. But even with that practice, I can find new and exciting ways to make dovetails that don't fit, Fridge. Probably because I'm not using alder.

Welcome, mjandhj! This swap doesn't get rolling until mid-February, and you've got almost two months after that to build a box. If that sounds interesting, jump on in!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes you are welcome to join us mj&hj this is my first box swap ….as a matter of fact i started the jig today ….while my VW bus was drying …we finally got decent weather :<))


----------



## TheFridge

I hear you Dave. I practiced religiously until one day it clicked.

I'm in. Whenever I get around to officially signing up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We've got at least one more week of "too cold for the garage heater to keep up" left before I'll get back to practicing, and I've also got a couple experiments I want to run for cool ideas for the swap. I'll almost certainly have some of my first prototype pieces built before the official "start," so at this point, I'm hoping dovetails "click" for me before then. If not, it'll be a mitered box, rather than a dovetailed one. Or heck, maybe it'll be mitered in any case.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know what's wrong with y'all. My dovetails are almost always perfect and I learned to cut them in an afternoon…









)


----------



## doubleG469

Kenny is a cheater (wish I had one) and since it would be so easy for him he should be forced to participate.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I agree, Gary. Whose name should I send him?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Whatever design I come up with, and I hope I come up with one soon, I can pretty much guarantee it wont have dovetails. FWIW. But I do second the motion that Ken should be forced to participate.


----------



## Mosquito

> I agree, Gary. Whose name should I send him?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Everybody's, so he can make sure he gets that thing dialed in.


----------



## Nick424

Well, I am going to give this a try. It will be my first swap. It will be nice to see what other woodworkers think when they have in their hands, not just looking at pictures.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Nick! Got you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Everybody's, so he can make sure he gets that thing dialed in


I like the way you think, Mos. Kenny, you hear that? Sounds like you'll get to put your afternoon of education to good use! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nick don't get your hopes up on getting an honest opinion, these guys all lie when they tell you how much they love your stuff. Last guy who got one of my items built a glass case for it (no joke). Goes to show how far they will go to make you feel good. 

I just checked out your projects and I think you have nothing to worry about at all. Wow man, good stuff!


----------



## HokieKen

> Nick don't get your hopes up on getting an honest opinion, these guys all lie when they tell you how much they love your stuff….
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Not always. Sometimes they just bitch about the vegetable peeler you made them ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Someone has to be honest around this joint Kenny.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nick, your boxes are beautiful! Welcome to the swap!


----------



## HokieKen

> Someone has to be honest around this joint Kenny.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Why?


----------



## TheFridge

Because deep down. Some of us might not like sharpened t-track.

Not me of course. I'm always down with t-track.

Actually. I popped my t track cherry and got some for Christmas.


----------



## HokieKen

You're one of the Elite now Fridge! Welcome to the club )


----------



## HokieKen

Leaving Roanoke this morning. It's 15 F. Going to Charleston where it's 40s. Getting on a boat for the Carribean where it's 70s. It's a hard life this week
)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, at least Dave can still keep us honest around here. Have a safe trip, Kenny!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Leaving Roanoke this morning. It's 15 F. Going to Charleston where it's 40s. Getting on a boat for the Carribean where it's 70s. It's a hard life this week
> )
> 
> - HokieKen


Have fun Ken. Bring back some cool Caribbean wood!


----------



## PoohBaah

I feel your pain Kenny. I am leaving Northern Indiana which is predicting 2-4 inches of snow and the temp is currently 2F, headed to Cancun for a week of sand, sun and tropical drinks. I will be having some fruit in those drinks too. I know some are apposed of that but when in Cancun.


----------



## duckmilk

You guys have a safe and fun trip!

We have our next cold snap coming through tomorrow night supposedly bringing rain, then sleet, then light snow. The high on Tues. will be in the 20's. It'll be interesting to see how many icy wrecks they have in Dallas.


----------



## HokieKen

It's been unusually cold all along the SE coast this year. Glad we picked this year to try a winter vacation!


----------



## HokieKen

Enjoy Cancun Pooh! Never been but this time of year, it's bound to be nice!

And remember your Spanish… "uno mas por favor"
;-))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just shoveled 3-5" of fluffy stuff here. Good news is it warmed up. Bad news is, it warmed up enough to snow. Still coming down, and then it gets windy and sub-zero once the front passes.

I did manage to dovetail together a very-much-practice box full of gaps this morning, but with it only 40 in the shop with the heat going full-time, I didn't even try to glue it up. But I guess that's *some* progress.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a quick question about the box swap …... is there supposed to be a prize in the box ? ? ? LOL :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

No need to put anything in the box.

Unless you *want* to add a bonus item. They're covered up in the initial post, and are strictly optional.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

this excites me….... i just heard back from a fellow LJ …..he gave me the go ahead….. so now i at least have a plan …...well a second plan ….. first one was a total failure ...after 3 TRIES :<((


----------



## jeffswildwood

> a quick question about the box swap …... is there supposed to be a prize in the box ? ? ? LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, if you get my name, I want one of those beautiful cars or trucks you make inside! ) Just kidding buddy. I have been working on my first box truck. Made from pine and poplar since this is the one I will be making the mistakes on. I found out they are not easy and require a lot of patients. Also if you change the plans, be ready for a fight and several trial and errors. I'm getting there but still have not tried the wheels yet. But I do have a plan!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff, didn't you see up-thread? Kenny's getting everybody's name so he can put his machinery to good use. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, didn t you see up-thread? Kenny s getting everybody s name so he can put his machinery to good use. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


From a load of Caribbean wood he brings back from vacation.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> From a load of Caribbean wood he brings back from vacation


Exactly. See how it all works out?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Tony, if you get my name, I want one of those beautiful cars or trucks you make inside! ) Just kidding buddy. I have been working on my first box truck. Made from pine and poplar since this is the one I will be making the mistakes on. I found out they are not easy and require a lot of patients. Also if you change the plans, be ready for a fight and several trial and errors. I m getting there but still have not tried the wheels yet. But I do have a plan!

- jeffswildwood
[/QUOTE]

Thanks Jeff ….yes first projects are always trial and error …sometime more error then success …LMAO :<))
OH BTW NO CAR OR TRUCK


----------



## HokieKen

I haven't ever had any luck gathering wood from outside the country on cruises. They check your bags when you get back on the boat and won't let you bring any plant material or food back.

But if I do get any stock, I will be nice enough to let you guys build me a couple boxes to store it in ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

> Because deep down. Some of us might not like sharpened t-track.
> 
> Not me of course. I'm always down with t-track.
> 
> Actually. I popped my t track cherry and got some for Christmas.
> 
> - TheFridge


Good thing I just ordered 18 feet of t-track lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Thanks Jeff ….yes first projects are always trial and error …sometime more error then success …LMAO :<))
> OH BTW NO CAR OR TRUCK
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I wonder if a model car or truck would make a good swap. Could be? Oh, and before someone says it, no, I hosted the last swap, I wouldn't host the next one for a car or truck.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i would host that one (MAYBE)!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOT :<))
BUT …..might need 2 months turn around for that one ….just cuz of the time involed …..BUT i like that idea :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I think a car or truck would be fairly low turnout and you'd need at least two months. I know I would probably sit that one out, but I'd love to see the results.

I did get a poplar bottom put into my gappy, trapezoidal dovetailed box this morning. That one definitely gets called a "learning experience," but it's looking like it'll do the job of holding my French polishing supplies in one place. Just have to get some dividers built to hold the various squeeze bottles.

I also made a wood block to hold my doweling plate this morning. Hopefully this will help me not bash my fingers quite so often when I need to get a dowel sized correctly.



















It's a chunk of 8/4 red oak that had a crack running though it. I cut almost all of the cracked bit off.


----------



## adot45

Hello, I would like to sign up for the box swap. Nervous, but looking forward to it.

David


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, David! You're in.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome David! I noticed your from Central West Va. Were close! I live in tazewell Va. Just a minuet from McDowell, Mercer county. I make many trips to Beckley.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

welcome David….....OH NO ….NOT ANOTHER Virgina boy …..LMAO :<))


----------



## duckmilk

At least his name is David and not Dave. Welcome David!



> Jeff, didn t you see up-thread? Kenny s getting everybody s name so he can put his machinery to good use. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That means no one else has to make a box cause Kenny will be making them all!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> welcome David….....OH NO ….NOT ANOTHER Virgina boy …..LMAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Calm down Gary, He's a WEST Virginia guy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Another Dave/David. Next swap is an all David/Dave swap. Dave's running it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Back in my college years (mostly my sophomore years), we used to judge a party successful if more women than Daves showed up. I don't think swaps can be judged the same way.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Turning 60+1 today. Calling for 4+ inches of snow. Good day to work on a buggy topped off with some exotic beer.


----------



## adot45

> Turning 60+1 today. Calling for 4+ inches of snow. Good day to work on a buggy topped off with some exotic beer.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Happy Birthday. Have a great day in your shop.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF :<))

UMMMMMM…....white snow and dark beer …sounds like a very nice present :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy Birthday, Jeff!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks guys, white snow and dark beer does sound good!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Happy birthday Jeff!! Today is my wife and I's anniversary as well so I can remember this for next year for sure…..probably.  Have fun man!


----------



## doubleG469

happy birthday there Jeff!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Dave and wife :<))
how many years ? been 35 here


----------



## TomGrin

The box swap sounds fun. I'm in!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Happy anniversary Dave! Thanks everyone and welcome Tom! Swaps are a lot of fun!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The box swap sounds fun. I m in!


Welcome, Tom! Good to have you aboard!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Welcome 2 box swap Tom …also Welcome to LJ's …..beautiful fishing nets and box …WELCOME :<))


----------



## mikeacg

This is the busiest post I've ever seen! Does Dave win a prize?
Happy Birthday Jeff! I've got plenty of white snow but no dark beer… Time to head for the store! Wouldn't want you to drink alone!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> This is the busiest post I ve ever seen! Does Dave win a prize?
> Happy Birthday Jeff! I ve got plenty of white snow but no dark beer… Time to head for the store! Wouldn t want you to drink alone!
> 
> - mikeacg


Thanks Mike! Believe me, these swap posts get really busy as time goes on and the "teaser" picks start!


----------



## poospleasures

Happy birthday to you. Hope it was the best even with snow. Cold here 0 tonight. Got brew so everthing OK.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mike, the swap threads get plenty busy. All three I've been in were pretty lively.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Has anyone got a design for your box yet or am I the only one tossing up several ideas and cant decide. If I get a break from the snow and cold, I need a trip to the lumber yard.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Has anyone got a design for your box yet or am I the only one tossing up several ideas and cant decide.


I still haven't decided if I'm going to dovetail corners or miter them. Depends on how my dovetail practicing goes over the next few weeks. Or maybe I'll rabbet the corners. I also have no idea about what wood I'll be using, but I have a stack of some pieces that might be "accents".

Progress pics are still almost two months away, so I figure I've got six or seven weeks before it's time to start panicking. ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

I have the general idea in my head to where I want to go with this project. There are a few techniques that I would like to try and I think that swaps are always a good reason to try things out and push myself a little bit. I also need to find the time to get to the local lumber yard to find the material for the main box structure but I already have a nice piece of walnut picked out for the lid.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i had an idea …but my first plans failed 3 times so gave up now onto plan b :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

At least it's not plan C yet, Tony. ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

I have a broad concept but haven't started working anything out on paper or in wood.


----------



## duckmilk

Plans? Working things out before the build? What is this you speak of???

Worked at the brewery bottling beer again today. It was a coconut lime ale. I'm not a fan of coconut or flavored beers, but I thought I would give it a fair try. Not horrible, but I passed on taking any of the mistakes home.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Maybe some mistakes where they forgot the lime and the coconut, Duck?

I work all sorts of things out before the build. Like where's my saw? Or what kind of lumber do I have to pick up at the yard? Or "can I actually cut a dovetail that I might want to show to someone else?" :-/


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Plans? Working things out before the build? What is this you speak of???
> 
> Worked at the brewery bottling beer again today. It was a coconut lime ale. I m not a fan of coconut or flavored beers, but I thought I would give it a fair try. Not horrible, but I passed on taking any of the mistakes home.
> 
> - duckmilk


Good to hear from you Duck! Coconut lime ale? Maybe at a Jimmy Buffett concert. I can shoot from the hip on a box build but some things I need to know before I start. Like basic size, wood and how I want it to look. Of coarse all this is changeable during the build. ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Maybe some mistakes where they forgot the lime and the coconut, Duck?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


No most are under filled but already capped. The basic beer it is made from is quite good, but they add the flavoring later. Ruins a good beer in my opinion.

Still following along Jeff


----------



## DavePolaschek

Only four more saturdays until registration for the swap closes. I'm heading to the lumber yard in the morning to buy a bunch of poplar for more dovetail practice, probably turning into a nail cabinet or some such for the shop. I figure if I make a dozen dovetailed drawers over the next few weeks, I'll probably be able to turn out a box for one of you that I won't be too embarrassed by. Or that's the plan so far.

Sorry 'bout the ruined beer, Duck. Guess sometimes the bar eats you.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I ll probably be able to turn out a box for one of you that I won t be too embarrassed by. Or that s the plan so far.
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, I'm sure even if you don't get that dovetail thing down, any box you make will be remarkable! With or without the tails. But I admire how you are challenging yourself!


----------



## WilliamPelletier

Can new members participate? If so, I'm game.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sure, William. Just a end the email as described in the first post. Welcome to Lumberjocks!

Thanks, Jeff. I appreciate the vote of confidence. I just bought that bunch of poplar and am going to spend a while this morning sharpening things and cleaning the bench before I start making a new mess.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

welcome William ….to the SWAP and also 2 LJ's :<))


----------



## adot45

> Can new members participate? If so, I m game.
> 
> - WilliamPelletier


Welcome to LJ`s William, this is my first swap here too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome William! These are a lot of fun!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Work progressing on my post office door bank buggy. Down to fenders and (gasp) wheels. I changed the plan I got from rockler a bit. That created a whole host of problems down the line. I guess this will be "my version". LOL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Isn't like step 0 of the plan "change the plan," Jeff? Good luck with your wheels. Round can be tough!

Making the dividers for my box of French polishing supplies, I had a blowout in a piece of pine, *and* a blowout in a piece of poplar. I can have trouble in both hardwood and softwood! Oh well. Think I made a decent recovery, but we'll see how it looks tomorrow morning after the glue dries.


----------



## doubleG469

so wife has been on me about this "dumb" reclaimed ladder shelf thing. I found a ladder cut it up and just hated it. It was angular and crappy wood, warped, cracked and if you can't tell I just hated the whole idea. So me being me grabbed some reclaimed wood from a bed frame (turned out to be pine) and away we go. Made a nicer looking 5' x 13" ladder with oak rungs and the pine sides are 3" wide. now she can distress, paint or what ever she wants and I like it.

that's how my day of making practice boxes went.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like a productive day, if not exactly what you'd planned, Gary. And like they say, happy wife, happy life.


----------



## TheFridge

Reclaimed+distressed=hate it


----------



## poospleasures

Welcome to Lumber Jocks and swapping William. You are in for a bunch of knowledge and fun things to do.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I guess my box door buggy qualify s as a box so I'm getting practice in.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

Woo Hoo! I needed something to get my juices flowing for another box.
I'M IN!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Woo Hoo! I needed something to get my juices flowing for another box.
> I M IN!


Welcome! Remember that you need to send the email with details as described in the initial post to officially be in.

William, too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got your email, Tim! Welcome to the swap!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Woo Hoo! I needed something to get my juices flowing for another box.
> I M IN!
> 
> - Timmy2Hands


Welcome Timmy!


----------



## Lazyman

I'm still toying with joining but I promised my wife that I would make her a jewelry box for xmas so that probably takes priority.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well heck, Nathan. Just make two, one for the swap and one for the wife. What could be simpler? ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Hah, that occurred to me. I suppose I could use you guys to practice. 
...

OOORRR, hope that one of you sends me a really nice box I can give to my wife. ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

welcome Tim :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Can new members participate? If so, I m game.


Welcome, Will! To Lumberjocks and the swap!



> OOORRR, hope that one of you sends me a really nice box I can give to my wife. ;-)


Yeah, because there's no way at all that could go badly, Nathan. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Reading through this I am relieved to see I'm not the only one having a creative block on what to do. I've got ideas for wood (ordered some and even bought the finish I want to use), ideas for joints, and ideas for the size, but nothing as far as the design will look like. At some point I probably should do some SketchUp work to get something going…... Oh and I've looked at lots….and lots… and lots… of box pictures


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Earl. I've got a bunch of different ideas, and have looked at a ton of other people's boxes. But it's also been too cold in the shop to get much done, and when it is warm enough I've either been practicing dovetails or cleaning up.

I figure I'll start prepping my stock after Valentine's Day, when signups are done, and settle on a design shortly. It still feels like there's plenty of time, but I'm sure that'll change. I also do have a fall-back design that I know I can build and have it look ok, so if everything goes sideways, I can start building that around April 1 and still ship on time (though the finish might not be completely cured).


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have an idea what I want to make but I always keep a "plan B" just in case. It's one I have never tried before but should be nice if I can pull it off. I also have 10 PO box door boxes and three PO box trucks to make. Looks like I'll be getting my share of "boxing" in.  I really wanted to get a jump on the swap box but something keeps coming up. Yesterday my neighbor, who teaches criminal justice in college had me make a 2 X 8 foot portable wall for him to shoot and let his class analyze it. He told me at 1:00 pm he needed it for tomorrows class. I laughed the whole time with "ghostbusters" theme in my head.

When you need a wall,
for your police class.
who ya gonna call:
jeffswildwood! )) I ain't afraid of no job. ))


----------



## MKH

I've never built a box so I will be setting this one out. maybe the next one will work out for me.

We do a swap like this on the Big Green Egg forum with BBQ sauces and rubs.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Plan B and plan C, Jeff. Maybe a plan D.

Maybe next time, MKH. The swaps are a fun way to try new things for me, so I find ones where I haven't ever done whatever the theme is more interesting. But then I only picked up woodworking a little over a year ago, so it's all kinda new.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I'm thinking of stacked dovetails, and splines, and other fancy joints, some inlay, and who knows what all else. I might run out of space on a medium sized box to try it all.

I also am going to be making some storage boxes for the myriad of pieces that come with the Leigh M&T jig, as well as one for the dovetail jig, a jewelry box for my wife, and maybe a keepsake box for my youngest daughter.

I have a huge stack of walnut, cherry, and maple pieces that I haven't found a use for when making furniture pieces so the boxes should use some of it. I might throw a couple of clocks in the mix too…...... he said, overly optimistically


----------



## DavePolaschek

By "stacked dovetails" do you mean log-cabin style interlocking dovetails, Earl? That was an idea I flirted with.

If you want to build (and pay to ship) a bigger box, I suspect we'll be ok with that. Don't feel you have to, but if you're on a roll…

Mostly, have fun. I'm practicing dovetails because I want to eventually build a tool cabinet for my shop, and when I get to that, I want to be able to make the outside of it look good. I'm also going to build a bunch of drawers for a parts cabinet. More practice. And shop storage, too! And a lot of fun along the way, learning a new skill.


----------



## jeffswildwood

The boxes I listed are the ones I need to make for craft fair season. There's one I want to make, a box to hold all my lathe accessory s. Chucks, jaws, allen wrenches, cutters and things like that all in one place.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Organization is a good thing, Jeff. I'm going to try and get some quality shop time tomorrow morning. Maybe get a few drawers knocked together so I can start organizing my mess.


----------



## jeffswildwood

A break from the wood work. After two weeks of trying, finally had a dinner at the newly opened Painted peak brewery. A cowboy killer burger (very hot) and a T-Town brown beer (or two).










Ken, you would love it here!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I had a good day in the shop. No drawers, no dovetails, but I got a good solid start on my sweetie's present for Valentine's Day.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WE ALL NEED BREAKS Jeff …looks like you had a nice rest :<))

what you making your sweetie Dave ?

i worked most of my day in the shop ….my project is coming along nicly


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm making a surprise, Tony. I'm aiming for a little heart-shaped box, and I think I'll probably get there, but we'll see. Not being a jewelry kind of gal, mine will be more likely to keep keys or coins in it. But it's very slow going working the inside of the box entirely with hand tools. I suspect most of today will be spent with one of my rasps in my hands.

I did learn that when making an irregularly shaped box, it'll be a lot easier to cut out and smooth the inside before cutting the outside, since it will give me better work-holding. :-/


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's today's picture:










Red oak, plus white pore filler, plus bright red TransTint dye should make for something visually interesting. I'll sand it flat, hit it with a second coat, a coat of orange shellac, then a half-dozen coats of platina shellac. Should be right purty when I'm done.

Plus, this time I remembered to finish the inside before gluing on a top or a bottom! I don't need to make that mistake more than two or three times before I learn!


----------



## Kelster58

Just sent my e-mail, I'm in. I hope my skills are up to the task and I can make a real nice box for someone…....Seems like fun. Nice to be a part of, thanks for including the likes of me….......


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome Kelstar, Swaps are a lot of fun. I think the way your PO door banks came out, you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

welcome Kelly :<))

nice little trinket heart box Dave :<))


----------



## poospleasures

Welcome Kelstar. Really nice well organized shop. I,m sure you will do fine in the box swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Kelster! You're in!

It's coming together, Tony. My test-scrap of red oak ended up looking good enough that I figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## Kelster58

Thanks guys, I'm starting to pull my ideas together…...........I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've enjoyed the swaps I've been in. Gives me an excuse to learn something new and try it out. And the folks who participate seem to be a good bunch.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

I've been going through some of this groups previouse projects and I'm really impressed by what I see.
Is anyone else in this swap a hand tool only luddite like myself?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm almost entirely a galoot now that I have a brace with a 12" sweep. Drilling big holes was one of the last things I used power tools for. And I guess the circular saw still gets used if I have to break down a sheet of plywood for some reason.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Back to work on the buggy yesterday. I'm down to just applying a finish. I also have a new 11/16th scar on my left hand. I know it's 11/16th cause that is what size drill bit I was using. I'll spare you guys the scar but my Wife did a good job bandaging it. Lucky, a little deeper and it would have been ER time.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, I'll definitely put Painted Peak on my list next time I'm down that way. I'll give you a ring and buy you a round! Keep them drills out of your hand though so you can hold the mug!

Dave, the heart box looks nice. She'll love it! Just FYI though, a bandsaw would make quick work of that ;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, I ll definitely put Painted Peak on my list next time I m down that way. I ll give you a ring and buy you a round! Keep them drills out of your hand though so you can hold the mug!
> 
> - HokieKen


Sounds good Ken, better come early, after 5 or 6 it gets packed! Also live music at 8! Good to see your back from your trip. I'm sure it was awesome!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, the heart box looks nice. She'll love it! Just FYI though, a bandsaw would make quick work of that ;-P


The pore-filling is actually going to take the majority of the time, it looks like, Kenny. Cutting out the waste with an 8tpi coping saw went pretty fast. Fine-tuning it with rasps took longer, but it was enjoyable.

Cutting the rebate in the bottom so I can inset it into the sides was pretty quick, too. Two sharp chisels made that pretty easy once I figured out how to use a hand screw to hold the ¼" thick cherry stable.

All that said, if I do buy a power tool, it'll almost certainly be a big bandsaw that I can use for resawing and as a mill. Just don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## CharlieKilian

I've never done a swap before; it's a bit intimidating to compare my work to the rest of you. But I've always wanted to, and this seems like a good one to get started with. My boxes aren't perfect (but then again, whose are?), but I'm proud of them anyway.

So I'm throwing my hat into the ring. I hope I don't disappoint!

Dave, I sent you an email with my information. *nervous excitement*


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So I m throwing my hat into the ring. I hope I don t disappoint!


Got it. You're in, and welcome, Charlie! Should be a fun one!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome Charlie! We're going to have a lot of fun with this. I looked at your boxes, they are awesome! Seeing all the work the "new swappers" are doing, I'm going to have to up my game! At least get started, or maybe when this 11/16th inch hole in my hand heals. :-(


----------



## GR8HUNTER

welcome Charlie …we are our own worst critic ….WELCOME :<))


----------



## poospleasures

Glad you wanted to join. These are a lot of fun and you can learn so much. Welcome and good boxing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm really happy to see all the new swappers, too. Hasn't even been a year since my first swap, and I've had fun with them all and learned a lot along the way. Here's hoping it's as much fun for others and we see some quality boxes.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ITS KIND OF ADDICTING …LMAO :<))


----------



## Kelster58

I'm looking forward to it….


----------



## DavePolaschek

Little quiet around here. I'm making slow but steady progress on the heart-shaped surprise for my sweetie.



















The inside is mostly finished. Just needs a couple more coats of shellac once the bottom is on. The bottom is rebated so it's ready to glue into the side, and the side has the beginnings of a rebate for the lid to sit into. I need to finish shaping the bottom of the lid tomorrow, and then I'll try to glue the bottom onto the sides on Friday so I can go nuts getting everything fit together nicely this weekend.

Oh, and I made a handle, too.










Should be able to have it done by Valentine's Day, but the finishing might require a long evening at some point.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Coming along nicely Dave! For my box, just when I think I have a design I like, Another design catches my eye.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Jeff.

I woke up at 2:30 this morning and couldn't sleep because the design for the box I'm going to build for the swap came together in my brain and I had to draw it on a sheet of paper before my brain would shut up. Stupid brain. Then I had to pee. Then I started thinking about what I had to do at work today and couldn't get back to sleep. Going to be a long day, but I got another hour in on the heart-shaped box before work. I think I'm ready to glue the bottom in when I get home tonight, and then I'll be able to finish shaping the outside of it this weekend.


----------



## Chashint

I took a look through the knife swap thread, some of the presentation boxes the knives were shipped in exceed my box building talents. 
While I am not going to participate, I am eagerly looking forward to seeing the boxes built for this swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Charlie, when I started the knife swap, the presentation box I ended up building exceeded my skills. I built a practice box, then built a practice lid, then a couple practice corners, then built the actual box I ended up shipping. But then I plan on using every swap to push my own limits and improve my skills. And I budget time for three items for the swap, one to completely screw up, one to keep for myself and one to ship. Sometimes it only takes me two, and I feel extra smart that week. 

It's up to you, but if you think you'll have the time (and I'll be honest, building four knives and three boxes so I could ship two knives in one box took a lot of time), I encourage you to jump in.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Charlie, we are all our own worst critics. I looked at your boxes and they are absolutely beautiful! I have looked at almost everyone's that has signed up and wonder if MY boxes are good enough! The choice is, as Dave said, yours, but I think any box you built would be well received! They are remarkable! I really like your box with the box elder. We still have two weeks to sign up so give it some thought. Have I twisted your arm enough? )


----------



## mikeacg

Charlie,

My first swap too and I am plenty nervous enough for the both of us! All this talk about fancy joints and inlay… 
Got me thinking about a gear-driven lid… hmmmmm…

Mike


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I took a look through the knife swap thread, some of the presentation boxes the knives were shipped in exceed my box building talents.
> While I am not going to participate, I am eagerly looking forward to seeing the boxes built for this swap.
> 
> - Chashint


i really do wish that you would reconsider …and join us …your boxes look so wonderful …gonna be way better then mine …JOIN US :<))
I will let you decide in 2 weeks give your final answer :<))


----------



## RRBOU

Count me in, I relay enjoyed the last box swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're in, Randy. Welcome to the swap!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

welcome Randy :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Another productive Saturday morning in the shop. All the pieces fit together now, and I just need to do some finishing. The red pore-filling on the outside of the oak is the only bit that worries me, and plan B is just to add red dye to the orange shellac and use that if I can't get the look I'm really after.



















I think I might actually get the bench cleaned up to start working on my practice box for the swap *before* Valentine's Day. Crazy!


----------



## duckmilk

It's coming along Dave. Are you wanting to die it red? Fill it with chocolate and she won't see anything else ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

Duck, I'm dying the pore filler red, then taking off the excess, then hitting it with a coat or two of orange shellac. If the picture in my brain is right, that'll be darn pretty.

And yeah, it's probably getting chocolates in there, too. But I'm hoping it sticks around for a while.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Would this be considered a box? http://lumberjocks.com/projects/361481 Just posted!


----------



## poospleasures

The heart box is looking good. Since I am not much good with hand tools my box would already be dyed red with my blood. I am looking forward to the finished box. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My hand is trying to heal from my drill incident. I now have an 11/16th scar.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd call that a box, Jeff. It's got an inside and an outside, and you can put stuff in it, right? There you go! And with an injured hand, no less. Nice work, buddy!

Thanks, Vernon. It's coming together. Most of today was correcting the top and bottom and side because even though I'd cut them all to the same template with the coping saw, the parts were all different sizes. Luckily I'm pretty good with a spokeshave and chisel and got them all fitting together like I knew what I was doing all along.

There are a lot of things I'd do differently if I had time to do it again, but I'm happy with the result so far. Plus I managed to get the first coat of shellac over the sharpie inscription on the inside of the lid without smearing the ink too much (alcohol dissolves the sharpies of today, it didn't with the ones when I was a kid), so that's another hurdle cleared.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> There are a lot of things I d do differently if I had time to do it again, but I m happy with the result so far. Plus I managed to get the first coat of shellac over the sharpie inscription on the inside of the lid without smearing the ink too much (alcohol dissolves the sharpies of today, it didn t with the ones when I was a kid), so that s another hurdle cleared.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, I'm glad you said you use sharpies in your woodwork. I thought I was the only one! I too have seen a change in the ink. I let it dry a *long* time now and put a sealer such a polyurethane. Sometimes thats not the finish I want but to keep it from bleeding, I have to. By the way, Danish oil is terrorable on sharpie, DAMHIKT


----------



## DavePolaschek

I had initially planned to carve something into the inside of the lid, but my carving practice over the past month tells me I need a lot more practice yet, so a sharpie it was, Jeff.

If you let it dry and use quick strokes of shellac, it doesn't have time to dissolve much. But I tried it on a piece of scrap first, just in case. I didn't want to have to sand down the inside of the lid another time. In any case, I'll use shellac over sharpie in the future, since everything will stick to shellac, and I've pretty much always got two or three different shades of shellac mixed and ready to go.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, I bought my first can of shellac today actually. Look forward to giving it a try!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hope it works for you, Jeff. I mix mine up from flakes and denatured alcohol. That lets me know when it was mixed, since shellac has a limited shelf-life. I mostly mix it into 4oz squeeze bottles, but the platina (lighter than blonde) that I use the most of gets mixed in a pickle jar that holds a pint.

I find that shellac's pretty friendly stuff. As long as you don't slop it on too thick, it makes a pretty good looking finish, and if you screw up, you can use a 1# cut to smooth out previous layers. Or a rag of alcohol and just remove it entirely. And everything will stick to it, so if I'm playing with oily wood or spalted wood that I've firmed up by soaking it with BLO or acrylic, a few coats of shellac over the top, and I can finish with whatever I like.


----------



## Nick424

I had a weekend at home this week, so I got to work on my box. There is a lot of work scheduled out of town in the next two months, and I don't want to be caught with my pants down.
I chose my wood.









And made a new jig for the project.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice to see I'm not the only one planning ahead, Nick. I've got two of the three pieces of wood I'm going to be using picked out. I need to paw through a stack at the lumber yard for the final bit that'll really bring the whole box together. That'll probably be next Saturday morning's chore.


----------



## PoleVault

I picked this up this week in hopes of using it for the swap! I made a few practice cuts with it and realized it might take more practice than I thought. It sure cuts easy through 3/4 maple scraps though. There's still lots of time for practice and I'm excited about adding a new skill!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hard to argue with a nice sharp saw! The Veritas backsaws seem to be a pretty good value. Not as sexy as Bad Axe, but not as expensive, either.


----------



## PoohBaah

I have the general idea of what I am wanting to build. BUT the techniques used has changed due fact that a new toy is coming my shop. I have had my eye on an INCRA I-Box but could never justify the cost and just used other forms of joinery. At my day job we have an IDEAS program that rewards us for work flow improvements, cost savings, etc. After so many points we get levels of rewards and today I finally reached the top level and it is a reward of $140 so the I-Box is on order.

I have the wood for the top and need to get to the local lumber store to find what I am looking for for the sides and bottom. I am excited to make it back in the shop.


----------



## hairy

I gotta do this. Look for my e-mail.


----------



## jeffswildwood

hairy, welcome to the swap! I remember your brick box, it was awesome!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WELCOME HAIRY :<))


----------



## poospleasures

Welcome to the swap. I just looked at your shop and all your projects. You really stay busy. I guesst you have to be to try to stay ahead of all those great ideas in your head. Proud you might make me a box.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got the email. You're in, Hairy.


----------



## IantheTinker

Hello Dave, I would like to join in on this boxswap. I don't have a lot of experience making boxes, but it sounds like a fun event to join in on. I will do my best, but I apologize in advance to whoever gets it, lol.

An email is on its way.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got it, Ian. You're in. Welcome to the swap!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow! I think that makes 20. And there's still over a week remaining to sign up.


----------



## poospleasures

Welcome Ian. You have a fine start on a good working shop. You will enjoy this swap and maybe learn some great stuff. You will find this bunch very helpful and will get a great box to boot.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WELCOME IAN :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome Ian, These swaps are a lot of fun!

Looks like we have quite a big boxing match going on! Come on Ken, Duck and (AZ) Dave, you know you want in! doubleDD Dave, where are you ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

You guys are having one hell of a turn out for this one! That's awesome, way to go fellas. I'll be looking forward to reveal day like a kid on Christmas Eve 

Jeff, I DO want in on this one. Heck, I want in all the swaps no matter what they are ;-) If I had the time, I'd definitely dive in. But, right now it just isn't in the cards. I'll have to take the next couple months to get caught up on current projects so I'll be free to join in the next swap!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Jeff, I DO want in on this one.


Remember, we decided you're getting everyone's name in this swap, Kenny. Time to get boxing! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Biggest turn out I've seen in a swap but I won't be able to jump in on this one either Jeff. You guys don't need me for this one. I do have some cool stuff up and coming in the next month or so I'll share. Not yet though….

Great little box for the lady Dave! I'll be watching progress and reveals of course.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Great little box for the lady Dave! I'll be watching progress and reveals of course.


Thanks, Dave. Hoping to get the last of the shellac on tonight or tomorrow, then I can clean up the bench and get started on setting everything up for my swap box.

I peeked at your website last night. Kinda figured you'd be sitting this one out when I saw that everything was out of stock. Congrats on being busy, Dave!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks, I should have some stuff up there in the next week but I still have a lot to go from there. Adding some new products. Well stuff I used to sell before Kelley Crafts was started but stopped selling and now I'm going to be selling again. Plus a whole new line of stuff for me which should be pretty exciting for me. Fun at least.  Definitely busy regardless. I need to retire so I can have more time to work!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Called my buddy at the saw mill today. He is going out of town but said he would put me some cherry and maple back for when he returns. Time to get my planer out no matter how cold it is. My design is in autosketch with just a bit of tweaking to do. So in a day or so, I'll be going into round one of this boxing match!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I need to retire so I can have more time to work!


I know *that* feeling, Dave.

Sounds good Jeff. Looked to me like you've made some darned nice boxes in the past when I was poking around on the weekend. Looking forward to seeing what you've got for us this time.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, I went back and looked at some of these new swappers boxes. I can see I better bring my "A" game to the boxing match. There is some really talented box builders signed up! I've narrowed my ideas to two. Both I really want to do but have to choose one. I may do both and then decide which one I want to send. I know the last box swap had some awesome boxes!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I need to retire so I can have more time to work!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave, I retired and *still* have trouble finding time sometimes!


----------



## doubleG469

> Dave, I went back and looked at some of these new swappers boxes. I can see I better bring my "A" game to the boxing match. There is some really talented box builders signed up!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I did the same and I am telling all of you right now, I am sorry… if you get my box. I will attempt to do a nice job but no guarantees as this will be my first ever purpose built box. but if it gets too difficult to turn out a nice project you may just get a turned vase with a lid. ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

I think that there would be no issue with a turned box. Heck, I would be more than pleased to receive one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I may do both and then decide which one I want to send.


I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one thinking I'll have to up my game for this one. My plan is to do both plan A and plan B at the same time, and ship whichever sucks less. Or maybe plan C. Gotta start dimensioning pieces (hand resawing and planing takes *time*) this weekend, I think.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I think that there would be no issue with a turned box. Heck, I would be more than pleased to receive one.
> 
> - PoohBaah


I've designed a turned box in my head. Complete with a lift out tray. I would be more then happy to get one. It would be awesome! My problem is with this weather, I can't take my toys out to play and don't have a place in my shop to do one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, we're into the last week of sign-ups and it sounds like a few of us might start building this weekend. Is it time to get excited yet? Anyone else going to join in?


----------



## PoleVault

Ill be starting next week… and I too will apologize in advance to my recipient. Y'all make some nice boxes… and my first attempt at a practice box was a virtual disaster… but, I think I learned some things. I might need some more practice before I execute my swap box.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I hope I can make a start this week end. I been spending shop time this week making things for the craft fair season. Which turns out to also be boxes, with post office doors on them. Knocked out a couple this week in addition to the buggy I posted, and started another buggy or two.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

love them cute little mail trucks Jeff :<))
oh BTW i have started already


----------



## doubleG469

Ok fellas, Not sticking this out to the general public because i don't want a debate but I am looking for some insight.
I have come into a little bit of extra cash (meaning money the wife doesn't need) and I am pondering some upgrades. I can either,
1. get a little bigger lathe (possibly with swivel head) purely for my pleasure and could then sell my Nova Comet
2. get a cabinet saw (not a sawstop or that level) but something nicer than my jobsite saw and a little more stable.
3. get a Drum Sander to help finish out projects. (16×32 or there abouts)

Thoughts, opinions any steal of a deal you've seen on these lately? Brands to consider or avoid?

None of them are a "need" just wants…


----------



## Kelster58

> Ok fellas, Not sticking this out to the general public because i don t want a debate but I am looking for some insight.
> I have come into a little bit of extra cash (meaning money the wife doesn t need) and I am pondering some upgrades. I can either,
> 1. get a little bigger lathe (possibly with swivel head) purely for my pleasure and could then sell my Nova Comet
> 2. get a cabinet saw (not a sawstop or that level) but something nicer than my jobsite saw and a little more stable.
> 3. get a Drum Sander to help finish out projects. (16×32 or there abouts)
> 
> Thoughts, opinions any steal of a deal you ve seen on these lately? Brands to consider or avoid?
> 
> None of them are a "need" just wants…
> 
> - doubleG469


Hate to give you advice on that one. I keep a list of equipment on the refrigerator. It's always 3 deep. My wife let's me know when the budget is favorable to buy. I just get the one that's next up and add another one on the bottom….lol


----------



## Kelster58

Purchased a new shaper cutter for my box build yesterday. Have the cherry ready to go. Hoping to get the maple next week…..I think I'm ready…........


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Purchased a new shaper cutter for my box build yesterday. Have the cherry ready to go. Hoping to get the maple next week…..I think I m ready…........
> 
> - Kelster58


I just got back from my local lumberyard. Picked up some cherry and maple also. I have a bit of walnut for some accents. Now to tie it all together, after planing. Went late after today being the first pretty day in months. Had to get my lathe out to play. )


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bach in the early winter, I dug, literally, this log out of a creek behind my house. It has been there since we moved here 23 years ago. It's about nine foot long.









I cut off a chunk today to see whats inside. Not my best turning, guess I'm out of practice. Anyone have any idea what the wood is? I suspect locust as there are several growing in the area. If not I'll call it *fog* wood. (*F*ound *O*n *G*round)


















It's a very hard wood, heavy and dense. The grain changes color as it changes lighting.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Can't help with your tool choice, Gary. They're all too noisy for me. ;-)

That's some pretty wood, Jeff!

I think my realistic goal for the weekend is going to be getting the heart-shaped box wrapped up for my sweetie, then getting my bench cleaned off enough that I can set up my miter jack. I suspect I'm going to need a 45 degree angle or two some time in the next couple months, even as I get my dovetails better.

Trying to decide between ash, elm, and birch for the primary wood I'll be using for the box. Got holly, maple, apple, apricot, ziricote, bocote, granadillo, walnut, cherry, and ebonized oak to pick from for accents. Oh, and poplar and pine for my practice box.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

> as I get my dovetails better
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave,
I use this shop made magnetic saw guide.
And this layout technique.
Along with this marking out technique.
And end up with perfect dovetails every time.

















The guide lines up right on the edge of the tape and keeps my saw blade right in the waste.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very good lesson Tim Thanks :<))

I have also seen people put mirrors to watch the back cut also

GREAT IDEAS :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Tim. I do tails-first, and I eyeball my angles. They're all close-ish, but I'm finding I like the variations. All of my problems in fitment come down to me not sawing accurately, but I'm getting better at keeping my errors consistently in the waste, and then paring to fit with a chisel at the end. Might not be as fast or pretty as most, but I'm enjoying the way the results look.

Must be my Polish blood (or German or Swede or Russian or any of the other people who invaded Poland over the years), but I prefer pretty beefy pins, and "bold" angles. I'm sure I'll adjust things over time, but for now…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Two more days (and a bit of change) left for folks to sign up. Anyone else who's on the fence, this is the time to make up your mind!

I'm looking forward to it! Got a particularly sloppy set of dovetails out of my system yesterday building the carcasse for a box to hold my rasps and files, but the shop wouldn't warm up above 40F and it's hard to pare to a line when you're shivering. In any case, that's a few mistakes I don't have to make again. :-/


----------



## doubleG469

Well I made a choice and got the 16×32 Drum Sander, No sooner got it set up and the wife needed some "help" with a desk she is rehabbing. Got put to use very quickly. I can see this is going to be a very well work part of my shop. Almost wishing I went up to the 19×38 already.


----------



## CharlieKilian

The hardware for my box has arrived! Meanwhile, it's gone through several iterations in Sketchup, and I'm even still going to use most of that hardware!  I think I like the current design enough to finish it up and get started cutting wood.


----------



## doubleG469

Hey Dave, when are we assigning names? I'd like to know who I am building for before I start out. (taylor it to the recipient)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hey Dave, when are we assigning names?


In mid-March, after I get progress pictures, Gary. Doesn't really work to assign names before we know for sure who's in. Or at least that's the way it's been in the past.


----------



## Mosquito

We've had issues in the past with people getting an assignment and being assigned turn out to be no-shows when it comes time to ship, and it sucks for the person they were supposed to send to. That's why we started the progress picture thing. It's not fool proof, but it's gotten better.

I'm still on the fence, for the record


----------



## duckmilk

> I m still on the fence, for the record
> 
> - Mosquito


I think I'm on a fence post ;-)
Too much going on here, I'll have to sit out this one, sorry Jeff


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, no Ken, no Dave or Dave and no duckmilk. I think I'll stick around though. If I don't get a non rainy day so I can take my planer out to play I'm going to be in a bind! With a small basement shop the two tools that I have to use outside is my planer and my lathe. Can be a problem this time of year.


----------



## Kelster58

> Wow, no Ken, no Dave or Dave and no duckmilk. I think I ll stick around though. If I don t get a non rainy day so I can take my planer out to play I m going to be in a bind! With a small basement shop the two tools that I have to use outside is my planer and my lathe. Can be a problem this time of year.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Hopefully there will be a few nice days between now and March 15th/April 15th….........

My first swap and I am looking forward to it…...


----------



## duckmilk

> Wow, no Ken, no Dave or Dave and no duckmilk. I think I ll stick around though. If I don t get a non rainy day so I can take my planer out to play I m going to be in a bind! With a small basement shop the two tools that I have to use outside is my planer and my lathe. Can be a problem this time of year.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


No worries, you have a bunch of new guys to have fun with ;-) I'll be following along.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, we're short on Daves in this swap. Still have two, though. Hope Mos can join in. Sorry you can't, Duck.

Charlie, glad you've received your hardware. And Gary got a new toy, so I'm expecting something very smoooooooooth from him. ;-)

Still hoping one or two other folks will hop in, but I think we've got a pretty good crowd already.

Me, I got my sweetie's present wrapped up and will get the bench-top cleared off a little some evening this week, and then I can start figuring out my cuts for the main body of the box. Plus testing a few ideas on the practice box poplar. Just hope the weather warms up a little so my heat doesn't have to work so hard to keep up.


----------



## HokieKen

> Wow, no Ken, no Dave or Dave and no duckmilk. I think I ll stick around though. If I don t get a non rainy day so I can take my planer out to play I m going to be in a bind! With a small basement shop the two tools that I have to use outside is my planer and my lathe. Can be a problem this time of year.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


There's a shop up in Roanoke with a planer and a lathe indoors anytime you need it buddy!


----------



## poospleasures

Very nice Dave. I know there is a lot of work there. Lots more work than I want. Bet your sweetie will hug your neck.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> There's a shop up in Roanoke with a planer and a lathe indoors anytime you need it buddy!
> - HokieKen


Thanks Ken! With this crazy weather, I may have to.  I need to buy one of those picnic shelters used in craft fairs. I need one anyway so I don't have to borrow my SIL's for sales and when it's 50* and rainy I can still do what I need under it in the rain.

Kelly, don't worry about me, I'll get the job done. Even if I have to use pine and minwax stain! LOL Actually I could come up with enough for my box design from shop stock, just not the color I'm shooting for.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Hopefully there will be a few nice days between now and March 15th/April 15th….........

My first swap and I am looking forward to it…...

- Kelster58
[/QUOTE]

IT IS VERY ADDICTING :<))

VERY NICE heart trinket box Dave she will LOVE IT :<))


----------



## Kelster58

> Kelly, don t worry about me, I ll get the job done. Even if I have to use pine and minwax stain! LOL Actually I could come up with enough for my box design from shop stock, just not the color I m shooting for.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I do hope we all get some nice weather through April…....I'm not worried about any of you guys. I have a full time job worrying about my ability measuring up….Can't wait to see the results of the swap…..


----------



## IantheTinker

Wow, all you guys talking about using cherry, maple, walnut, inlays, and whatnot…I was going to use what was around my shop, likely some oak. I have to build a box joint jig, I saw a simple one on YouTube I want to try out for this project. I just don't have the funds to be poking around a lumberyard, and if I had the money I would have to find a good one first, lol. I also have a few other projects I need to work on, so I am feeling the pressure to accomplish things.

I wish you all the best with your projects (oh how I wish I had a lathe!) and that you will all soon experience fine weather (especially those of us in Minnesota).


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Wow, all you guys talking about using cherry, maple, walnut, inlays, and whatnot…I was going to use what was around my shop, likely some oak. I have to build a box joint jig, I saw a simple one on YouTube I want to try out for this project. I just don't have the funds to be poking around a lumberyard, and if I had the money I would have to find a good one first, lol. I also have a few other projects I need to work on, so I am feeling the pressure to accomplish things.
> 
> I wish you all the best with your projects (oh how I wish I had a lathe!) and that you will all soon experience fine weather (especially those of us in Minnesota).
> 
> - IantheTinker


Hi buddy. Don't be intimidated by the wood usage. I'm just lucky. I live like seven miles from a mill. An old guy runs it and is really nice. I've brought logs to him for processing and he may make a little but I think he does it to keep busy. Five logs of silver maple cut and kiln dried for just $50.00. I just bought an eight foot piece of cherry and maple, preplaned to 7/8th for 36.00. Whenever I stop buy he also lets me clean out his scrap bin. I get some real treasures there, just small stuff.

Stuff around the shop works great for boxes, if you want to jump in. The great thing about boxes is they don't require a lot of wood, unless you build a big box. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

I finally got my planer out today. Got some work done but had to stop. My planer decided it didn't want to feed right. I got what I needed for today but by the end, it needed a lot of help feeding. So I guess it's time for planer maintenance. Clean the rollers and wax the tray first and if that don't get it, reverse the blades. I hope that gets it I have a lot more planing to do. I'm working on this years craft fair items while I work on my box. This week I knocked out three more PO box banks, got a start on number four and started two more PO box buggys. I only have 14 to do. (That's all the doors I have) )


----------



## IantheTinker

> Hi buddy. Don t be intimidated by the wood usage. I m just lucky. I live like seven miles from a mill. An old guy runs it and is really nice. I ve brought logs to him for processing and he may make a little but I think he does it to keep busy. Five logs of silver maple cut and kiln dried for just $50.00. I just bought an eight foot piece of cherry and maple, preplaned to 7/8th for 36.00. Whenever I stop buy he also lets me clean out his scrap bin. I get some real treasures there, just small stuff.
> 
> Stuff around the shop works great for boxes, if you want to jump in. The great thing about boxes is they don t require a lot of wood, unless you build a big box. ;-)
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Living close to a gentlemen, and a wood supply, like that is a real blessing, Jeff. I have to scour craigslist for anything of a fancier nature, and when I do that I really need to get lucky. I hit the jackpot once and got a slew of wood, ranging from blockboard to cherry and walnut for just $25. There was a van load of the stuff, old table legs, coffee table top, drawer and cabinet fronts, etc. I have worked my way through most of that stuff though. I typically end up using pine or whatever pallets and osb scraps my dad brings home from work.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Wow, all you guys talking about using cherry, maple, walnut, inlays, and whatnot…I was going to use what was around my shop, likely some oak.


I love the bargain bins at Siwek Lumber (they have a location in Jordan, MN), and make sure I dig through the "up to 2 foot long hardwoods" and find something every time I'm up there, Ian. Pretty sure there's a good lumber yard near Mankato too, but I don't remember for sure.

Anyway, I've got all sorts of odds and ends. I also check the clearance rack at Savage Woods at least once a month, and end up buying something a couple times a year. Plus I had an apple tree and an apricot cut down in my yard four years ago, and they've been laying in a buddy's forest until last winter when he slabbed and stickered them, and I picked up a couple chunks this summer. So I'm just using what's around my shop too. I just have more laying around the shop at the moment. ;-)

But don't worry about the wood. I've seen beautiful work done with all sorts of wood. And as Jeff said, you don't need a lot of wood to build a box. If you're after contrast, you can ebonize a piece of oak with vinegar and steel wool and it'll contrast pretty nicely with regular oak. Heck, I've even seen beautiful projects made with gas-station firewood bundles. Neat thing about wood is the darned stuff grows on trees!

One more day for folks to sign up. I figure I'll leave the sign ups open until midnight CST tomorrow night so Mos can be on the fence a little longer.


----------



## duckmilk

Same here Ian, most of what is available here is oak, poplar and pine. You have to get other woods from a specialty place or have a friend in a business that uses other woods.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Same here Ian, most of what is available here is oak, poplar and pine. You have to get other woods from a specialty place or have a friend in a business that uses other woods.
> 
> - duckmilk


Actually, I have made (and sold) some really nice boxes from poplar and pine. To me poplar is highly underrated. It can be some beautiful wood!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll be building my practice box from poplar. Plan C is that if Plan A and Plan B both go completely sideways, I'll ship the poplar one after tarting it up a little with some shellac. Even if things go as planned, I'll probably use at least a little poplar in whatever I build. It's easy to work with and can have some nice grain. The greenish tint isn't everyone's cup of tea, but I've found some pretty poplar picking through the bargain bins, too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

look at *THIS* in popular wood :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Very nice Dave. I know there is a lot of work there. Lots more work than I want. Bet your sweetie will hug your neck.


Thanks, Vernon. She did. I might've gotten a smooch or two for my efforts, too. ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

Well I guess I had better get serious about this swap and start making some plans to build something.

And Jeff may I just say "lucky", I would love to find some place to get kiln dried wood for those prices. I made some cutting boards recently and spent 3 times that on maple and walnut. shhh don't tell my wife I said that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Gary. We're on, and there are 20 of us in the swap by my count. I've got one or two more mornings before I get my file and rasp till wrapped up and can clear some bench-space, but my sweetie works this weekend, so I'm expecting I'll be cutting the first box pieces before the weekend is done.


----------



## Ocelot

It's too late, right?

I've never made a box, and if I do, it won't be dovetails, but some kind of variable spacing box joint.

It's too late, right?

-Paul


----------



## DavePolaschek

The deadline was midnight, but if you really want in, I can probably bend the rules.

Dovetails aren't a requirement. I expect nearly half of us will do mitered corners, possibly with splines. My fallback position is rabbeted corners, since I *know* I can pull those off.

As for never having built a box, that's not a problem, either. I had built one box when I signed up to run this swap. Learning is a big part of the fun.

If you want in, Paul, shoot off the email and I'll add you to the list. Should be a fun time!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

join in Paul ….my box does NOT have dovetails :<))


----------



## Ocelot

OK. I'm in. I've got two possibilities in mind.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very nice Welcome Buddy :<))
dont forget to send email to Dave P.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're in, Paul. Welcome!


----------



## EarlS

I have a progress picture that I need to post when I get a few minutes so I can see what folks think of it. I also finally broke down and started putting the design on SketchUp so I don't mess up the dimensions.

I really want to get going on the box but I've been busy helping my daughter with her Rube Goldberg project for her Honors Physics class project. 8 steps demonstrating 16 physics principles. Yes there are some parts of it that are from wood scraps from around the shop. It is due to be turned in tomorrow so one more night helping her group tonight then I'm free.

I think a lot of us have fairly large scrap piles of wood that will come in quite handy for the swap. I know I have enough extra cherry, walnut, qswo, and maple to make several boxes and more than a few clocks.


----------



## EarlS

Dave,

Here is a progress picture teaser….










What do you think?? It's coming along, right??


----------



## poospleasures

Welcome to the swap. I am sure you will be a boxer when this done. There is a bunch of talent here to learn and copy from. Have fun.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's looking like it's going to have the two most important sides of a box Earl, the inside and the outside. You're ahead of me at this point!


----------



## EarlS

I was going more for the top side and bottom side but I haven't got the bottom figured out….....

I'm considering using a cardboard box as m inspiration , at least it has all of the necessary components.


----------



## jeffswildwood

That is some very interesting wood there!


----------



## Ocelot

Oops


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Dave,
> 
> Here is a progress picture teaser….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?? It s coming along, right??
> 
> - EarlS


Looks like a couple of nails and it's ready to ship Earl.

Bloody overachievers


----------



## EarlS

I could call it "Some Assembly Required".


----------



## DavePolaschek

I made progress of sorts today. My rasp / file till just needs a door. And a place to live. But the carcasse is together.










I think this showcases my second-worse set of dovetails ever, but it's together and I'll have a little bench-space back before the weekend is done. Plus I picked up some mahogany, hackberry, and birch from the bargain bin at the lumber yard when I was buying some ¼" plywood for the door of my till.

The practice-box construction for the swap hopefully begins on Monday, and I get to figure out if what I'm planning to do is possible or not for someone of my skills.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, your dove tails are really looking good. Here's what I finished up this week. Ten more to go. I better get my a** to work on my swap box though.  Gummy cherry, walnut and maple.


----------



## DavePolaschek

They were pretty gappy, Jeff. But that's nice of you to say. Lot of sawdust and superglue in the joints.










But I'm gluing up the last of the lid tonight so I can oil it and put it onto my file till tomorrow. Got to try out my new miter jack, which really helped miter the trim.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work on the P.O. boxes, too. You're a busy guy!


----------



## DavePolaschek

With the day off today, I decided to play with my miter jack a little while I'm waiting for the oil to dry on my file till. Wrote up a blog entry on it. Now I'm wondering if I should miter my box corners after all. The miter jack makes it pretty easy to plane perfect 45s.

Oh well. Time to clean up the shop a little and start picking and dimensioning lumber for the box. Ash, hickory, and elm are the three leading contenders for the main wood for the box.


----------



## Lazyman

For those of you practicing dovetails, you may find this video by Rob Cosman interesting about doing dovetails on a budget. Of course he would like you to buy his expensive dovetail tools but at least he shows you that they aren't necessary. Some of his other videos on cutting dovetails are pretty good too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I agree that Rob Cosman's got a lot of good stuff about dovetails. And he's Canadian, eh.

I finished up the rasp & file till yesterday. Need a couple more coats of platina shellac to call it "done" done, but I'll probably take a couple pictures and try to write up the project this evening. I'm happy with how it came out, and now I can get some bench back so next weekend can see more real progress.

Hope everyone else had a good holiday weekend. I really needed the extra day off.


----------



## hairy

I promise, I will NOT make dovetails.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I promise, I will NOT make dovetails.
> 
> - hairy


Same here buddy. I may have miters, rabbets and/or dados but no tails of the dove.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I was all set to begin my box this week, however, wife bought paint and a new counter top among other things. Shooting for sunday now.

Is there any cut more stressful then cutting the sink hole out of a $100.00+ counter top? Fear engulfs me.


----------



## duckmilk

> I was all set to begin my box this week, however, wife bought paint and a new counter top among other things. Shooting for sunday now.
> 
> Is there any cut more stressful then cutting the sink hole out of a $100.00+ counter top? Fear engulfs me.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Can you use the old counter as a pattern? Or, if it's a new sink, it should have a pattern with it. Measure thrice


----------



## jeffswildwood

Measure, measure again and one or two more times. There is a pattern but I'll still triple check before the jig saw hits it.


----------



## duckmilk

Good plan ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Dunno, Jeff. The only countertops I've done have been granite. Plenty of time to think about how things are going to go wrong. :-|

I'm looking forward to seeing the different ways people end up making boxes. I figure there's going to be a pretty good mix of styles.


----------



## PoohBaah

Well here is my progress picture guys.










Only kidding. I cant believe some of the boxes and crates that come into my place of work. I am not sure how this even made it. I am looking forward to getting into the shop this weekend and getting everything milled up. I finally decided on the concept and hope that it all comes together like I see it in my head.

Happy building.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, that's a box alright.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well here is my progress picture guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only kidding. I cant believe some of the boxes and crates that come into my place of work. I am not sure how this even made it. I am looking forward to getting into the shop this weekend and getting everything milled up. I finally decided on the concept and hope that it all comes together like I see it in my head.
> 
> Happy building.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Peel the labels off, clean it up a bit, resize and you now have a "rustic" box!


----------



## IantheTinker

Is it kosher to use birch plywood?


----------



## poospleasures

I was way ahead of you guys because had finished my swap box. But guess what? I sold it. As most of you know I do sell most of the items I make. Today a contractor came by to give me an estimate on a job and also started looking at things in the shop. First he bought two of my all wood Harley Davidson collectible knives and then spotted the unusual looking box which I had made for the swap. I made out really well. Not to worry as I had another ( different wood) already cut out. Only thing I will now have to make some more teaser pics and progress pics. Life is good.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Is it kosher to use birch plywood?


I don't see why not, Ian. I wouldn't use only birch plywood, but then for the beer tote swap we did last summer, I used ten different kinds of wood because that's how many different scraps I had on hand, so mine might not be the best example to follow.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> But guess what? I sold it.


Nice work, Vernon! Can't blame you at all for that.


----------



## IantheTinker

> Is it kosher to use birch plywood?
> 
> I don't see why not, Ian. I wouldn't use only birch plywood, but then for the beer tote swap we did last summer, I used ten different kinds of wood because that's how many different scraps I had on hand, so mine might not be the best example to follow.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I just wanted to check, since I have so much scrap 1/2" at this time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I just wanted to check, since I have so much scrap 1/2" at this time.


Sounds perfect to me.

I've got more ¾" than I want at the moment and am trying to decide if I'll resaw some of it into ⅜ and ¼ or if I'll just plane it down to a half. But over half of my box will come out of my "good scraps" pile.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Little quiet around here lately. Guess everyone's busy with their builds.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

its a little warmer here Dave so taking advantage of it while i can we had to 70 degree days now just 5 days of raw rain ready for sun :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just spent two days working on the kitchen counter. Replaced the counter, sink, faucet and all the drains. It was quite a mess, especially the plumbing. Broke main drain pipe and all.


----------



## PoohBaah

A lot of my weekend was occupied by chasing new calves around. Total for the weekend was 23 putting us at 108 total.









I was able to do some resawing of all my lumber and then Sunday I was able to glue up all my panels. So I was able to make pretty decent progress. So here is a little teaser of some wood I have laying around my shop.


----------



## EarlS

I think I have all of the main parts cut for the box itself (OK - 3 boxes, cherry, maple, walnut, since I'm trying out a lot of different ideas). Since I'm using scrap from the scrap pile, it's been a bit more challenging to get pieces that will work. My scrap piles are a lot smaller now.

The lids are still a mystery though since I haven't finalized what I want to do with them.

On the plus side, I managed to talk the boss (wife) into letting me buy an MLCS router spline jig. I know I should just make one, but with all of the other work I don't want to take the time to cobble something together. I'll have to put together a review once it arrives and I get to try it out.

Next up is all the joinery and all of the time consuming detail work. What size is it supposed to be again??? I might have to stretch "medium" just a bit.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ugh, that's why I don't like plumbing, Jeff. There's always something leaking.

Looks delicious, Neil!

They're recarpeting my office at work today, so I got some 5/4 ash resawn into 3/8 and 1/2 pieces (gotta love that lumber math), jointed and glued up two pieces of bocote that are going to be the center of the lid, made a loaf of bread (it goes into the oven in an hour or two) and helped my sweetie with her roof rake, since she's got an ice dam forming. Cable guy shows up in couple hours to fix my network so I don't have to use cellular, so I'm hoping to get the shop cleaned up a little and my boots and gloves oiled since they got soggy today before he arrives.

Good thing I go back to work tomorrow. Another "day off" like this would kill me. :-/


----------



## hairy

I'm gonna break a rule and post a teaser shot.

This would be scrap to a lot of folks, prime stash to me. Some kind of mahogany, 17" long x a little over 2 & 1/2" thick.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's one heckuva chunk of potential, Hairy!


----------



## Nick424

I had a good weekend, except for water in the basement Sunday morning.

I finished my box!

It has some splines….









It has some hinges….









And a few words….









It will be hard to wait until April!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, I am behind and became an underachiever/procrastinator. I did get started today though. I got 14+ parts cut. Yea, I'm trying something I hope will work. Next is a bit of router work and assemble panels. It's not going to be a large box but size was not agreed on, but it will be a detailed box.

I was in the last box swap. When mine came in I almost lost it to my wife. I wonder how many wives will be taking boxes this time!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow, Nick! Nice work. I'm feeling like an under-achiever too. I haven't even finished picking all my stock yet, let alone prepping it.


----------



## HokieKen

Way to go Nick. Keep the rest of these slackers in line ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

Ok I am the uber procrastinator. Haven't even started yet, "insert excuse here"  I guess this weekend it's build a box time. Oh and mill up some 3" thick chunks of mesquite for a bathroom vanity shelf and matching floating bench. I officially declare the need for additional days in our weekends.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I officially declare the need for additional days in our weekends.


Gary, I had a four-day weekend with the office remodel at work this weekend. I needed to get back to the office today just to rest up. If every weekend was a long weekend, I don't know if I'd survive! ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Way to go Nick. Keep the rest of these slackers in line ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


GET IT RIGHT Kenny ….immma lazy noob slacker :<))


----------



## IantheTinker

I too have yet to even begin my box. However, my procrastination payed off last night, big time. I had a sudden, wonderful idea that will make my box build easier, especially since I have yet to get around to making the box joint jig. I wish everyone the best with their projects!

I will get my pics up on time, I might cut it close (I am ditching the internet at home this week, to much of a distraction), but I will get them up on time.


----------



## Nick424

I didn't take as many pictures as I should have, and had to do some weird cropping so I don't reveal to much.

Is it April yet?


----------



## adot45

I made a prototype, saw where I could make some improvements, so started another one and am almost finished with the second box.


----------



## duckmilk

> I didn t take as many pictures as I should have
> 
> - Nick424


Then, make another one and take more pictures ;-P

Alriiighhht, this swap is starting to speed up! Kenny, AZ Dave and myself will keep poking sharp sticks at you slackers


----------



## Kelster58

I have my lumber planed and ready. Started working on my shaper set up today. Been a busy time at school for me lately. Between copy cat shooting threats and competitions, and the set for our school play I just haven't had time in my shop. That will change next week…........I need some "shop" time to relax…....


----------



## jeffswildwood

Lots of router work today. I think I designed a harder box then I imagined. That's what I get for jumping right in instead of doing a test box. I hope I don't need plan "B", cause I don't have one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

This morning I figured out the last major detail of my design, I think. Pretty sure I've come up with something neat that's within my skill-set. Still only have half my lumber thicknessed, and have to either pick the second half out of the pile or go shopping again, but I believe I know what I'm doing, and that's half the battle, right?

Good to hear everyone's making some sort of progress.

Note that you don't *have* to wait until mid-March to email me progress pictures if you're one of the over-achievers. Same address as the sign-up. I'll do like Jeff did last time and put a P after your name once I've received the progress pic.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I bet since Vernon sold his first box, he has another done already! )

Mine is something new, combining two different styles into one. Even creating a bit of illusion. With my test pieces it look pretty cool. Now I just have to pull it off.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, that's always the rub, isn't it, Jeff? Our ideas always look so much cooler than the actual wood.


----------



## IantheTinker

I got my design all figured out just a few moments ago, diagram on paper and a cut list. Now I just need everything to work out the way I planed it! I will get on it tomorrow, probably. Though, I am not looking forward to using my table saw, ever since I put the new fence and rails on I have had a harder time ripping hardwoods. The back trunnion had always stuck out past the table a little bit, but I couldn't leave it like that for the new fence rails because it would have forced the back rail to not be flush against the table. So, I moved it in, but now I don't seem to have the same power (belt probably has more slack in it now?) and the alignment is a bit off now as well.

There is always something…always something…


----------



## Nick424

> I didn t take as many pictures as I should have
> 
> - Nick424
> 
> Then, make another one and take more pictures ;-P
> 
> Alriiighhht, this swap is starting to speed up! Kenny, AZ Dave and myself will keep poking sharp sticks at you slackers
> 
> - duckmilk


That gives me an idea Duck. But it will not have Brusso hinges on it like the first one!


----------



## duckmilk

Just looked at your projects Nick, wow! I'm positive you will succeed with your new idea. Can't wait.


----------



## CharlieKilian

I just put together a prototype that helped me solve the last part of my design that I wasn't sure how to do. Now I know how I'm going to do it.

Now I just have to do it. Easy, right? XD


----------



## DavePolaschek

And I've received the first progress picture. Nick is now officially an over-achiever. Way to make me feel like a slacker, buddy! ;-)


----------



## EarlS

I've been trying to get out to the shop every night for an hour or so but most of the time is spent figuring out where I'm at and what I need to do next. It's amazing how many things come up that get in the way of working on the box. Guess I need to bump that up to 2 hours so I can get something done.

I had to revamp some of the interior design ideas so I need to re-check all of the dimensions. I can't have the inside being larger than the outside.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I had to revamp some of the interior design ideas so I need to re-check all of the dimensions. I can t have the inside being larger than the outside.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, if you can pull it off, it would be interesting. Didn't Dr Who do that with the Tardis? )


----------



## EarlS

I suppose it is possible with some sort of expanding segmented box or something….....or maybe some crazy time/space bending. But I need to stay focused on what I have for a design and quit getting distracted and changing things. I did see an expanding segmented table that was amazing to watch being opened and closed.

expanding segment table

Squirrel…... (if you have seen UP you get it , if not, never mind <sigh>)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Squirrel!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got progress pics from Hairy, too. That's two over-achievers so far. Way to make me feel like a slacker, guys! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff and Tony sent pictures, too. I think it's going to be an interesting set of boxes when all is said and done.


----------



## TomGrin

I will start on mine when I get home from Hawaii. I have filled a couple of flat rate shipping boxes from the post office with local woods.


----------



## EarlS

Tom - Your pictures are making me drool.


----------



## poospleasures

A teaser picture for for you all. This is all the material to be used in the construction of my box swap entry. As you can see the most of the wood is ambrosia maple with a little cherry thrown in. I have never counted pieces before but thought it would be interesting to do. This project has something over ninety pcs. total. About sixty-five are wood. The balance is things like screws, felt and pins etc. All these wooden pieces are part of sub assemblies ( base sub assy., box body sub assy. box top sub assy. and the drawer and tray sub assy.) either glued or screwed together to form major assemblies when all fitted together will make swap box assembly. See I really do have a box in the making. Have been working on it this week from time to time and do have one coat of Seal Coat on all bits and pieces. Tomorrow is going to be good weather here so will be able to get outside to spray some lacquer all the sub assemblies. Thanks for looking.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's a heck of a pile of lumber, Vernon. And that's some pretty material, Tom.

Note to others, just because a few overachievers have sent progress pictures along, there are still two weeks before they're due. You don't need to hurry to get a picture just yet. Heck, I'm building another prototype this weekend, along with thicknessing the wood that I resawed last weekend. I did print out templates for the more complicated pieces yesterday too, but that's going to depend on the prototype working like I think it should. If not, plan B.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

I don't have a picture yet, but I do have all the materials and hardware that I need.
I've got the overall design figured out too, I just need to get the final sizing and proportions right.
I've also decided that I like the design so much I'm making two boxes so I can keep one for myself.
I should be ready to start roughing out and re-sawing material tonight.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My plan was to be ahead of the dates so if my plan don't work out, I would have time for plan "B". So far so good but with a new design you never know. I had to use my arch enemy, the 45 degree angle!

Vernon, that's a lot of parts! Mine has several parts and getting them to mesh has been a challenge. I have the panels made, now getting body assembled and making it strong has been confusing.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I ve also decided that I like the design so much I m making two boxes so I can keep one for myself.
> 
> - Timmy2Hands


Bravo Tim, when I finished my box for the last box swap, I wish I has done the same. I only made the one and wanted to keep it!  I promised myself I would build another but never have yet. I guess it's going to stay an original.


----------



## PoohBaah

Tim I am in the same camp. I always build something that I wish I would make myself and never do. The shop tool swap I made the sanding blocks and box clamps that Dave got and started a set of each for me but there is just no deadline on the ones for me and they got pushed to the side and still sit there. Oh well. I guess I just need to take the time to finish all my partially completed projects.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

my teaser shot :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Bravo Tim, when I finished my box for the last box swap, I wish I has done the same. I only made the one and wanted to keep it!  I promised myself I would build another but never have yet. I guess it s going to stay an original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I posted a picture with this comment this morning, wonder where it went. Tony did yours vanish also? I'll try again. This was my box from the last box swap. The one I wanted to keep.


----------



## HokieKen

I still see your pic in your first post Jeff?? Sexy box BTW


----------



## HokieKen

> I will start on mine when I get home from Hawaii. I have filled a couple of flat rate shipping boxes from the post office with local woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TomGrin


What, you don't think any of your fellow LJs would appreciate a FRB of Hawaiian woods? Tsk Tsk Tsk….

Just razzin' ya ;-) Get any nice Koa? I love that stuff but it's hard to come by.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I still see your pic in your first post Jeff?? Sexy box BTW
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Ken, I think my computer decided to mess with me today. Even Tony's pic vanished. I don't know. I even sent Cricket a message then another saying Sorry. My bad I guess.


----------



## IantheTinker

I just spent about an hour sanding all of my misaligned pieces flush, I have to get better at glue ups! I can also already see that I will have to fill a few gaps. I am eons away from making a box as pretty as the one you made last year, Jeff. Yet, I will do my best and hope and pray it comes out alright.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

Here is my teaser photo.
All I'm gonna say is Walnut, Quilted Birdseye Maple, and African Padauk.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here is my teaser photo.
> All I m gonna say is Walnut, Quilted Birdseye Maple, and African Padauk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Timmy2Hands


*Tim*, that is a beautiful wood combination! *Tinker*, Funny you should mention "fixing gaps". I spent an hour or so last night doing the same thing. Out of all the joinery I do, *the 45 degree angle is my arch enemy*. I have several 45's on this box I am making but I have actually changed plans before to avoid the 45. Now I have to make some 22.5's!


----------



## DavePolaschek

45s are easy, Jeff. Just need a miter jack. ;-)

Me, I got tired of the back side of my dovetails being off, so I fixed that with $6 spent at the drug store.










Hopefully this is the last prototype I'm cutting and I start on real construction later today.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Dave you are a throwback  Wish I had the time to participate in this box swap, but I'm looking forward to seeing the end products. Looks like some nice stuff happening!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hey Bill hows the house coming ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave you are a throwback  Wish I had the time to participate in this box swap, but I m looking forward to seeing the end products. Looks like some nice stuff happening!


Thanks, Bill.

Yeah, the progress pictures I've seen so far have me thinking that we'll have some impressive boxes coming out of this swap. It's a little intimidating, but I just have to keep galooting along, hoping that people will look past my dovetails not being as tight as I'd like. Just cut another real gappy set, but I'm doing a lot better now that I can see what I'm doing.


----------



## PCDub

> 45s are easy, Jeff. Just need a miter jack. ;-)
> 
> Me, I got tired of the back side of my dovetails being off, so I fixed that with $6 spent at the drug store.


EXCELLENT idea!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

this is a very smart idea Dave this way you can watch both lines i seen it somewhere before :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks Tony and PCDub. I know I saw it somewhere, but I've had so many dovetails lately where one side is almost perfect and the other is off by a mile that I decided I need the help.

Especially if this box is going to be something I'll be proud of. I think I've been inventing new ways to screw up dovetails lately. :-/


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, are you using what appears to be 3/4 stock? Would 1/2 or 1/4 be easier to start with? I don't know buddy, I'm just asking.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, are you using what appears to be 3/4 stock? Would 1/2 or 1/4 be easier to start with? I don t know buddy, I m just asking.


That's half-inch poplar, gang-cutting two sets of tails at once, Jeff. My actual box will probably be 3/8"-ish ash, that I resawed out of a 5/4 piece. I've also got some 5/8" walnut that's going to get resawed down to 1/4" after a short break. Yeah, I generally don't work with 3/4" but that's about the thinnest the lumber yard will sell me, and if I have them bandsaw it in half, they clobber me on the price or I only get one of the two halves that's usable, so I'm doing a lot of hand-resawing these past couple weeks.

And for my prototypes / test pieces, I use whatever's handy, so it was half-inch s4s poplar that was left over from my file & rasp till that I practiced on this morning. The mirror is a huge help!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Another progress picture in from adot45 today.

I think I'm done with all my resawing except maybe for odds and ends of trim pieces. Tomorrow might see some actual box construction instead of stock prep. Crazy!


----------



## EarlS

Here is my version of a teaser for the group.

My initial box design is 15×13x8 in order to accommodate all of the feature I wanted to include.

I can make a smaller version that would not have all of the features if folks think it is too large????


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I can make a smaller version that would not have all of the features if folks think it is too large????


It's up to you, Earl. That's going to be too big for a medium sized USPS flat rate box, so you'll be paying more shipping, but if you're good with that, so am I.

Here's this morning's teaser. Under all the clamps and cauls is the panel that will get cut down, then raised and inset into my box to form the lid.










I've quarter-filled a 5-gallon bucket with shavings already this morning, too. But all the boards for the sides of the box are now prepped. Just have to hit them with the smoothing plane once I get my bench cleaned off again.


----------



## EarlS

At the rate things are going this morning I'll be filling a 5 gal bucket with really fancy firewood…... I missed a dimension someplace and some of the cool details aren't lining up properly. Problem is that I can't figure out what caused it so I can't fix it, yet. This is why I'm building 3 boxes…..


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good thing there's still more than six weeks before we have to ship, sounds like. I broke one of my corners this morning, but it was a nice clean split, so I glued it together and decided it was time for a nap.


----------



## IantheTinker

> Good thing there's still more than six weeks before we have to ship, sounds like. I broke one of my corners this morning, but it was a nice clean split, so I glued it together and decided it was time for a nap.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I too am glad we still have over a month. I just discovered that the joints I made are not fitting together as planned. I will have to try and rectify that. A nap sounds good, Dave, but I have a Foyle's War episode calling my name.


----------



## jeffswildwood

*I sure am glad I'm not the only one having a bit of trouble*. Got all my joints tweaked and looking good today. Began working on that (odd shaped) bottom. (Dave knows  ). Traced and cut the piece for it, not even close. Scrap pile. So I figure make a poster board template for it. Three try's and I now have a paper bottom template very close. Next I did a check of the depths of the rabbit recess. 3/16th became 1/4. Damn. Drag the planer outside and thin down some stock. (RESPECT to those of you thinning with a plane) I think I'll do the cutting tomorrow. Mr. Murphy is wanting to help me out today.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, that's why I decided a nap was a good idea. Some days Murphy is just determined to lend a hand and its safest to down tools and come back tomorrow.

Looks like my glue repair will hold, and it's in a spot where it may be covered by an inlay I already had planned, so that's cool. We're supposed to get 6-8 inches of snow tomorrow afternoon, so I'm hoping I can leave work at noon, come home, and spend the storm on the shop and Murphy will be stuck somewhere else.

As for thinning with a plane, start cross-grain with a jack or scrub plane with an aggressive curved blade and you can hog off a sixteenth before you're even warmed up.










Then start planing 45 to the grain with a jointer or jack with a flatter blade and take off the high spots you left in the previous step.










Did that to all my ash for the box today, taking it from half and ⅜" down to a pretty uniform ¼"-5/16". Worked up a sweat, but it's not that bad once you figure out the work-holding. That's the big lesson I keep learning: it's almost always about the work holding. Nail that, and everything else goes smoothly.


----------



## EarlS

Sounds like there were plenty of folks having issues this weekend. I learned that there are different instructions for making inlaid dovetails using the Leigh Superjig vs. the D4. The D4 guides are split so you can vary both the pins and tails where the Superjig guides are solid and you have to play around with spacers on the board set up.

Unfortunately, I learned all of this after making the dovetails so I'll have to find a way to hide the mistake…..


----------



## PoohBaah

The only issue I had was finding time to get in the shop. Both Saturday and Sunday were packed full of cattle adventures and we got the smoker out on Saturday so no real work was completed. Sunday I was able to get into the shop for a bit between church and Sunday supper at my wife's family farm. My lamination for the box body looked good so I am ready to take them down to final dimensions. My top is sized and shaped as well. MY next challenge is setting up my box joint jig. First time for it so I may be feeling the same way all of you are here soon.

Have a productive week everyone.


----------



## IantheTinker

I have recently been inspired by Wood by Wright and Ron Aylor to use more hand tools on this build. I had already cut strips of oak and a mysterious dark wood out on the table saw. However, my intended joinery method did not work out, so I am switching it up and cutting some miter joints by hand with my HF Japanese style saw (I am better with pull blades, I always seem to jam up the Western style saws). After that I will pull out my HF hand plane that is extremely difficult for me to get flat (it has a weird two screw blade alignment mechanism). Then I will glue up, then use the plane to make sure the sides are all the same height. Anyway, I am looking forward to it! I might even make a shooting board.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Today was a good day. All the side pieces of my box are cut to length, and have the reference edge at the top squared. I need to cut them all to height, but that'll be another day. My lid insert is glued up and now planed flat. I'll cut that to size once I'm sure I haven't screwed up any of the sides and need to adjust the box smaller. Murphy apparently stayed home from work like most of the office.

Ian, I'd strongly recommend slapping together a shooting board. I made a new one yesterday with a piece of leftover moulding from my basement bathroom, two pieces of particle-board shelf, and a handful of eight-penny nails. It's stable enough, and if I plane an edge square and flip it over, it's square the other way, so it's making accurate right angles. A very good ten minutes spent nailing that together (my old one got used as a bench hook one too many times, and might be destined for the burn pile). Make one reference edge that's good, and the shooting board will let you get the others trued up quickly.

If you're using a western-style saw, make yourself a bench hook to hold things while you saw them. That helps keep them solid, and you only have to worry about the saw. And you won't be tempted to use your shooting board as an impromptu bench hook. :-/

I gotta get the smoker out here one of these days, Neil. Almost made my box out of hickory so I'd have scraps for the smoker…


----------



## Kelster58

I'm getting there with my box for the swap…......... Experimenting with lock miters on my shaper.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Kelly! It'll be interesting to see all the different ways we pick to put together some lumber to make a box.


----------



## PoohBaah

I think that is the best part of the swaps Dave. We take something, a box that is relatively simple, and see how everyone interprets it differently. At the end of the day they are all boxes but the difference are what makes them special.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m getting there with my box for the swap…......... Experimenting with lock miters on my shaper.
> - Kelster58





> I think that is the best part of the swaps Dave. We take something, a box that is relatively simple, and see how everyone interprets it differently. At the end of the day they are all boxes but the difference are what makes them special.
> 
> - PoohBaah


*Kelly*, that looks great, and strong! And here I struggle with a miter joint! *Pooh*, you are correct. I think you were in the last box swap. So many beautiful variations. *Dave*, sounds like you are moving along now. *Myself*, it was a beautiful day, warm, so I took a "box break". Got my lathe out to play and turned this little guy. I must have done something right because my wife took it as soon as it came off the lathe.

















I still have a long way to go to get good on it but I did have fun.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Jeff!

And yeah, I'm moving along. Still have to cut a bunch of dovetails, but there's a bunch of fiddling around first, cutting everything to size, then putting in the dados for the bottom and the lid. Then dovetails, then the "hide the mistakes" portion of the build. Plenty to keep my weekends full between now and tax-day, even if everything goes smoothly, and we all know how often *that* happens. ;-)


----------



## Kelster58

Jeff, That looks GREAT…...makes me want to get a lathe….


----------



## jeffswildwood

This is a piece of locust that had been in my creek for 23 years (or more) that I dug out back in the late fall. The log was about 8-9 feet long.


> Jeff, That looks GREAT…...makes me want to get a lathe….
> 
> - Kelster58


Thanks Kelly, lathes are a lot of fun.


----------



## EarlS

Found some more ideas that would look really awesome on the box. I gotta get this thing finished before I completely redesign it and have to start over.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Another progress picture in, this time from Vernon. So far, everything I've seen has been unique and neat. And here I thought Jeff and Kenny and AZ Dave were just trying to sucker me into running a swap, but it's fun watching the pictures come in.

Yeah, Earl. I know what you mean. I've done two redesigns since February, and about six since Christmas. I just need to build my box at this point, and save the neat ideas for next time around.


----------



## duckmilk

2 + 6 = 8 Just build 8 and send one ;-)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Better than building one and sending eight, right Duck?


----------



## doubleG469

Jeff love the bowl! I too have been struggling to get into this swap. So many projects and we finally had a full weekend with good temps and no rain. So I broke out the chainsaw milled up some mesquite for one project and remembered our 16th anniversary was on the 6th. So I decided to make her a centerpiece bowl.




































Now back to trying to drum up some motivation!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Dave P. i forget when d owe get the names ? ? ? :<))

i'll take that bowl for a box Gary :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P. i forget when d owe get the names ? ? ? :<))


After the progress pictures are in next Thursday. I'll probably try to send them out early Friday morning.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> i ll take that bowl for a box Gary :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I agree! Gary, nice job on that bowl! I had a pretty good day in the shop today. Got a lot done. Now it's starting to look like a box. Sides are done, bottom is in and the liners have been cut from oak. Just a little block plane work to do. Tomorrow I think I may start the top. I need a good design to compliment the box itself.

Dave, looking at all the progress pics was great during the knife swap. Seeing everybody's project in the making. For sending out names, sometimes it takes a bit to get all the progress pics in. That was the first stressful part of the swap when I ran it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

THIS goes for you also Jeff i would take either one of them creek log bowls you have turned …....*HEY* light bulb how about a swap of something turned on lathe ? ? ? ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> For sending out names, sometimes it takes a bit to get all the progress pics in. That was the first stressful part of the swap when I ran it.


Yeah Jeff. I figure that's going to be the toughest bit.



> *HEY* light bulb how about a swap of something turned on lathe ? ? ? ?


You volunteering to run the next one already, Tony? ;-)

I'd probably sit out a lathe swap, mostly because I don't have one and don't think I'm ready to build one quite yet. But I'm thinking I might need to sit out the next swap anyhow. Going to have to see what work throws at me.


----------



## Kelster58

I'll send progress pictures in after the weekend….I'm getting there….You guys are over achievers…..lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *HEY* light bulb how about a swap of something turned on lathe ? ? ? ?
> 
> You volunteering to run the next one already, Tony? ;-)
> 
> I'd probably sit out a lathe swap, mostly because I don't have one and don't think I'm ready to build one quite yet. But I'm thinking I might need to sit out the next swap anyhow. Going to have to see what work throws at me.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


lets see what reaction we get from this statement ….i guess it would be my turn next :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> THIS goes for you also Jeff i would take either one of them creek log bowls you have turned …....*HEY* light bulb how about a swap of something turned on lathe ? ? ? ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, that would be nice. Limited group though. The possibilitys are many. From a bowl or mug to a set of handles on something, screwdrivers, chisels ect. What would also be nice would be a model swap. I'll have to make sure you get my name! Yours are awesome!



> I ll send progress pictures in after the weekend….I m getting there….You guys are over achievers…..lol
> 
> - Kelster58


Not really over achieving, I have just learned. I know me, if I wait I'll be in a panic to finish! LOL This will be swap number 5 for me.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> THIS goes for you also Jeff i would take either one of them creek log bowls you have turned …....*HEY* light bulb how about a swap of something turned on lathe ? ? ? ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Tony, that would be nice. Limited group though. The possibilitys are many. From a bowl or mug to a set of handles on something, screwdrivers, chisels ect. What would also be nice would be a model swap. I ll have to make sure you get my name! Yours are awesome!
> 
> Not really over achieving, I have just learned. I know me, if I wait I ll be in a panic to finish! LOL This will be swap number 5 for me.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


so you think small group Jeff ? 
this is my 3rd swap


----------



## jeffswildwood

> so you think small group Jeff ?
> this is my 3rd swap
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Maybe, but you never know, there are a lot of turners on LJ. It may catch on big time! I would join but hope my skills improve for it. I still need lots of practice.


----------



## adot45

I have no idea what a model swap is but I would more than likely participate in a lathe project swap.


> *HEY* light bulb how about a swap of something turned on lathe ? ?
> 
> lets see what reaction we get from this statement ….i guess it would be my turn next :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## doubleG469

Tony - I'm practicing for the lathe swap already! It really has become my favorite tool in the shop. I can get on there and next thing you know a day has flown by. Chris Stapleton in the ear buds and man glitter flying across the room.

As for this swap, I am taking all next week off so I am going to dedicate a day to knocking this sucker out and hopefully no snags, issues or design changes will limit my progress.

Then, it's tear the shop down and get it organized into something I can work in (and the wife can park her car in as well)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I have no idea what a model swap is but I would more than likely participate in a lathe project swap.
> 
> - adot45


Model swap:


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks like we may have a lathe swap coming.


----------



## PoohBaah

I believe that the model swap is way above my current skill level. I am interested in a lathe swap and it would force me to finally buy one but right now all my cash is going in the new roof for my old barn/shop fund. It has sprung a leak and I have to get that fixed this year or that old barn will start going away even more than it already is.


----------



## jeffswildwood

A model swap is also way more then I can do. After seeing so many of these posted, I really doubt I could make one worthy of swapping.


----------



## adot45

> I have no idea what a model swap is but I would more than likely participate in a lathe project swap.
> 
> - adot45
> 
> Model swap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Ahh…..I see…thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## HokieKen

Model swap:


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*NO KENNY* :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Don't sign up if you don't want one Tony…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

question is not do i want one or not 
question is can i handle one :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

+1 for Ken! You running the swap? What's the deadline!


----------



## duckmilk

Hahaha!!!

The one on the lower left looks, uhm, kinda tired.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My neighbor, who raises sheep, seen a sign like this on line and joked that he needed one on his barn. I couldn't resist, knocked him one out in about an hour. Even sneaked it over and nailed it on his barn. He was quite tickled. Duck, I bet you can appreciate this.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad to see y'all are keeping the place lively. Busy day for me at work today and didn't have time to check in. Pretty sure the last design questions I have will get figured out tomorrow and I'll see if I can turn them into reality on Saturday.

Pretty sure a model swap, of either kind, would be more than I could handle, but as my mom used to say, "you boys have fun!"


----------



## duckmilk

> My neighbor, who raises sheep, seen a sign like this on line and joked that he needed one on his barn. I couldn t resist, knocked him one out in about an hour. Even sneaked it over and nailed it on his barn. He was quite tickled. Duck, I bet you can appreciate this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Yup, my dad raised both cattle and sheep on our ranch. We probably averaged about 85 cows and 1500 sheep.
He used to make fun of the old country song by Sonny James "I Know I'll Never Find Another You", substitute ewe ))

You could predict when a late spring snow storm was coming in by the date you had scheduled the shearing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

If there's to be a lathe / turning swap, the PDF of Elementary Turning will probably be useful to someone.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Really rocked on my box today. Broken part got replaced, everything lined up nicely and it's starting to look like a box now. Tomorrow I need to start the lid, body is done, but with snow coming I don't know if I can get my planer out. If not I can concentrate on the inside.

Tony, looks like there is quite a bit of interest in a lathe made swap!


----------



## PoohBaah

I am sitting here catching up with the thread since I am stuck here at my 9-5 supervising on the weekend and all I can think of is that I can not wait to get back to the shop. I was able to dial my finger joint jig in last night. I am blown away by how accurate and well built the Incra I-Box jig is. It was a little finicky to get set up but it is way more accurate than I am. You can adjust the widths of the pins by .0001" increments. I am now ready to cut all the fingers on my actual sides. I have the top and bottom dimensioned. I hope to have everything cut and ready for glue up by this evening.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Today should be a groovy day for me. All of the side pieces get grooves for the top and bottom of the box while I still have straight edges to reference the plane on. Fun with my combination plane! Yay!

Then it's cutting all the sides to the same height. The tops are the reference edges at the moment, and I need to make sure the bottoms are all the same distance from the top. Some fine-tuning with the jack plane will be involved, so I should probably sharpen that up first thing this morning.

Once that's done, I'll probably start cutting dovetails, unless I think of something else that has to happen before the dovetails (like maybe beading edges). I'll also rough-shape the bottom of the box so I can finish it before I start assembling the box. I'm not sure how others do it, but I find that finishing the bottom, then trimming it to exact size with a plane on the edge, then popping it into the case makes for a better-looking result than trying to finish it after it's assembled.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Is 35 degrees to cold to take a planer outside? Naaaaa


----------



## EarlS

Haven't been peeking in here much of late. I decided I needed more time so I took Friday off work and spent 6 hours in the shop getting things figured out. Had to stop early so I could get the seat cushions for the chairs was blogging about. I'll post them on the Projects page later today. Yesterday, things finally looked like they were moving along after spending 8 hours working on things. I might still have to take another vacation day in a week or so to get through some of the details.

It's amazing how quickly decisions can be made when you start running out of time. Nothing beats figuring out the specifics as you go. At this point my initial design is pretty much out the window and all of the plans and such are in the trash so I'm measuring and cutting as I go along.

My wife likes the box so well she decided to place an order for one to put the nice silverware in. Guess that means all 3 boxes will have a home. One for the swap, one for all of the Leigh dovetail and M&T pieces, and one for the fine silverware. At this point she will have to wait for the Box Swap version to get finished before she gets hers.

Dave - did you get my "update" email?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got it, Earl. That counts as your progress picture.

We're almost up to half of the participants with progress pictures in. I'm expecting a bunch more over the next few days.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, my wife also stated how well she likes the box I'm making. Just wondering, how many of our swap boxes are going to be claimed by wives when they arrive.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Progress pic in from Neil PoohBaah, and got all of my tails cut (and cleaned up after a minor oopsie) this morning.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - I'm adding a few things that should help with the argument that the box should not be claimed by the wife.

I have to say I'm feeling relieved that I made the progress report date without too much desperation. Lots of stuff in clamps waiting for the glue to cure before the next round of work on the dovetail jig. It doesn't seem like there is that much work left to do, but I know it is just an illusion. There are still lots of details and then finishing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, I find that mid-project when I've got bunches of stuff glued up, but nothing complete yet is always pretty stressful for me. But I think this one is going okay so far. I've made two mistakes so far, and managed to clean up the first completely already, and will finish cleaning up the second after some more assembly.

Today also included a couple hours grinding out the divot in my plane blade where I shot off the end of the piece of wood I was dressing straight into the metal planing stop on my bench at full speed. Crunch! Had to take away almost a sixteenth of tool steel across the full width of a 2-3/8" blade. That took a while. But my jack plane is good to go again and ready to dress the bottom of the box next session I'm in the shop.

So it hasn't been a perfectly smooth build so far, but things are coming along. I've hand-cut, flattened, squared, and otherwise processed every piece of wood going into the box I'm building, and I'll get done on time, though it may take a couple long days toward the end of the month when my sweetie is out of town. Lots of details for me too, but I'll get there, and I think the box I build will end up looking okay.


----------



## EarlS

I have to take my hat off to all of the hand tool guys out there. I have all of the power tools and jig and I'm struggling to get it all done. Dave is talking about hand cutting, planning, and processing his box. I'd never get it past the planning part. That is taking woodworking passion to another level.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, it's still all just rough-planed at this point. Once the dovetails are cut, I'll spend a half hour planing the insides of the sides and call it good. Maybe use a card-scraper if there's a bad spot of tricky grain. The outside will get hit with the smoothing plane and card-scraper after everything is assembled. But the slowest bit so far was resawing the ash and walnut from 3/4 and 5/4 down to 3/8 and 1/4.

As I get better with hand tools, I'm discovering that they're not that slow, as long as I've figured out what I'm doing first. Workholding is hugely important, which means doing everything in the right order. Screw that up, and it takes a lot longer. But as long as everything is happening in the right order, it's not too bad.


----------



## jeffswildwood

With all this bad weather we have had, I spent more time in the shop. I made a lot of headway on my box. I have to say it's getting close. Still lots of little details to take care of, but getting there. How's the progress pics going Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How's the progress pics going Dave.


I've got P after the name of everyone who's sent me one. I count ten, so we're halfway there. Two days (and a few hours) to go, boys!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got a progress pic from Kelster, who appears to have set up a regular mass-production facility. That's eleven.

And guys, you don't need to worry if you're not done. I just need to see progress. Heck, my box is still in… umm… over twenty pieces yet. But it'll get done, and the pieces are even starting to look kinda box-like.


----------



## Kelster58

> Got a progress pic from Kelster, who appears to have set up a regular mass-production facility. That's eleven.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Can't make just one box…..Once my family found out about the box swap (thanks dear wife), they all wanted in


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Got a progress pic from Kelster, who appears to have set up a regular mass-production facility. That's eleven.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Can t make just one box…..Once my family found out about the box swap (thanks dear wife), they all wanted in
> 
> - Kelster58


I like that buddy. And remember, boxes make great gifts! ;-)


----------



## Kelster58

> Can t make just one box…..Once my family found out about the box swap (thanks dear wife), they all wanted in
> 
> - Kelster58
> 
> I like that buddy. And remember, boxes make great gifts! ;-)
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Yes, they do….I'll have Christmas taken care of when I'm done…..a lot of work till April 15th


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've sent gentle reminder emails to folks who haven't gotten me a progress picture yet. Friday morning, we'll have a list of who's in, I guess. I know I'm at the point where knowing who I'm sending to is going to be important. I have to laser engrave a few parts before I can glue them up (and possibly plane off an engraving gone haywire). That's gotta happen next weekend at the very latest if all the parts are going to come together by April 15th.


----------



## adot45

Today or tomorrow I hope to finish my 3rd box.
Turned out box 1 was too big for the USPS box.
Box 2 was confiscated by the wife. Keeping in mind the HWHL rule, I was happy to relinquish it.
Box 3 build went well and finishing it is in sight. I just hope it meets the standard of expectation 
set here…....laser engraving? Holy cow…..
David


----------



## PoohBaah

> I have to laser engrave a few parts before I can glue them up


I love the irony that Dave is a simple hand tool guy but uses one heck of a high tech tool in a laser engraver.

Irony or jealousy I'm not sure which one it is. Haha


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I love the irony that Dave is a simple hand tool guy but uses one heck of a high tech tool in a laser engraver.


Well, mostly it's because for my first swap, just about a year ago, I wanted a maker's mark I could burn into the project. Thought about getting a branding iron, but couldn't settle on a design, so iPhone plus laser engraver was what I settled on. Now I burn the recipient's name and such for every swap project.

Nothing all that fancy, and extra-complicated because I don't use a "real computer" for the layout work, but it's a fun addition to the hand tools, and it's quieter than whacking a gouge with a mallet (my use of hand tools is more about noise than anything else).


----------



## jeffswildwood

> And guys, you don't need to worry if you're not done. I just need to see progress. Heck, my box is still in… umm… over twenty pieces yet. But it'll get done, and the pieces are even starting to look kinda box-like.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


This is correct. Seems I remember getting a progress pic from someone during the knife swap that showed two slabs of wood, a piece of metal and a .308 shell! Right Dave?? )


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Seems I remember getting a progress pic from someone during the knife swap that showed two slabs of wood, a piece of metal and a .308 shell! Right Dave?? )


Yep. Turned out to be a nice knife, as I recall. And all of those parts actually got used. Plus another knife. And a box to hold them both. A guy can get a lot done in a month.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Seems I remember getting a progress pic from someone during the knife swap that showed two slabs of wood, a piece of metal and a .308 shell! Right Dave?? )
> 
> Yep. Turned out to be a nice knife, as I recall. And all of those parts actually got used. Plus another knife. And a box to hold them both. A guy can get a lot done in a month.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You did awesome!


----------



## PoohBaah

> Well, mostly it's because for my first swap, just about a year ago, I wanted a maker's mark I could burn into the project. Thought about getting a branding iron, but couldn't settle on a design, so iPhone plus laser engraver was what I settled on. Now I burn the recipient's name and such for every swap project.
> 
> Nothing all that fancy, and extra-complicated because I don't use a "real computer" for the layout work, but it's a fun addition to the hand tools, and it's quieter than whacking a gouge with a mallet (my use of hand tools is more about noise than anything else).


Dave what brand of engraver do you have. I am intrigued by the option.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave what brand of engraver do you have. I am intrigued by the option.


I've got the NEJE DK-BL laser engraver. Google for that. There are a half-dozen different folks selling them on eBay. Their software is pretty lame, but a 512×512 pixel jpeg prints out at about 1.5" square. It's kinda fiddly, but I manage to get decent output most of the time.

If you're going to use it from a real computer, you can save $10 or so buying the USB version instead of the Bluetooth one, but the BT one has a slightly more powerful laser (1500 mW instead of 1200, I think).


----------



## EarlS

"Turned out box 1 was too big for the USPS box."

I realized that my entry would be too big for the specified USPS shipping box a long time back and resigned myself to once again not following the rules.


----------



## duckmilk

Dave and I have both taken a look at this box by Charlie who says he is just learning to make boxes.
Pretty nice box.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/368785


----------



## DavePolaschek

Bunch of pictures this afternoon. Thanks to everyone who sent one, and hope the rest come in tomorrow so I can send out names on Friday morning.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

will be back to box building after i put a centrifugal switch in motor of table saw….. so please say a prayer this fixes it :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> will be back to box building after i put a centrifugal switch in motor of table saw….. so please say a prayer this fixes it :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Good luck buddy, rough time for it to go out!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> "Turned out box 1 was too big for the USPS box."
> 
> I realized that my entry would be too big for the specified USPS shipping box a long time back and resigned myself to once again not following the rules.


Too big is only a problem if you don't want to pay the extra shipping on it. I designed around the medium sized flat rate box, but then added some features that will probably mean I'll need either a large flat rate or my own per-pound box. Depends on what I end up filling the box with, I guess. ;-)

Good luck with the saw, Tony.

Actually used a power tool this morning. Needed to put a deck screw into a twobuhfour for a jig I needed, so I picked up the cordless screwdriver. Box will still be all hand tools, but I don't mind "cheating" making a jig.


----------



## mikeacg

Rules? We don't need no stinkin' rules!!!!

Pics coming in a few minutes Dave!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Rules? We don t need no stinkin rules!!!!
> 
> Pics coming in a few minutes Dave!


You gotta know the rules, Mike! Otherwise it's no fun to break 'em!

Good deal! I already marked you, but it'll be nice to have them. My sweetie has been ogling the progress pictures, and I think she might have her eye on a few boxes-to-be.


----------



## duckmilk

> My sweetie has been ogling the progress pictures, and I think she might have her eye on a few boxes-to-be.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Looks like you will be busy making boxes ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Naw, Duck. She's fine with the heart-shaped one I made for Valentine's Day. But she likes looking at the pretty stuff the guys are making.


----------



## EarlS

Is it just me or have there been lots of really nice boxes posted on the Projects page since the Box Swap started?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Is it just me or have there been lots of really nice boxes posted on the Projects page since the Box Swap started?
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, I noticed that. Not to mention they are some really nice ones! I wish a lot of them had got in on the swap!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, one more progress picture and our first drop. There's only one guy I haven't heard back from, so here's hoping he responds before I draw names tomorrow morning.


----------



## mikeacg

I'm feeling better about my first swap - especially now that I know I wasn't the last one to send pictures!!!
Can't wait to see what everyone has come up with!


----------



## DavePolaschek

One left to hear from yet. We'll either be eighteen or nineteen tomorrow, and I'll try to get names sent out before I head to work in the morning.

Got a teaser from the test I did this evening. Made a custom scratch stock for the swap that can handle corners with a radius of a half inch or bigger. That's tighter than previous tools I had for putting a bead on the edge of a piece of wood.










And I think the profile it cuts looks okay.










I made more work for myself, but I'm pretty sure it'll be worth it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I just finished sending out names and addresses to all eighteen of us still in the swap (the screen names listed up in the first post). Only two drops out of 20. I think that's a pretty decent percentage.

If you're in and didn't receive an email from me this morning, check your spam folder, and if that fails, DM me here and I can resend the address of your recipient.

Time to personalize things if that's your sort of thing, and get the box sent off to your recipient before April 17th (since the 15th falls on a weekend, you get the same amount of slack that you do from the IRS). Please email me when you ship and please also email me when you receive your box. I'll put a S for shipped and an R for received after your name up in the first post.

Based on what I've seen in the progress pictures, we've got some darned nice boxes in progress (and a few that have been done since February).


----------



## hairy

Do I get a box from the person I send a box to? Just curious how this works.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Rules? We don t need no stinkin rules!!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


Hey! That was my line lol

Looking forward to the reveal guys. Wish I was able to participate in this one too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Do I get a box from the person I send a box to? Just curious how this works.
> 
> - hairy


The names are assigned randomly. So it could happen. But not usually. A mails to B who mails to C usually.


----------



## DavePolaschek

What Jeff said. I put all 18 names in a hat, and pulled them out randomly. Only had to put one back because someone would've ended up shipping to himself, and I did remember to include myself.

I don't think there are any cases where two guys are straight-up swapping. Might be one triangle swap in the mix, but the piece of paper with all the info is at home, so I'm not sure.


----------



## RRBOU

Dave

Hope you were not including me in that triangle as I have just this morning mailed my box out to the recipient.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And we have our first S for shipped. The floodgates are opening!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Dave
> 
> I have just this morning mailed my box out to the recipient.
> 
> - RRBOU


Wow! That was quick! Whoever it is will be climbing the walls waiting for reveal day! But that's not a bad thing. ;-)


----------



## Kelster58

I'll be shipping close to the 17th or on the 17th. Please don't be looking for my box much before then….......Hope my recipient is patient…lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

For me, a lot is going to depend on how things go the week my sweetie is out of town. I'm expecting I'll get most everything but the finishing done that week, but if not, I'll probably be down to the wire. And today I broke one of the thinner bits on a piece I was working on. I think it's a recoverable error, but I'll probably start tomorrow by dimensioning a spare chunk of walnut just in case.


----------



## Kelster58

> For me, a lot is going to depend on how things go the week my sweetie is out of town. I'm expecting I'll get most everything but the finishing done that week, but if not, I'll probably be down to the wire. And today I broke one of the thinner bits on a piece I was working on. I think it's a recoverable error, but I'll probably start tomorrow by dimensioning a spare chunk of walnut just in case.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Hope things go great there for you Dave!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just now done for the day. I really stepped it up. Everything is assembled, sanded to 320, and two coats of finish on it. At least one or two more tomorrow. Finish is a mix I do of 50/50 danish oil and polyurethane. Put it on, wait 15-20 minuets and wipe off excess. In about a half hour repeat then let it cure overnight. After tomorrows coats, wait 3 or 4 days and wax. I think, (I hope) this box is going to be nice! Different then any I have ever done.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like you've made a lot of progress this week, Jeff. Good job, buddy!

Thanks, Kelly. It'll end up being ok. When I decided to add the bead along the edge, I knew I was jumbling up my order of operations a little. With hand work, getting things in the right order so your work-holding isn't overly complicated is most of the battle. Which is fine, except when you change plans partway through.

Oh well. Worst case, I saw off a quarter inch and the box ends up a little bit shorter. With no plans, who's to say that wasn't how I meant it to be? ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

this table saw has me at a stand still was not centrifugal switch although that was bad i have it narrowed down to the main switch now but hurt myself pretty bad putting the motor back on I'm sure it weighs 60 lbs. oh well i have a friend showing up tomorrow so keep praying for me guys thanks all :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Let's be careful out there, Tony.


----------



## EarlS

Every time I think that I'm getting ahead of the deadline I realize there is another detail that I have to figure out. Still, I'm hoping that this weekend gets a lot of details checked off. I also realized why this build doesn't seem to be moving along like my typical builds. While I did make a SketchUp model of the box, I didn't include any of the details on it and as we all know, the Devil is in the details. Consequently, I'm spending a lot of time standing in my shop looking at pieces of wood trying to decide what the design should look like and how it fits with the overall look.

Fortunately, I haven't had any messed up pieces that I couldn't save or any tool failures.

Tony - take care of yourself.


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Tony*, hope you feel better. By saying the motor is 60 pounds, I gather you pulled something in your back. I do know how that hurts. TS will be up and running soon I'm sure. *Earl*, I have done the same thing. Do the details then sit and stare at the project for what the next detail will be. Usually I'll get to the point where I say "that's enough details".  *Dave*, your correct on plan vs. project. Remember, "We all make mistakes, the trick is to fix it in a way that says "I meant to do that"


----------



## Kelster58

> this table saw has me at a stand still was not centrifugal switch although that was bad i have it narrowed down to the main switch now but hurt myself pretty bad putting the motor back on I m sure it weighs 60 lbs. oh well i have a friend showing up tomorrow so keep praying for me guys thanks all :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I live about an hour north of you, Tony. Happy to come by and help out if you have need…....


----------



## DavePolaschek

A few more have shipped. Please post or email me when you receive your goodies (and continue to email when you ship).

Please don't post photos (at least more than a teaser) until mid-April, though. Remember that the recipient gets to post the first photo, and then once that's happened, the builder can post the project writeup.

But we don't want to distract the guys who are still building too much from getting things finished.

Thanks!


----------



## Nick424

I was only out of town one night this week, and someone had a little woodworking party!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Please don't post photos (at least more than a teaser) until mid-April, though. Remember that the recipient gets to post the first photo, and then once that's happened, the builder can post the project writeup.
> 
> But we don't want to distract the guys who are still building too much from getting things finished.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Remember, don't post what you received until reveal day! So we can all reveal at once.


----------



## hairy

> I m spending a lot of time standing in my shop looking at pieces of wood trying to decide what the design should look like and how it fits with the overall look.
> 
> - EarlS


Welcome to my world!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

table saw *UPDATE* it is running again …now i need to get my body running again :<))


----------



## duckmilk

> table saw *UPDATE* it is running again …now i need to get my body running again :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you fixed it Tony.

I'm about half done with my weekend's worth of tasks on the box, so I guess I'm on track. Got to explain to a friend's mom at a St. Patrick's Day party how "No, I make round things without a lathe. Or any power tools." I'm not sure if she believed me or not.


----------



## poospleasures

Small backset here. As stated before my box has many parts and that it has been finished for a couple weeks. Was going to show it off to a friend and found an unpleasant surprise. The top medellian which is a formed flat piece had warped. Now had to figure how to fix or just make a new one. Decided to fix as this one had the look I designed to look right with the rest of the build. Worked on on it a couple hours and think a save has been accomplished. Glad we have more time because if I get more warp will have time to make an all new one. Just hate it when things happen. Jeff hope this can be fixed so nobody can tell.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Vernon, you'll get, I'm sure. ) Now for my update: stick a fork in it, it's done!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job, Jeff! Sorry about the setback, Vernon. Like Jeff says, I'm sure you'll recover.


----------



## EarlS

I spent all day cutting big pieces of scrap wood into little pieces of wood and then gluing them back together to make big pieces of wood. Actually got a lot done. It helps to have a template to work off of. Hopefully, I don't have warp issues like Vernon did.

Tomorrow should be another productive day.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I dry-fit everything for the first time this morning. I'm glad I didn't cut the top or the bottom before now, since I was apparently having a bad math week. Time to erase the old lines, glue on a couple more pieces to bring the top and bottom up to size, and THEN cut them.

Big pieces to little pieces to big pieces. It's the way of the world, Earl.


----------



## PoohBaah

I am half way finished. I have 4 sides now I just need to get the top and bottom installed.


----------



## TomGrin

Every time I think I have the final design, I think what if I did this…....


----------



## IantheTinker

I finished my box yesterday, it is pretty basic. I tried some fancier things and just couldn't get them to work, cutting miters in the cheap plastic miter box was a pain, and they turned out pretty bad. I will be hitting up my local Restore for an old fashioned miter box, the ones that were metal and had a system for the saw to hang from and stay on track. I have always thought those looked pretty neat, and maybe it will help me with my hand cut miters.

It didn't help that I still can't tilt my table saw, just stuck making 90 degree cuts with it for now.

My wife likes the box I made, and I don't have a tone of experience making boxes (so expecting something grand is a bit foolish of me), but I hope my box will measure up alright.


----------



## IantheTinker

I forgot to mention that I needed to finish my box to make time for other time-sensitive projects.


----------



## PoohBaah

Dave mark me as received. I had a totally unexpected package on my back step when I got home tonight. Man, now it seems like all the pressure is on me to get mine out now.


----------



## Kelster58

Dave, sent you an e-mail. I received my box today. I'm feeling the pressure too. I'm taking my time and trying to get the details right. I'll be shipping mine around the 15th of April…..........


----------



## CharlieKilian

I haven't gotten my package yet, which is fine by me, because I'm already feeling the pressure, too. Fortunately, I've got several days ahead of me with nothing scheduled but shop time. I'm gonna do what I can to knock mine out.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Two arrived already and two more in the mail! Tom, I know that feeling. I had already put the finish on mine and did the "what if". Luckily it worked out. Ian, saw stuck at 90? I think it was Al, (boxguy) that made a jig so he never has to change his saw from 90. May not hurt to send him a message. He is always willing to share. I too needed to get back to other projects. Craft fairs are coming up. I knocked out another post office door bank today. Another box!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kelly and Neil marked as received. Jeff, that's a good suggestion you had for Ian.

Me, I had a full day at work, then got home and planed my lid-to-be flat, and cut the bottom of my box to nearly the final size. I'll finish fitting it perfectly tomorrow or the next day.

We've still got almost a month left, so don't feel too much pressure yet, guys. At least not so much that you make a mistake and get in trouble. I nearly did that this evening before I decided it was time to knock off for the day.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - you hit the nail on the head. Whenever I start feeling like I need to rush things, I know it is time to take a break so I don't mess something up and make more work for myself. I've been feeling the pressure for a couple of weeks already.

I found out my wife is making plans for every weekend between now and May. I gently reminded her that I "reserved" those days for making my contribution to the box swap. We will see how it shakes out. I can't really get out of Easter with relatives so that is one day lost….

I'm hoping to finish gluing all of the little pieces together tomorrow, then I need some feet, a top, and some other stuff. Fortunately, a fair portion of the box is built, waiting for me to decide on the appropriate finish and also to make sure I didn't forget something.

Anyone else waking up in the middle of the night thinking about their box build?


----------



## Timmy2Hands

Ian, If you have a shooting board, here is a tip I use for perfect hand cut miters.

Mark the angle with a combo square and hand saw close to the line but not on the line. Then clamp a speed square to the fence of the shooting board to sneak up on the perfect 45 degree miter cut.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tim, I wish I had a set up like that. I use a (cheap) skil table saw and even with a wixey to set the blade angle I struggle with the 45. Many times I will change design of projects to avoid using the angle.


----------



## doubleG469

Tim I have always wondered how that works when your board is 5 or 6 inches wide?

Knocked out about 50% of the layout work last night, glued up the top and bottom and will get those worked to magic hopefully tonight.

coming along nicely but there's always Murphy.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

So, the set-up in the previous picture is used for miter cuts for frame pieces, and it will accommodate 3" to 4" wide pieces fairly easily. 
If I need to cut long miters, like for box corners, I use what is called a "donkey's ear" to hold the board at 45 degrees to the sole of the shooting plane.


----------



## CharlieKilian

Gary, if your board is that long, you can convert to a donkey ear that holds the board at a 45° angle, or build a special shooting board that holds the plane at 45°, like this one (not my image-it's from this site here that also discusses construction, but in case the link dies I thought it'd be helpful to include it here, too).


----------



## DavePolaschek

Back in February I wrote up my miter jack which is used for long miters. The shooting board plus speed square is another good tool for precision 45s. Thanks for that idea, Tim!

Earl, hang in there and get what time you can.


----------



## doubleG469

I like that, I was wondering how I could dial in my miters a bit more. Trying to use the table saw is not bueno, everytime i get to the edge i get a chip out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Gary, you can back your table saw cut up with a sacrificial board and you can avoid tear out as an option.


----------



## doubleG469

Good idea Dave


----------



## GR8HUNTER

or maybe make it a tad longer then trim it off …..i was have problems with chip out on my finger joints …..still am as a matter of fact :<((


----------



## HokieKen

Tony, DO NOT trim your fingers on the table saw. DAMHIKT… ;-))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony, DO NOT trim your fingers on the table saw. DAMHIKT… ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


OH NO TELL ME YOU DIDNT :<((


----------



## HokieKen

Not recently ;-) Once is all it takes. So I did it twice… Luckily I didn't loose anything though ;-P


----------



## doubleG469

+1 


> Once is all it takes. Luckily I didn t loose anything though ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had a close one with the table saw. That was enough to jar me out of complacency. However, I do have a nice scar on my left hand from my drill. It finally healed. I guess any power tool can bite you given a chance.

Ken and Dave, good to see you guy's check in!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got a package in the mail today. Will look at it after work.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So I showed the package I received to my sweetie. She said, "That's pretty cool, man!" She's more impressed than eloquent, at the moment.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Four shipped, three received! There's one more out there somewhere! With me trying to figure out who got my name, (shades of hokieken) and no saying who they received from, makes it rough. The last swap, Vernon, poospleasures, got my name. Hummmmm, what are the chances.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I got one coming BUT no mail today over foot of snow 7:30 still snowing :<((


----------



## davesimian

Holy cow! Some have already shipped. Better get my butt in gear.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Still got time Dave, but it's getting time to get going, yeah. My box is looking more box-like, and my main worry at this point is that I'm going to be very crunched for time if I have to fall back to plan B for some reason. I've only got a few opportunities left to really screw things up, but I also know that I'm sometimes pretty clever in coming up with new ways for a project to go off the rails. But I think if I get through his weekend with no missteps, it'll be relatively smooth sailing. If I end up having to go to plan B, it's going to be pretty crazy, though.

I'll probably try to ship a few days early, so I'm not trying to hurry a finish the weekend of the 15th. Plus standing in line at the postal orifice doesn't sound especially fun. So three full weekends, plus a fourth in case of emergencies. No dilly-dallying time left for sure.


----------



## doubleG469

Glue up last night, tonight I should see if everything looks acceptable and then on to some smaller detail pieces I "meant to add" due to a screw up in my cut of the lid. Hopefully it all pulls together or it's going in the scrap heap or storage box for the shop.

How can something so easy looking offer so much frustration???


----------



## EarlS

I managed to get home over lunch and glue some more little pieces into bigger ones. That part is almost complete and looks good. Meanwhile I realized I don't like the look of the front piece so I need to remake it. I also figured out the feet. Hopefully, that will be done tonight. My plan is to have things built and sanded by Sunday then I have a week to finish it before Easter. I think I might be back to working on 2 boxes through this part though since I'm not sure which style works better.

Nothing like reading how everyone else is doing, or done, to keep me moving along…...


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Dave P. will you please mark me as received ….and also mark me as very happy :<)) THANKS Dave


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's four sent and four received, I think. So far none lost to the tender mercies of the shipping companies… knock wood.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Does anyone like building boxes as much as I do now? I have always liked boxes. Actually, I found an old box under the bed yesterday. I had forgotten about it. It was built in shop class back in 1969. Seventh grade shop class. Needless to say it looked rough. It still had hinges but the lid was not attached. I started a little reconstruction on it.


----------



## doubleG469

I hate this, boxes suck. Dang right angles and straight lines. I have made a box, ish and it sucks. Time to start over. Someone may be getting a lidded box. Just saying.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm not to plan B yet, but this weekend will tell. I might be hating boxes by Monday. Or everything might come together and I can hate finishing instead.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok rant over, broke that apart and took the parts I want to save and started over. hopefully this one will come out nicer than the last.


----------



## Kelster58

I had to take a break from boxes and make dear friends three crosses. He and his wife were helping a lost soul out. She admired his set of crosses I made for them years ago and gave they gave them to her. Now they wanted new ones made in time for Easter. Till I got the oak planed down and the joints cut I have a day in these. Sorry to the guy I have to send a box to. This cost me a day of work. My friends are good people…..They're worth the effort!!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think that's a very appropriate use of a day, Kelly. Good work.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

we will forgive you this time BUT let it happen every time LOL… GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## RRBOU

I love boxes
They are a place to hide seceriats or found memeriasaxz


----------



## Nick424

I'm glad my box is done, yesterday my tablesaw quit working. Cut one board and when I turned it on the next time just a little bump, and dead. I hope it is just the start capacitor. Them the dust collector pipe plugged up from the planer shavings. Always something!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry about the TS, Nick. Hope it's a simple fix!

I'm just about to head out to the shop for the day. Got the top and bottom of the box cut to within a sixteenth of their final sizes yesterday, and now it's time to smooth the insides of everything, double-check my work, make any patches I need to make, get everything exactly the right size, and glue the box together.

I filled a grocery bag with shavings for a buddy to use as campfire starters this summer. It's all the bits that came off the box since I started dimensioning the wood. I don't think I'll have room to fold the top of the bag over without mashing things down.


----------



## PoohBaah

I feel like I have accomplished something this weekend. My box now has sides and a top and bottom. Now the scary part of cutting it all apart to form the body and the lid.

I do have a little teaser photo to share. This was a first for me and I am way happy with they way they came out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Pooh!

I just finished my last dry-fit of the box. Glue happens after lunch, so if you don't hear from me for the next few days, I've glued myself to my bench or something. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I feel like I have accomplished something this weekend. My box now has sides and a top and bottom. Now the scary part of cutting it all apart to form the body and the lid.
> 
> I do have a little teaser photo to share. This was a first for me and I am way happy with they way they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoohBaah


Nice teaser. I have been watching video after video on how to make my own hinges. Good job on these. I think I can make the Rob Cosman tool on my lathe. Gonna try it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Nice work, Pooh!
> 
> I just finished my last dry-fit of the box. Glue happens after lunch, so if you don't hear from me for the next few days, I've glued myself to my bench or something. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Glue up always has me scared. I get worried about a "screw up during glue up". Tite bond two will be slow setting until you need some time. Then it bonds almost instantly.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Tite bond two will be slow setting until you need some time. Then it bonds almost instantly.


Three is a little slower than two. But I'm going to warm up the Old Brown Glue so i have plenty of time. My box has too many pieces and I'm going to need all the time I can get.

And it's reversible for when I glue myself to the bench.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, either everything is good under all those clamps, or it's all gone horribly awry. I'll find out tomorrow, I guess.

Now there's just trim and decoration and cutting it open and hinges and latches and finishing… All downhill from here, really. :-/


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well, either everything is good under all those clamps, or it's all gone horribly awry. I'll find out tomorrow, I guess.
> 
> Now there's just trim and decoration and cutting it open and hinges and latches and finishing… All downhill from here, really. :-/
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Down to the details. That's when you know it's almost there. My goal for the year is to become proficient in wooden hinges like pooh did. I really like that style. )


----------



## DavePolaschek

I had an idea yesterday for some additional decoration I thought about, but decided against it today. I keep trying to remember it's about a third planning, a third building, a third fixing mistakes, and a third finishing. Oh wait, that's four thirds! No wonder I always feel rushed when it comes time for finishing!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I had an idea yesterday for some additional decoration I thought about, but decided against it today. I keep trying to remember it's about a third planning, a third building, a third fixing mistakes, and a third finishing. Oh wait, that's four thirds! No wonder I always feel rushed when it comes time for finishing!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ha, Dave I know that feeling. ) Why is it a really cool idea always hits when it's too late to do it.


----------



## EarlS

Here's a couple teasers for everyone…. Guess what I worked on yesterday?



















Yep - spring time in the Midwest. We got 10" of heavy wet snow and the snow blower broke part way through so I got to use some hand tools…..if you can call a shovel a hand tool. Good news is that it warm and sunny today so it is melting fastt

Pooh - I like your hinges. I might try something like that if I don't get any further behind. My box has feet now so that's one more thing to check off the list. No hinges yet since the top isn't quite ready. Still gluing little pieces into bigger pieces. I just need another day or two on the weekend.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, that's what it looked like in Southwest Virginia. I did the same thing today. I used heavy equipment I learned in the Army. An air cooled manual front end loader. (Shovel).


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Earl, that s what it looked like in Southwest Virginia. I did the same thing today. I used heavy equipment I learned in the Army. An air cooled manual front end loader. (Shovel).
> 
> - jeffswildwood


my front end loader broke down :<(( LOL


----------



## mikeacg

Earl,
So you don't want me to send you any of our extra white stuff? We don't put our 'hand tools' away until June up here. I had to spend my day cleaning out my car to get it ready to sell. I'll be posting pictures of my new delivery wagon later this week - but only after I finish up my box project. I am soooooo close and then it's off to finishing…
Dave told me about teaser pictures but I don't see a lot of them. Is that something you guys usually do?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave told me about teaser pictures but I don't see a lot of them. Is that something you guys usually do?


Usually there are more, but I'm not sure what's going on this time. I know I've been concentrating on the build and shooting photos for the project and not thinking about good teasers. Here's one from Saturday, though.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I wanted to post some teaser pics but it would have showed too much of what I built.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Nice teaser. I have been watching video after video on how to make my own hinges. Good job on these. I think I can make the Rob Cosman tool on my lathe. Gonna try it.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I bypassed the fancy jig and lined everything up in a hand screw clamp and drilled them on the drill press. One was perfectly straight and the other is slightly askew. So I clamped them to my workbench and then the other side to a piece of scrap to make sure that they would still open and close on the same plane. They did so I feel confident in gluing them eventually to my box and that they will function as expected.

Neil


----------



## EarlS

I was thinking that I could make a hinge by drilling a 1/4" hole through the end of a piece of 3/4" stock, run it through the router to get the round overs, then rip 3 separate pieces from it. The outer 2 pieces would be mounted on the back side of the box, with the inner piece mounted on the lid. Since they all came from the same piece of wood the holes should match up. I'll find out in the next day or two if it works or not. If not, then the back up piano hinge will work.


----------



## Ocelot

No work on my box this past weekend. Instead I picked up the other 350 bf of cherry that is now stacked in front of my bandsaw - which I need for the box. So, I've got some lumber rack sorting to get all that wood off the floor. Maybe I can still use the bandsaw, if I move it a bit.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I wanted to post some teaser pics but it would have showed too much of what I built.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Jeff just take the picture you sent Dave for progress and crop it ..that's what i did :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, I remembered I had a photo from one of my experiments, too. That would make a good teaser!










And for once I don't have to worry about whether I got it rotated so the site gets it right!


----------



## poospleasures

Hey all as ya know I had to make some alterations on the medallion for my swap box and had to order some 1/16 thick magnets to make it work. They came today and now the box is finally finished in good working order. Wheeeeuuh.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff just take the picture you sent Dave for progress and crop it ..that s what i did :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


You mean like this??


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WOW :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Hey all as ya know I had to make some alterations on the medallion for my swap box and had to order some 1/16 thick magnets to make it work. They came today and now the box is finally finished in good working order. Wheeeeuuh.
> 
> - poospleasures


Awesome Vernon. A while back I was trying to determine the odds of you getting my name twice. It happened to me with jmartel in prior swaps.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> WOW :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I think it's one of my best boxes, but it could just be "smoke and mirrors". ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> the other 350 bf of cherry that is now stacked in front of my bandsaw - which I need for the box


That's gonna be one heckuva big box! 350 board feet… is definitely bigger than a breadbox!

;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> WOW :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> I think it s one of my best boxes, but it could just be "smoke and mirrors". ;-)
> 
> - jeffswildwood


nice pun Jeff ….i also was busy today with first coat of finish :<))


----------



## MikeWoodWork

Wish I would have found this site earlier. This would be fun!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

we will have another one Mike Welcome 2 LJ's :<))


----------



## Nick424

Here is a "small " teaser of some of my wood.


----------



## EarlS

Here's a teaser…... you can never have too many clamps.










I also managed to get through a fairly significant re-design that I've been worrying about without too much problem, a little tear out from the router but I think I can work it out.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nick that wood is amazing! Earl, Hard to believe there is a box inside all those clamps!


----------



## doubleG469

so life just threw me that Murphy I was talking about. My 3 year old German Shepherd died unexpectedly yesterday. Going to be off my game for a moment to process what just happened.

I will get a box done and out but damn this month has sucked.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, sorry to hear that about your dog. I know that's rough.


----------



## Ocelot

What I meant was… I need the bandsaw. I don't need the 11 foot long 23 inch wide 1.5 inch thick cherry boards… for the box. I need them, I suppose, for something else. :-D

-Paul



> the other 350 bf of cherry that is now stacked in front of my bandsaw - which I need for the box
> 
> That's gonna be one heckuva big box! 350 board feet… is definitely bigger than a breadbox!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## jeffswildwood

> 11 foot long 23 inch wide 1.5 inch thick cherry boards…
> 
> -Paul
> 
> - Ocelot


That is an awesome haul of cherry! There's some really nice stuff in your future!


----------



## EarlS

Gary - Condolences on losing your dog. I know how much our furry friends mean to our family.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Gary i am so sorry to hear of the loss of your very best friend …i know and i feel your pain :<((


----------



## builtinbkyn

> so life just threw me that Murphy I was talking about. My 3 year old German Shepherd died unexpectedly yesterday. Going to be off my game for a moment to process what just happened.
> 
> I will get a box done and out but damn this month has sucked.
> 
> - doubleG469


Wow, really sorry to hear about your loss Gary. Man I don't know what I'd do. Definitely feel your pain buddy.


----------



## duckmilk

Very sorry to hear that Gary. Only 3 years old, any idea why?


----------



## poospleasures

Sorry for your loss. I feel for your pain. Love those animals.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry, Gary.


----------



## doubleG469

Thanks guys, it was very hard being he was so young. Duck - no clue autopsy showed nothing, nothing at all. which makes it even harder.

So I did pour some grief into the garage yesterday vs sitting on the couch like a lump. Decided to go in a totally different direction and got most of my glue up done last night. I hope it comes out as well as I have imagined it.

We shall see.


----------



## hairy

Sorry for your loss. Those little critters become a big part of our lives.


----------



## Ocelot

> 11 foot long 23 inch wide 1.5 inch thick cherry boards…
> 
> - Ocelot
> 
> That is an awesome haul of cherry! There s some really nice stuff in your future!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Well it's fairly knotty and badly checked, but there's some potential there.
Now back to boxes!


----------



## RRBOU

Sorry for your loss. I have 5 my self all about the same age so it will be a tough couple of years when the time comes Lost one a couple of years ago, the wife took it real hard. She treats them like children. Mine range from a 60# golden doodle to a 6# ********************szue.




































This is the way they spend most of their time. No photo of the golden doodle as the wife took him into Richmond with her today.


----------



## RRBOU

I wonder if the MY pillow guy would pay for the photo of midget on the pillow?


----------



## CharlieKilian

Gary, this has been a tough month for me for a similar reason. We had to put down our 1 year old cat, Wash (think Washburn). All pets are special, but some have an extra special something on top of the usual amount of special-he was one of those. The love affair he and my wife had was…well, now it's heartbreaking. I could go into detail about what was wrong with him, but it's not really the point. If we'd been selfish and kept him around, he'd have suffered. This way, he didn't. But man, it's been a hard month.

So I feel for you. I've been there myself, recently, and I'm kind of still there, a bit.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

sorry to hear that Charlie …..i know just how hard it is :<((


----------



## Ocelot

We also had a 5-year-old cat die last Tuesday. Hard on the kids, and even a little on me. One morning I noticed he was not doing well, the next morning he died. I would have taken him to the vet, but a lot of things going on and just assumed he would probably be ok.

I did not make a *box* to bury him in.

Now … back to boxes. (apologies for the diversions).


----------



## jeffswildwood

We had a cat, Kelly, for 16 years. When she lost weight we took her to the vets and they said she had kitty cancer and nothing they could do. With a dose of steroids she lasted about a month. Found her in her favorite cardboard box that morning. I had some plywood and *did* make a box for her.


----------



## doubleG469

Thanks everyone I know how difficult it is and I appreciate your well wishes.
Here's my boy - Koda


















I thought about making an urn but decided that's just too hard right now. So back to boxes!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job getting back to the shop, Gary. And Charlie. And Paul. Sorry for all your losses.

Got a little time in the shop this morning. I think I'll be done with the last of the glue-ups by this weekend and will be able to start cutting things apart again. I really should've gotten started on this earlier, or picked a less ambitious plan.


----------



## HokieKen

Man you dudes are depressing! Haven't checked the thread for a couple days and everyone's pets are dying… Seriously, sorry to all who lost one.

But if you lot don't get some teasers posted to wet my appetite, we're gonna have a problem. I'll send Duck after y'all…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> But if you lot don t get some teasers posted to wet my appetite, we re gonna have a problem. I ll send Duck after y all…
> 
> - HokieKen


Look up, I did post a teaser. ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

AND ME ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :<))


----------



## EarlS

Ken - I've posted a couple teasers too.

I'll have to take a look at things tonight and see if I can conjure up a little something to pique your interest beyond clamps. I'm taking another vacation day tomorrow to work on things since I keep experiencing design change opportunities. My original plan was to be working on the finish next week so I had better get a lot done on the build tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Monday, mine should be in the mail.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Monday is what I'm going for also or maybe Tuesday but no later then Friday LOL :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Monday is what I m going for also or maybe Tuesday but no later then Friday LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yea, that was my thoughts. ;-))


----------



## hairy

> But if you lot don t get some teasers posted to wet my appetite, we re gonna have a problem. I ll send Duck after y all…
> - HokieKen


That got my attention.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pretty sure Duck'd freeze his… bill off up here in the Great White North, Kenny. We've got possible record cold coming this weekend.

But I've got this for ya…










So there!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hey isn't that OB's orange juice LOL ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :<))


----------



## duckmilk

Glad to see Kenny's threat got some more pictures posted LOL!

Duck's home with a cold and mild fever today, so nope, I don't wanna go anyplace cold for now ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Heckuva thing to get that confused with your morning Tang, but I bet it'd make you feel like an astronaut for a while, Tony!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Another teaser?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Another teaser?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave is that a teaser or just a picture of your clamps!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Can't it be both, Jeff?

I had to take a break for the night because I ran out of places to put clamps!


----------



## duckmilk

Ran out of places to put clamps on your box???
Sounds like clamp overkill to me


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Duck. It's sure something overkill.


----------



## Walrec

Hello friends, i joined about a yr or so ago and i think i only asked one question and haven't had time to come back and enjoy this site,,,, that's about to change. i started reading this thread and got excited until i seen I'm a couple months late to get in on the fun. i gather this is an annual tradition.?. is any member allowed to participate (in future swaps, that is) or is it only for certain members? i think i would thoroughly enjoy doing this. any info would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## DavePolaschek

There are four or so swaps per year, Walrec. Anyone can join in, and as this swap wraps up in mid-April, we'll start talking about who's going to run the next one, what it will be swapping, and when it will run. They generally run a couple months long, but there's no set duration. Keep an eye on this thread when we hit reveal-time (beginning April 15th and May 1st) and you'll see the thread announcement for the next swap. We'll also be discussing the theme of the next swap, so if you're interested, chime in then.

Welcome to Lumberjocks!


----------



## EarlS

Here's a couple teasers…...


















Oh wait, just not of what I'm building for the box swap…..That is the Greene and Greene table at the Chicago Art Institute. The second picture is a Harvey Ellis chair in the same gallery. A couple years back we had the opportunity to see the exhibits. I almost got thrown out for asking the guard if she could open the drawers on one of the Stickley hutches so I could see the hidden joinery.

April Fools a day or so early…....


----------



## adot45

Boy, that is beautiful stuff. My favorite style period.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Built the final jig I'm going to need this morning while an electrician sorted out some of the interesting wiring choices previous owners of my house had made. I think I'll cut the final pieces I'm going to glue onto my box this evening, and have a clamp forest growing out of it again tomorrow. I'm now perilously close to starting to cut things apart again after spending forever gluing things together. It'll feel weird, I suspect.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Built the final jig I'm going to need this morning while an electrician sorted out some of the interesting wiring choices previous owners of my house had made. I think I'll cut the final pieces I'm going to glue onto my box this evening, and have a clamp forest growing out of it again tomorrow. I'm now perilously close to starting to cut things apart again after spending forever gluing things together. It'll feel weird, I suspect.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Cutting things apart again? I can't follow how many times you did that. Sounds weird, but sounds interesting!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Little pieces make big pieces, Jeff. ;-)

Most of the cutting that remains is pretty standard stuff. Cut the top off the box, and put it back on with hinges. Trying to decide how much finishing I'm going to do before that. The inside of the box had four or five thin coats of shellac before I started gluing bits together. I should probably do at least that many on the outside before I saw it apart. Be easier than trying to finish the pieces apart.


----------



## EarlS

I'm at the point where I need to decide what to pre-finish before final assembly and overall finishing. It's always a balancing act between getting a nice finish in the corners and such and sealing something that needs to be raw wood for good glue adhesion.

Yesterday was fairly productive. The list of things that need to be figured out is finally dwindling and I didn't wake up at 2 AM last night thinking about the box.

I'm off to the shop for another fun filled day of details. I just finished listing the things I want to get done today. 
Hopefully, I can get a set of wooden hinges worked out and installed.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm going to lose 3-4 hours to shoveling the white stuff this morning. Ugh. Wet and heavy, but only 2" of it, which ends up being easier to shovel than to spend all morning unclogging the snowblower.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i spray my snowblower on the tractor with pam cooking spray :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Does it cook up extra tasty that way, Tony? ;-)

My snowblower's just a single stage, so wet heavy snow is its kryptonite.

I bought a bigger snowblower five years ago, but have it to my sweetie last year when her old one wouldn't start.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

not sure of cooking but does work very well for me :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wet heavy snow=shovel, dry bowing snow=leaf blower. ;-0


----------



## DavePolaschek

I forgot that today was a relatively light day of box construction anyhow. I'm waiting for glue to dry, and then have some planing and trimming to make sure everything fits right, and then what I think will be the last glue-up happens this evening. Then I think it's time to smooth the outside of the box (out come the card scrapers) and get the first three or four coats of shellac on before I cut the lid off. Then I have to find the hinges I bought last month that I know are somewhere on my bench…

Hope everyone else's build is going well. Two more weeks!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Forget about snow shoveling, I just finished pushing the lawn mower. Grass is cut, spring is officially here. ))

Edit: I have to add it kicked my a^^. ;-0


----------



## DavePolaschek

We appear to be hoarding winter up here in Minnesota now. Supposed to get more snow tomorrow and Tuesday.

But I'm putting shellac on wood now, and shellac dries at just about any temperature over about -100F so I think I'll be okay.

Happy Easter, guys.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I don't have a problem with you hoarding winter. It looks like some might be escaping to IA later this week. That could be bad if you let much of it go as my snow blower is broken and I haven't gotten around to fixing it since I'm working on the box.

I'm hoping to start some of the pre-finishing tomorrow. I'm in a bit of a panic as my hinge idea was unworkable. I've ordered a hinge set that should work, otherwise I'll be improvising some more. I did manage to get some work done between church and family coming over for brunch. If things quiet down soon enough I might even be able to sneak out to the shop for a bit tonight. My daughters are starting to call me the "absent parent". My response is that they can come out to the shop and help like they did when they were little.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I took a side route this week end and finished five bird feeders. My box did pose for it's photo shoot today.


----------



## DavePolaschek

My box is getting a sunshine bath at the moment. I'm going to experiment with one of my test pieces and figure out exactly where I should cut the lid off. The place that will be strongest will not be the prettiest, and vice-versa. I don't *think* it'll matter, and I should go for prettiest, but I'll experiment tomorrow and Tuesday in between shoveling snow.

If things go wrong now, plan B is going to be one heck of a scramble. I'm a little nervous. Not in a panic like Earl, but I definitely need to cut to a line when next I pick up the saw.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

With all this winter talk I thought I'd brag a bit.
75 Degrees and Sunny for the past month or so here in the Tampa area.

I've got a little woodworking tip for you guys that just saved my butt.
When I start into a project I save some sawdust from each of the types of wood that I'm using, just in case I need a filler. 
The holes I drilled for one of the hinges ended up slightly off. The only way to correct the problem was to fill them and drill new ones. I stuffed them with sawdust and added a drop of CA glue and now I'm back on track.









Get a cheap plastic divider for multiple wood types. Here I've got Walnut, Cherry, Maple, and Padauk
Hope it helps.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> With all this winter talk I thought I d brag a bit.
> 75 Degrees and Sunny for the past month or so here in the Tampa area.
> 
> I ve got a little woodworking tip for you guys that just saved my butt.
> When I start into a project I save some sawdust from each of the types of wood that I m using, just in case I need a filler.
> The holes I drilled for one of the hinges ended up slightly off. The only way to correct the problem was to fill them and drill new ones. I stuffed them with sawdust and added a drop of CA glue and now I m back on track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a cheap plastic divider for multiple wood types. Here I ve got Walnut, Cherry, Maple, and Padauk
> Hope it helps.
> 
> - Timmy2Hands


Good tip Tim. I do the same just not as organized. I will now!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got some plastic jars that are about the same size as the formerly ubiquitous baby-food-jars (didn't everyone's dad have a shop full of baby food jars?) that hold sawdust. Elm, oak, ash, cherry, walnut… I also toss cut-offs into them that I might be able to make an emergency dowel out of. Don't need a lot, but more than once I've made a quick dowel to fill a wayward hole. My doweling plate goes down to 3/16", and for smaller patches, wooden toothpicks are generally 2mm birch. Call it 3/32" and you're not too far off.


----------



## davesimian

A fairly productive weekend. Completely assembled. Should be able to ship in time to have a couple of days to do my taxes. A person must have their priorities.


----------



## IantheTinker

I have shipped my box off to its recipient, now I just sit back and wait for mine to arrive. While I wait I will be working on another "L" shaped corner shelf, much like the one in my current projects page. Hopefully I get this one right and don't have to turn it into something else in order to hide the mistakes, lol.

Best wishes to those who are still working on their boxes, may they turn out well!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got Ian marked as shipped.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I didn't make shipping today. It's ready, just didn't make it to the post office. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

my box is ready in the box to ship BUT i need bonus items and didn't make it to the store yet I'm shooting now for Wednesday :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> my box is ready in the box to ship BUT i need bonus items and didn t make it to the store yet I m shooting now for Wednesday :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I guess I'll have to let the box be my item only this time. I was just unable to get a nice bonus due to other projects going on. I hope my recipient isn't too upset.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ok. Got Jeff and Tony marked as "not quite shipped" which is designated by a space.

I'm pretty sure I won't be including bonus items either, but we'll see. Today was a very Monday Monday at work, so I didn't even pick up tools when I got home. Better to just take an evening off and not make the day any worse by making a mistake I could've avoided.


----------



## EarlS

Things actually went better than expected last night. I did wind up throwing a bunch of stuff in the scrap bin after I realized it wasn't going to work. I'm not sure how it happened, but my scrap pile is bigger now than when I started the box. Now I know exactly what I need to do tonight to finish the building phase except for the hinge.

On the positive side, I did manage to get the first coat of shellac on a major part of the box. The first coat of finish is always a big deal since it means the project is almost finished. It is also the first time I can see how vibrant the wood really looks rather than the drab, dusty appearance during building.

I also confirmed that the hinge is in the mail and should be here mid-week. Thank goodness Rockler has short shipping times to IA. Hopefully it will work….


----------



## Timmy2Hands

I've finally gotten to the point that I can start applying finish to the box.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sawed the top off my box this morning before work. Woohoo! Feels nice to have that done-that was 25 minutes of the most stressful sawing I've ever done. Four wedges, two hand-screws, vise and saw. Need to cut hinge mortises next, but that should be pretty straightforward.


----------



## PoohBaah

Dave I agree with you that cutting the box top off is the most terrifying part. I also accomplished that last night to only find that I had no full sheets of sandpaper to flatten where the lid meets the box. So I will work on that tonight and hopefully be ready to attach the hinges then on to finishing. My plan is to have the first two coats on by the weekend and mail by mid next week. So in al reality I will mail on 4/16. oh well.


----------



## EarlS

I am really curious to see the details of the box builds when folks post them on the Projects page. Hopefully you all are keeping notes and taking pictures of the various stages. I haven't seen many hand tool blogs with all of the details on building a box. I'm trying to envision what some of the steps actually look like that you are mentioning.


----------



## doubleG469

So, back to square one. Having to start completely over and go get new wood. This has been the most frustrating build I have ever done. If this one doesn't work, someone is going to be getting a box of wood and my apologies.

New edit and re-designs. This should have been a very simple project but for the life of me (i think i have just been over thinking the whole thing) I keep screwing something up that implodes the whole thing.

I hope everyone likes builder grade pine! ;-)


----------



## Timmy2Hands

> I haven t seen many hand tool blogs with all of the details on building a box. I m trying to envision what some of the steps actually look like that you are mentioning.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, Here is a link to a hand tool only box build I did a couple of years ago.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/254514


----------



## jeffswildwood

I did it! Mine is in the mail and on the way to it's new owner.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've marked you down, Jeff.

Neil, yeah. Pretty scary, but I'm feeling good about the rest of the build.

Sorry for the troubles, Gary. Hang in there!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So, back to square one. Having to start completely over and go get new wood. This has been the most frustrating build I have ever done. If this one doesn t work, someone is going to be getting a box of wood and my apologies.
> 
> - doubleG469


Gary, you'll pull it out. You lnow we all work better under pressure. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So, back to square one. Having to start completely over and go get new wood. This has been the most frustrating build I have ever done. If this one doesn t work, someone is going to be getting a box of wood and my apologies.
> 
> - doubleG469


Gary, you'll pull it out. You know we all work better under pressure. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I put on the hinge and latch this evening, so apparently I'm done french polishing the sides. I think between stress at work and worrying about getting the box finished, I just decided to git 'er done. Still need to finish up the inside, but I might ship this week.


----------



## EarlS

Tim - nice post of your hand built box project. The only hand tool guy on TV that I've seen is Roy Underhill on the Woodwright. While he demonstrates a lot of tools and techniques I've never actually seen him make a project or use hardwoods.

I'm curious how long it takes to make a box vs. using power tools.

Gary - We've all been there when a project just won't come together. I see the swap as a chance to try different techniques and designs. Not all of them work out.

As Crash Davis said in Bull Durham "Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, sometimes it rains.' Think about that for a while."


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Gary I'm very sure due to your situation ….no guy would hold it against you for a box of wood and an apology ….try not to stress out to badly


----------



## Timmy2Hands

> Tim -
> I m curious how long it takes to make a box vs. using power tools.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, 
It's a little difficult to answer this due to the complexity of each project, but I'll give it a shot.
Note - I'm retired, so shop time varies for me based on if I want to spend more or less time woodworking.

The box I demonstrated in the earlier post is probably about average and encompassed about seven nights in the shop and about two to three hours per night. Let's say 16 to 18 hours total.
By the way, I'm not sure if you checked the link in that post that shows the entire step by step build I posted on SimpleCove.com. So here it is if you're curious. https://www.simplecove.com/guild/raised-panel-box-hand-tool-only-build/

On the other hand, this little tiny box, was done in less that two days or 4 to 6 hours; not including the finishing process.

If I have to start with rough lumber and straighten and thickness all the parts by hand it takes a lot longer because it's more labor intensive, so I try to buy lumber as close to final dimension as possible. luckily I have a couple of nearby lumber suppliers that stock most domestic and some exotic hardwoods 3/4" sanded boards and that usually gets me really close to what I need to start out with.

The current box I'm doing for this build I had to start with 5/4" walnut boards and re-saw them by hand and finish plane them to 1/2".

For me, each project is different and I try and use new skills and techniques and learn new things from each one.
I'm very lucky that to me time is not the most important aspect.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

> Tim - The only hand tool guy on TV that I ve seen is Roy Underhill on the Woodwright.- EarlS


Roy Underhill gave me the bug when I was a kid, he's such an inspiration.
I was lucky enough to meet him a few years ago.









But I've gained all of my hand tool knowledge through YouTube.
Here are a few of my favorites.
Shannon Rodgers
Paul Sellers
Tom Fidgen
Rob Cosman
Bill Schenher
The English Woodworker
Christopher Schwarz
Chris Tribe
David Barron


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm pretty sure I'm not representative, Earl. I've been learning as I go on this one. I cut dovetails for the first time around the first of the year, so of course I decided to use dovetails in my box. And not standard dovetails, either. I found my own twist that I'm pretty happy with.

I also resawed all of the wood from 5/4 or 3/4 to 1/4 and 3/8 and hand-planed it to smooth. I did use a piece of Baltic birch plywood that I mostly left at its factory thickness. And I tried to smooth the wood using only edge tools. I'm not entirely happy with that, as I apparently had a rough spot on my card-scraper I didn't notice, but that's one of those things where it looks horrible to me, but friends that I've shown the box to don't even notice unless I point it out. And I used a little sandpaper for the edge where I sawed the box open.

All that said, I've got two months of weekends and a few evenings. It's more than 40 hours total, but there was a good chunk of that time either building jigs or tools, or staring at the wood and trying to figure out what the heck I was trying to do. I've got over 40 photos for the project page.

My file till which is a box too (and dovetailed) took me one weekend plus evenings during the week. Less than twenty hours total, and again, a fair portion of that was staring at the pieces and trying to figure out what the next step was.


----------



## EarlS

Tim - I'll have to check out your link tonight after I get done in the shop.

I'm feeling like a total hack. I have all of the power tools and toys, dovetail and M&T jigs and all and I haven't been able to turn around a project in less than a couple months. I'm guessing that I have well over 80 hours into the box swap, not counting all the time on SketchUp. Of course it doesn't help to work on something for a couple hours only to realize it won't work.

I'm definitely out of my comfort zone on this. Last night as I was pondering why this seems like it is more difficult, I realized building boxes is a lot different than building furniture. So I am definitely trying something different from my usual builds.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have to really applaud those of you making your box entirely using hand tools. That is skill way above where I stand. I used mostly power for mine. Many parts were adjusted using hand saws and planes but that was where the accuracy needed could not be trusted to use a power tool. Even with that, being retired I have about 80 hours on mine. The idea came from, well, I'll keep that a secret for now as it would reveal too much. I think it worked and I hope when my recipient gets it in the mail *tomorrow*, he is *impressed* and *happy*!

I have always enjoyed making boxes more then any project. That's why with all I need to get done I got in this swap. My philosophy is the box is the basis of all wood work. If I was a shop teacher, that would be my students first project, just for the learning curve.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have to really applaud those of you making your box entirely using hand tools. That is skill way above where I stand.


I'm not so sure about skill. But I have gotten significantly better at covering up my mistakes over the past year. Also finally understood the whole sequence of preparing stock with different hand planes. Cross-grain with an aggressive blade to get close, then diagonal with a jointer or jack to get closer, then with the grain with a smoother to get, well, smooth. Who knew?

I've also gotten a lot better at sawing to a line lately. While I was nervous about cutting the top off my box, I put on a piece of blue tape, figured out how to hold it with hand screws in my vise, and started sawing right next to the tape. There's a little wander, but a nice sharp oversize dovetail saw (the Bad Axe Bayonet) did the job, and I took my time, adjusted the work-holding as needed, and stuck ina wedge or two whenever the cut threatened to bind up on me.

Maybe that's skill, but for me, it's mostly taking the time to do things in the right order, double check that I have the work held securely, and most importantly, to call it a day when I start getting stupid or frustrated.


----------



## hairy

I know going into a project that it will not be perfect. I don't waste time stressing about that. I try to do my best, but things happen. Every project is a learning experience, from mistakes or success. Every project shows me another way to do it. You take the test, then you learn the lesson.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I'm sure about 1 thing cant wait to see all the GREAT BOXES that have been built for this swap ….im positive hairy you done a really nice job :<))


----------



## doubleG469

Ok number 3 is now glued, set it up last night and will see how the first stage is coming about.

Oh I will break this thing for sure, I always have grand plans but the reality hits and I bring it back to my skill level.

As my wife tells me all the time I am my worst critic. the first box I built would have been "acceptable" I just didn't want to send out just good enough though.

And I too applaud you guys that have done this with only hand tools. I wished I had the patience to do it but I'm an instant gratification kind of guy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> As my wife tells me all the time I am my worst critic. the first box I built would have been "acceptable" I just didn t want to send out just good enough though.
> - doubleG469


Gary, my wife tells me the same thing all the time. And they are correct! I think as wood workers we are ALL our own worst critics.


----------



## EarlS

My wife mostly asks "when did you get that tool"? My response is always "Oh, that?? I've had it forever".


----------



## doubleG469

> My wife mostly asks "when did you get that tool"? My response is always "Oh, that?? I ve had it forever".
> 
> - EarlS


I respond, "same time you got those shoes/purse"

So I did have time in between glue ups to knock out this Pecan bowl. 8" x 2.5" tall


----------



## PoohBaah

> I respond, "same time you got those shoes/purse"
> 
> - doubleG469


My wife and I have a "don't ask; don't tell" policy on tools, firearms and bourbon. And I leave her alone on purses, shoes and clothes.

It all works out in the end I feel.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Even though my box is in the mail, I just started number two. my SIL saw it and wants one for a wedding gift. So here we go again!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Dave P. Please mark me as shipped…...WOW did their prices go up …it was $38.00 LOL :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Dave P. Please mark me as shipped…...WOW did their prices go up …it was $38.00 LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Wow, three in the mail! I KNOW one is mine. Wait, I mailed one of them. I know that's not mine. I still think Vernon got my name again! ) Do I sound like Ken?


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're marked, Tony. You're the first complete one of the lot, both shipped and received. Way to show the rest of us slackers!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You're marked, Tony. You're the first complete one of the lot, both shipped and received. Way to show the rest of us slackers!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


But Dave, mine should be in any day! LOL, now I do sound like Ken!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Now I am worried, no time and no destination! Where is "next facility"!

April 3, 2018, 4:32 pm
Departed Post Office
NORTH TAZEWELL, VA 24630

April 3, 2018, 5:53 pm
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
CHARLESTON WV PROCESSING CENTER

*April 4, 2018
In Transit to Next Facility
The item is currently in transit to the next facility as of April 4, 2018. *


----------



## duckmilk

Probably somewhere in TX? Miss-addressed to my place? Apologies to the proper recipient.
I'll send you pictures;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> But Dave, mine should be in any day! LOL, now I do sound like Ken!


Jeff, I believe I gave Kenny your name. He's been pretty quiet this swap though, so I'm a little worried about him. Good thing Duck and AZ Dave can keep him in line.

The only thing I did on my box last night was to bring the contact cement for the felt feet into the house so it'd warm up. They're talking record cold for us here, and it was like molasses when I tipped the bottle to see how much was in it when I got home yesterday. Sounds like we've got more snow on tap for this weekend, so I'll be busting out the dog sled to get the box in the mail.

My sweetie got sick this week too, so I might be delivering emergency chicken soup to her this evening instead of putting the couple-three coats of shellac on the inside like I had planned.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, I believe I gave Kenny your name. He's been pretty quiet this swap though, so I'm a little worried about him. Good thing Duck and AZ Dave can keep him in line.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I knew it, Ken is the *super secret swapper!*


----------



## jeffswildwood

Update-package is out for delivery! I hope some one gets a nice surprise today and is happy with the box I built!


----------



## EarlS

I finally worked out a slick trick for getting the feet and apron holes drilled on the bottom of the box using nails and indexing the holes on the drill press.

The hinges arrived. They weren't quite what I was hoping for but they will work with a bit of rework on the lid. I'm going to have to ask Boxguy where he gets his modified piano hinges for overhund lids.

I'm down to getting everything assembled and final finishing. Then I need to get a box, some bubble wrap, and something soft to wrap the box in just in case the finish decides it isn't dry. I think mid week next week is looking very possible, with a light work load for the weekend.

Sounds like everyone is wrapping things up and on schedule.

I keep checking by the back door to see if there is a package. There have been some, from Rockler and such. This is kind of like Christmas or Birthday, waiting to see what comes.


----------



## Ocelot

> I have shipped my box off to its recipient, now I just sit back and wait for mine to arrive. While I wait I will be working on another "L" shaped corner shelf, much like the one in my current projects page. Hopefully I get this one right and don't have to turn it into something else in order to hide the mistakes, lol.
> 
> Best wishes to those who are still working on their boxes, may they turn out well!
> 
> - IantheTinker


.. AND HERE it is this morning, sitting on my computer - filled with little electronic thingies that I needed a place to put.

Thank you Ian, for the fine box! I was delighted to receive it.

Umm… Am I allowed to post pictures of it yet?

-Paul


----------



## doubleG469

got some sanding done last night and filled in some small gaps in my mitre that for the life of me didn't mate properly. Stopping by Rockler tonight to get some hinges (1st change from original design) and hope to get those on tonight.

Poll question here, what does everyone prefer - opposing wood lined box, Felt lined or Flocking?


----------



## Ocelot

Mine will be lined with the backside of the outside, if that makes sense.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Umm… Am I allowed to post pictures of it yet?


Please hold off on pictures until everyone has received their boxes.

Marked Paul as "received."


----------



## GR8HUNTER

was going to line mine with cedar ….BUT ….didn't have the room i needed :<((


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Poll question here, what does everyone prefer - opposing wood lined box, Felt lined or Flocking?


I don't have a strong opinion, but I'll probably be using felt, because I have some on hand.


----------



## Ocelot

That's what I thought (about the photos).


----------



## EarlS

Mine will be the back side of the wood that makes up the sides. If I have time I might add some cork to the bottom of the inside


----------



## jeffswildwood

How about a combination of both!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Out for delivery!


----------



## davesimian

Received box today and it sure is beautiful. Plan to ship mine mid next week.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Received box today and it sure is beautiful. Plan to ship mine mid next week.


I like putting those Rs next to names.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just found out my box has been delivered! Can't wait to hear if it arrived OK and if he likes it!


----------



## TomGrin

Jeff, Thanks for the beautiful box! I'm going to fill it before my wife gets home and claims it. Dave mark me as received.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, Thanks for the beautiful box! I m going to fill it before my wife gets home and claims it. Dave mark me as received.
> 
> - TomGrin


Tom, I'm glad it arrived in one piece and you like it. I really enjoyed making it and hope you find it unique! Good luck keeping the wife from claiming it! )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got it. Thanks for letting me know!

I'm about to break out the contact cement. If you don't hear from me for a while, I've glued myself to my bench or box or something.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We've been distinctly short on teasers the past few days.


----------



## duckmilk

Great, things are moving along! Strong work guys!



> Poll question here, what does everyone prefer - opposing wood lined box, Felt lined or Flocking?
> 
> I don't have a strong opinion, but I'll probably be using felt, because I have some on hand.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


If the inside is just as good looking as the outside, I would just finish it. If it is bland looking inside, use which ever you have on hand and are comfortable with. I've never tried flocking myself.


----------



## HokieKen

Just flock it. Flock the hell out of it. Flock it until it can't take any more.


----------



## doubleG469

I've never flocked anything so probably won't bust my cherry on this project. Puns intended. I may line it because i got ahead of myself in the glue up and realized after an hour of set up I didn't final sand the interior and now it's going to be a pain in the buttocks.

We will see. Maybe I can salvage some of the cedar I had from the first box and use that for a liner. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, sounds like you recovered from your set back and now you are kicking butt on this box! Rock on!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think I've got all the ships and receives marked correctly, but if you've shipped and don't have an S, or have received a box and don't have an R, let me know.

Hopefully this will be a busy weekend editing the list.

And sorry I didn't think to look at geography when assigning people. We did have one in-person delivery in spite of that. Good job on that, gents!


----------



## jeffswildwood

8 S's and 7 R's. One still out?


----------



## DavePolaschek

That or I missed an R along the way. It's been a crazy week.


----------



## adot45

Nope, all good with your book keeping, I have one in transit coming.


----------



## IantheTinker

> .. AND HERE it is this morning, sitting on my computer - filled with little electronic thingies that I needed a place to put.
> 
> Thank you Ian, for the fine box! I was delighted to receive it.
> 
> Umm… Am I allowed to post pictures of it yet?
> 
> -Paul
> 
> - Ocelot


Thank you, Paul, I am glad you like it and I hope you get some good use out of it. Best wishes!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> 8 S s and 7 R s. One still out?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


my S is due on Saturday to be delivered according to tracking number :<))


----------



## EarlS

I didn't get much done last night but somehow I managed to get a couple of scratches in the part that was waiting for the final finish coat. I did some cutting on the top and now I have to do a little more cutting to balance the front/back and sides, but only after I set the hinges so I know what I have to work with. Things looks rather odd at this point, part of the project is finished and part is still unfinished and in pieces….. I'm looking forward to finishing the build tomorrow and then finishing Sunday and Monday with shipping Tuesday, assuming everything is dry.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I put a couple scratches in the shellac last night while messing about with the inside. Good thing is, I'm pretty talented at fixing up booboos in shellac at this point (not that it's very hard). A few coats this weekend while I let the contact cement smell dissipate a little, and it should be ready for the USPS on Monday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## EarlS

I think I might be ready by Monday but I'm not going to rush things and mess up the finish or have it get sticky on me. I think Wednesday will give me a full 24 hours after all the finish is on and probably a coat of wax. Now I just have to find the local UPS store…...


----------



## Timmy2Hands

My box is officially DONE!!!
It's such a satisfying feeling starting with a SketchUp model and finishing up with a beautiful hand made creation.

Hopefully not giving too much away, but with all this talk about felt and flocking, I spent the past few hours in the shop making and installing padded suede leather liners to the sides and bottom of the inside of the box. I also finished everything up with a nice coat of Alfie Shine resin wax, and buffed it out with a shoe shine brush. So smooth, terrific luster, and it smells so much better than the Johnson's paste wax I used to use.

The only problem with finishing this project at 10pm on a Saturday is that I won't be able to get it into the Post Office till Monday morning.

I was building two of these boxes at the same time so I could keep one for myself. I got to a point with one that I knew it was all going to work and I started feeling the time crunch, so I focussed my energy on finishing it in time to get it out the door and I stopped documenting the build as well as I would have liked. 
The second box is well on it's way to completion and I'll spend a bit more time taking pictures and telling the story of the build, but my actual write-up and project post may not be ready when the recipient displays the pictures. But this project will have a full write-up in the near future.


----------



## EarlS

It sounds like many of us started out working on more than one box and then wound up focusing on one of them to get the project finished. I have another box partially finished and a third box cut but not assembled. My wife wants one for a silverware chest for the nice silver and the other one will be used to store all of the Leigh M&T templates, bits, manual, etc.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I started my box as a single project. I wish I had took build pics along the way to show. Oh well, know better next time. After my SIL stopped by and saw it prior to mailing, she called and asked if I could do another one to use as a wedding present. I've already began work on it. Going much quicker and smoother then the first. As for insides, I used both. Felt and wood as liner. Made a great combination IMO.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm not officially done yet, but I'm getting close. I spent the past hour and a half putting three more thin coats of shellac on the outside of the box, fixing up a loose screw in the hinge, adjusting things a little, putting a coat of soft wax on the inside, buffing it out, and generally getting close to the end of the finishing. After some time for everything to dry a little, and me to warm up, I'll put a few more coats on the outside, maybe including one or two of violin varnish, and then it'll be time for the hard wax. If all goes as planned today, tomorrow will be a day for cleaning up the shop and letting the box rest before its trip to its new owner. And maybe reading up on copal oil varnishes, which feel like a good experiment to tackle next.

Feels good to be in the home stretch.

Edited to add: 59 pictures taken during the build. I'll need at least three more once I'm done finishing.


----------



## EarlS

"copal oil varnishes"..... I'm going to have to look that one up


----------



## DavePolaschek

> "copal oil varnishes"..... I m going to have to look that one up


Here you go: https://openlibrary.org/works/OL1465732W/The_manufacture_of_varnishes_and_kindred_industries


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> And maybe reading up on copal oil varnishes, which feel like a good experiment to tackle next.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


are you planning on painting you next project Dave ? :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nah, Tony. Looks to me like they would be useful over shellac too. Basically like the violin varnish I'm using today. And harder than shellac or maybe sandelac varnishes (like violin varnish).

There's a lot of older finishes that sound good, but I'm sure there's some reason they're not used. Might have to try and use them to figure out why people don't use them any more.


----------



## mikeacg

> my S is due on Saturday to be delivered according to tracking number :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


The eagle has landed… And I have to say that Tony outdid himself! I was wondering if Dave gave him some foreign country when he said how much it cost to mail. Imagine my surprise this morning when my mail lady walked my mail all the way to the door instead of stopping by the mailbox. Incredible job - on everything Tony!! I can't wait to show pictures of what I got…

My swap project will be mailing on Monday. The box is done but I was still looking for special regional stuff. I was going to just fill the empty spaces with snow but was afraid it might melt and ruin the finish…


----------



## mikeacg

> #716 posted 04-06-2018 10:37 PM
> 
> The only problem with finishing this project at 10pm on a Saturday is that I won t be able to get it into the Post Office till Monday morning.
> 
> - Timmy2Hands


Ummm…. Tim? I think you actually finished it on Friday at 10 pm… or I missed church this morning!

Your box sounds like another work-of-art! Kinda feel sorry for the guy who drew your name…

I look forward to your write-up and postings of all the boxes created by everyone!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Put an R after Mike's name.

I've got one more coat of varnish to put on yet today, and then it'll have to sit until tomorrow before I can buff that and put on the wax. I've been trying to think if there's any bonus I could toss in that would be appreciated, and have a couple ideas, but nothing I want to dive in and start building today. Might just have to take a nap this afternoon instead of heading to the shop.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

You're right Mike,
One of the problems with being retired is the days can run together a bit. It probably didn't help that I was hovering over a workbench with a face full of contact cement for couple of hours and a bourbon off to the side.


----------



## poospleasures

Three cheers for the bourbon setting on the side. Asked my wife to fix me a bourbon and water but just hold the water I would drink that later.


----------



## EarlS

Mike - I noticed Tim's confusion on what day it was too but figured I'd give him a pass since he was working so hard. Usually I have the same problem on Thursday, thinking it is Friday only to have reality come crashing down on me at some point right after I get to work.

I have just the opposite problem that Dave has, I went out to the shop this morning and it was 80 deg in there and the electric heater was blasting out hot air. The thermostat has been acting up but I haven't gotten around to fix it yet, hoping the winter weather would finish and I could get to it in a month or so. For now I have to trip the breaker if I want it to shut off. Probably not good for the heating coil but I do need some heat to get the Arm-R-Seal to dry. Good news is that I only have a coat or two of finish and some Behlen's Deluxing Compound to apply and everything will be done. The box and bubble wrap are waiting and the label is printed and ready to go.


----------



## mikeacg

Earl,

I was afraid Tim was right and I was wrong! I'm no longer working a Mon-Fri job but have to keep track of the days as I am taking care of my 92-year-old mother. She has a busier social calendar than I do…

I'll have all afternoon tomorrow to work on packing up my box! Nice to finally be done but now I have to get back to finishing up my taxes… Never enough hours!

Mike


----------



## PoohBaah

First coat of finish is going on today after work. Finish sanded everything yesterday afternoon and then realized I had no foam brushes. So quick stop at the local supply shop for some today and we will be on our way. I always had how the last week creeps up on you out of no where.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I ran out of foam brushes on one of the previous swaps, Neil. Decided I was done with not having one handy when I needed, so I bought a few 25-packs of them, and threw them all in a storage container (my pop would've called it a bucket). Got about ten left in one of the bags to refill the container when it runs low, and that bag has a note written on it with a sharpie telling future me to "Order more foam brushes, dummy!"

Ordering them a bunch at a crack, they're less than a quarter each, as opposed to almost a buck when I stop at the hardware store at the last minute, so I'm not a hoarder, I'm being a smart shopper!


----------



## PoohBaah

Yea Dave I normally have a surplus of them laying around but apparently I need a "Order more foam brushes, dummy!" sign.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who goes through a bunch of those brushes. If I visit my Son I pick them up at Michaels art supply store. Cheap and great brushes. At home I get them at the hardware store, about .24 each. I even save the sticks to use as dowel rods on many projects.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Seems "future me" forgets more and more as he gets older, so I've started treating him like an idiot and leaving him notes. Mostly it works, so far.

Your mileage, as they say, may vary.


----------



## hairy

> Seems "future me" forgets more and more as he gets older, so I've started treating him like an idiot and leaving him notes. Mostly it works, so far.
> 
> Your mileage, as they say, may vary.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Wait til you start taking pictures of where you park your car.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Wait til you start taking pictures of where you park your car.


Been doing that since I got my first iPhone. My sweetie asked me, "Why do you have so many pictures of parking ramps?" "So I know where I parked my car, hon. And then I forgot to delete them."


----------



## EarlS

I just put in an order to replenish all of the commodity items that are running low. I use the Mirka Abranet 5" discs. Amazon had 50 for $38 or Rockler and Peachtree had 10 for $19.99. I also bulk order the cheapo glue brushes, rolls of psa sandpaper, foam brushes, tack cloth, and good screws.

A couple of saw blades, several router bits, and the dado stack blades need to be sent to the sharpener and I need to sharpen my chisels. The filter on the air cleaner is full and needs to be replaced

I'm even running low on Arm-R-Seal and I'm totally out of cherry and maple in the wood pile. I guess the next project will be made out of walnut or QSWO.

It is amazing how everything seems to run out at the same time. It is spring so this might be the time to do a complete spring cleaning of the shop, from top to bottom. I'd better get going before the weather turns nice or yard work will take priority over shop work. I'll write myself a reminder in a bit…..

At least my taxes are done!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Are you going to get any snow out of today's system, Earl? Here in Minneapolis, it's just missing us to the south, but I'm not sure how far south the snow is going to hit. Yard work might be "shoveling again," depending where the snow falls.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - The local weather folks are calling for "accumulating snow" of 1-3" but it should all melt off Monday and Tuesday.

We ordered some spring flowers that are supposed to arrive this week. Looks like I will have a flower garden in the shop to admire while I embark on my spring cleaning.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ahh. We're getting snizzle here. Might accumulate, but might not. Looks like most of the snow is between us, falling on Ian.

Put the box in a box. Thought about adding a box in a box inside the box as a bonus box, but that's been done. And my math was bad, so it didn't quite fit in a large flat rate, so I decided against filling it with lumber, since I'll be paying by the pound. Sorry, Mr. Recipient. I'm a blockhead. Or boxhead.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I will have to post a teaser picture of the cardboard box I'm shipping out Tuesday then we can talk bad math….

So far no snow here. I even managed to sneak in a 2 hour bike ride in honor of Paris-Roubaix, which was today. I don't know who won the race though because it wasn't broadcast on any of the dozens of ESPN and sports stations on the idiot box.


----------



## doubleG469

So progress and setbacks had me gluing on some more trim pieces. In the meantime I finished working on my 2nd box that was going to be my first box after the Cedar box I didn't care for. So the wife started a new job and has switched from coffee to tea so I thought this would be a good point to get some brownie points and made the 2nd box a tea box for her to take to the office.

Measures 4.5 t x 6.25 w, segmented rings of Maple and Walnut with I think Pecan top and bottom.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So progress and setbacks had me gluing on some more trim pieces. In the meantime I finished working on my 2nd box that was going to be my first box after the Cedar box I didn t care for. So the wife started a new job and has switched from coffee to tea so I thought this would be a good point to get some brownie points and made the 2nd box a tea box for her to take to the office.
> 
> Measures 4.5 t x 6.25 w, segmented rings of Maple and Walnut with I think Pecan top and bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - doubleG469


Very nice Gary! I like it a lot!


----------



## doubleG469

Thanks Jeff


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's a pretty one, Gary.

I get to put an S after my name as of a few minutes ago. Yay!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Gary you did a fantastic job on this fine piece …. GREAT JOB :<))

Dave P. Welcome to the P S R Club was lonely here all by myself :<))

looks to me like we will have a lot of shippers this week WOOO HOOOO

CANT WAIT FOR PICS :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, we are kinda getting down to the wire. Deadline is a week from tommorow.

Kinda proud of myself. I even remembered to take pictures of my swap project before boxing it up this time!


----------



## Timmy2Hands

Dave, 
Mark me down as shipped please.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got it, Tim.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Dave,
> Mark me down as shipped please.
> 
> - Timmy2Hands


NICE Tim



> Well, we are kinda getting down to the wire. Deadline is a week from tommorow.
> 
> Kinda proud of myself. I even remembered to take pictures of my swap project before boxing it up this time!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I am glad some1 remembered i forgot LOL :<))


----------



## EarlS

Gary - what did you use to finish the inside of the tea box? Is your tea box for loose tea? My youngest daughter is a tea fanatic but she frets about the loose tea picking up taste/odor from the container. I've been mulling over how to make her something for her tea.

Dave - I realized I haven't taken any pictures of my box yet. Fortunately it isn't wrapped up yet but I would have shipped it off and never thought about it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, for food stuffs, I use epoxy for an inside finish if I want to be 100% safe. There's a MAX CLEAR GRADE I've used that's rated as food-safe once it's cured that I've used on a butter dish and salt & pepper shakers and such.

Glad I helped remind you to take pictures, too. It's easy to forget.


----------



## doubleG469

Earl, No it's for tea bags. I don't know what I'd use for loose tea or coffee grounds??? Food for thought though. Maybe an Epoxy or the Cutting Board finishes…


----------



## adot45

> Earl, No it s for tea bags. I don t know what I d use for loose tea or coffee grounds??? Food for thought though. Maybe an Epoxy or the Cutting Board finishes…
> 
> - doubleG469


Maybe an insert Of ceramic or glass?


----------



## EarlS

Gary you threw me off with pictures on this forum and then I saw it in Projects and was confused as to where my comment went… whew I thought I was losing my memory.

Dave - Mark me down with a BIG S. I just got back from the USPS. Here's my last box teaser. I did remember to take some pictures before I boxed it up. Here's hoping it makes the journey safely.


----------



## hairy

> Earl, for food stuffs, I use epoxy for an inside finish if I want to be 100% safe. There's a MAX CLEAR GRADE I've used that's rated as food-safe once it's cured that I've used on a butter dish and salt & pepper shakers and such.
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks for the link!

I have ideas for cookie jars floating around in my head. I was thinking of something to line the inside. This should do the trick, but I see a big mess waiting to happen. I have to ponder this for a while…


----------



## PoohBaah

It's awesome seeing everyone getting their box shipped. I am 2 coats of finish in with one to go and then wax. I plan on shipping Friday/Saturday.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> It's awesome seeing everyone getting their box shipped. I am 2 coats of finish in with one to go and then wax. I plan on shipping Friday/Saturday.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Pooh your pole barn isn't done. Your box isn't done. It's a wonder your avatar pic is right side up  Come on! I want to see the reveals! lol

Man you guys had four months to make a box? Gees!


----------



## PoohBaah

Yea it's been a very hectic spring mostly bc we have doubled our herd size and there are 300 of these little guys coming into the world.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, you got your S.

Hairy, you're welcome. The Max Clear is runny. To do the sides of the bitter dish I had to keep moving things around. For the salt and pepper shakers, I just filled them and then drilled out the epoxy after it started setting. Yes, there was a bit of a mess. ;-)

Pooh, you're a busy guy, not like that slacker, Bill. I don't think he's done anything since leaving Brooklyn.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Man you guys had four months to make a box? Gees!
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Yea, but I bet these are not just your "run of the mill" boxes!

Dave, if we all have P-S-R by our name, does reveal come early? ;-))

Ken used a food safe epoxy on my beer mug from the beer swap, maybe he could chime in with some advice. I still use it regularly and it works great. I've had no ill effects from it anyways, other then I seem to get a bit tipsy. :-0


----------



## jeffswildwood

I see Vernon has shipped also. Let's see if my theory is true.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, if we all have P-S-R by our name, does reveal come early? ;-))


Yeah, Jeff. We reveal once everyone has received their box. Or May 1 at the latest.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I see Vernon has shipped also. Let's see if my theory is true.


Is that your theory that you're getting a box from AZDave as well as from Kenny, Jeff? ;-)

Thing is, I've got a piece of paper somewhere that has all the who got who, but I don't even remember. Well, except for Kenny. He got Duck for sure!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That reminds me, put an S by my name Dave! Still waiting for an R.


----------



## EarlS

Bill - I can't seem to find your name on the swap list. Did I miss it??? ;D

I have to say that the build was one of the more time intensive projects I've done in a while with plenty of stress worrying about every detail. It's harder than it looks, at least for me. Can't wait to see what everyone did.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I see Vernon has shipped also. Let s see if my theory is true.
> 
> Is that your theory that you're getting a box from AZDave as well as from Kenny, Jeff? ;-)
> 
> Thing is, I've got a piece of paper somewhere that has all the who got who, but I don't even remember. Well, except for Kenny. He got Duck for sure!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Soooooo, does that mean I have one coming from Vernon, AZDave AND Ken? In addition Ken is shipping to me AND Duck? How will Bill fit in this! ) Unless that is who is shipping to AZDave, who has shipped but not received. And I thought MY swap was confusing. LOL


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's right, Jeff. Bill is shipping to AZDave. But don't tell. It's supposed to be a surprise!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Yea it's been a very hectic spring mostly bc we have doubled our herd size and there are 300 of these little guys coming into the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoohBaah


Oh wow! Very cool Pooh! Just don't let them poop in my folks yard lol *that was a joke based on another thread 



> Bill - I can t seem to find your name on the swap list. Did I miss it??? ;D
> 
> I have to say that the build was one of the more time intensive projects I ve done in a while with plenty of stress worrying about every detail. It s harder than it looks, at least for me. Can t wait to see what everyone did.
> 
> - EarlS


Well I was kind of busy making a very big box over that same time frame. You can read my blog 

Just joking of course guys. I know everyone has real life stuff to contend with aside from making a box. I actually would liked to have participated, but real life stuff prevented that. But I'm ready for the next swap now that my big box is done 

I too am looking forward to the reveals. Had fun in the last few swaps, but this time it wasn't possible for me to commit and then disappoint. Now let's see the goods!


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

I know I promised I would ship my box today but I ran into an issue with a shirt order and ended up missing the post office. I will ship tomorrow for sure! I added a couple of little surprises to make up for being so late…

Mike


----------



## EarlS

Bill - After looking at your blog and projects I suppose we can give you a pass but just this one time…

Jeff - did you put your name in multiple times in order to get boxes from everyone? I'm so jealous I didn't think of doing that. BTW - do you have a spreadsheet or something to keep track of all of the boxes coming your way??? Do you think Dave would mind if I added my name a couple more times?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, after running the last swap I knew that Dave would be busy and never notice. It's a little late to do this now but you have to access the the *"double secret"* swapper section. Dave gets confused, sends out my addresses to prior swappers who also get confused and think "maybe I did sign up", they think they are behind, build a box and there you go. Sneaky huh.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Dave, if we all have P-S-R by our name, does reveal come early? ;-))
> 
> Yeah, Jeff. We reveal once everyone has received their box. Or May 1 at the latest.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


still only me and Dave ? ? ? :<))



> Yea it's been a very hectic spring mostly bc we have doubled our herd size and there are 300 of these little guys coming into the world.
> 
> - PoohBaah


WOW 300 ? ? ? :<))



> Yea it's been a very hectic spring mostly bc we have doubled our herd size and there are 300 of these little guys coming into the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoohBaah
> 
> Oh wow! Very cool Pooh! Just don t let them poop in my folks yard lol *that was a joke based on another thread
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Bill you would deffintly know this poop :<))


----------



## mikeacg

OK Dave! I have mailed the package! Just got back from the Post Office and they said Thursday delivery…









Someone said they wanted more teaser pictures? How about this one?


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - brilliant, devious, but brilliant. I will definitely have to keep that in mind for the next swap that me, myself, and I participate in.

Mike - is that a CNC machine? How did you get it to fit in a medium sized box?

You know, looking at those angus (


> ) calves makes me think that maybe the "bonus" in Pooh's box might be some prime steak


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Had fun in the last few swaps, but this time it wasn t possible for me to *commit and then disappoint*. Now let s see the goods!
> 
> - builtinbkyn


That's always my goal in these swaps Bill ))



> ...Ken used a food safe epoxy on my beer mug from the beer swap, maybe he could chime in with some advice. I still use it regularly and it works great. I ve had no ill effects from it anyways, other then I seem to get a bit tipsy. :-0
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Here's what I used Jeff. It's FDA approved food-safe but not good for anything that will go in the dishwasher. It can't handle the high temps. Ditto for hot tea and coffee. Great for beer though, and really, isn't that all that matters?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gotcha, Mike. Now there's three of us in the PSR club. Woohoo!


----------



## TomGrin

Dave, marked me down as shipped. Looking forward to every ones pictures.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's four PSRs. Got it, Tom!


----------



## doubleG469

Shipping today! WooHoo! Edit: SHIPPED for Friday delivery.


----------



## PoohBaah

One last coat of finish tonight then wax tomorrow. I plan on making it to the post office Friday afternoon or Saturday morning.


----------



## mikeacg

Earl,

I had to take it apart to fit in the medium box. Not the CNC, the wood! I'm using sawdust for packing material!!!

Mike


----------



## EarlS

Mike - I guess you could just take a little out of the middle and see if it would fit. Sawdust as packing material is a brilliant idea. You can use it as mulch after you dig the box out of it. Of course the recipient might wonder if termites got in there and ate part of the box during shipping.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got Gary marked as "shipped." Knew you could do it, bud!

Should have a couple Rs to add tomorrow, I think. Getting down to the end.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just five more need an S. Were getting there! )


----------



## mikeacg

It is starting to get exciting! My first swap - I dawdled but I did get done in time! But now I know what to expect! What's next?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well Mike, there's the big reveal once everyone has received their box. Get a few pictures of the one you've received ready for that. Then once your recipient has posted pictures, you can post your project writeup for the box you built. It's fun to see all the details of what people built. Then there will be some discussion of the next swap and who's going to run it. Someone will end up stepping up and will create a new thread for the new swap, and there we go.

Personally, I need to sit out the next swap. Things have gotten completely out of control in my shop and I need to build a plane till and a saw till to get the tools off my bench and out of my way. I've got a 3×8 foot bench, and I was working in a 1×2 foot area towards the end of the swap. Barely has room to turn my box around when I was finishing it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Mike if you mean for this swap, once all have shipped and received we have the reveal! When we post pictures here of what we received and from who. Then once our recipient has posted what we sent to him, we can post what we made as a project!

Also during this last days of the swap, we need someone to step up and start organizing the next swap. Seems I remember someone talking about a lathe swap a while back.

Dave I think we were typing at the same time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got a note that another box has been received.

Please remember that if you don't tell me you got your box, I won't know unless the sender is tracking it.


----------



## mikeacg

I was going to say that my lathe isn't set up yet but I forgot about my Sidewinder. Bring it on!

I'll have plenty of pictures of the box I received! It was amazing…


----------



## IantheTinker

Dave, you may mark me as received! Tim made a beautiful box for me, thank you Tim!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got it Ian. Welcome to the PSR club!


----------



## doubleG469

I am down for a Lathe swap, I have another challenge going on for a Facebook turning group I am in. But that's an easy 2×4 challenge.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

Ian, you are very welcome. I'm glad you like it.

I have recieved a very terrific box today from MIKEACG…Thank you very much, I really like the fact that is is a style I would have a very difficult time making for myself. Also the extras were very nice too.

Dave, I too am in the PSR club.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got it, Tim!


----------



## doubleG469

Dave you can add me to the PSR club as a nicely done bad was received this afternoon from Tom.

Tom it looks great and will find a spot in my bedroom holding my edc!


----------



## Ocelot

Ok. I'm bound to be the last S.

I took 2 days off for my birthday (Tuesday) and still didn't get it finished. Made progress. Made a mistake. Had to change plans a little. Gave up one feature. Still, I'm having fun and getting my shop back in working order - since I haven't made anything in a couple of years!l

I'm not sure I'm going to make the 15th. Still haven't sent in the taxes either.

I've got all kind of excuses, but fact is, I'm slow.

-Paul

[edit to add] I started using a Lenox Kerfmaster 0.016 bandsaw blade and really like it so far. I can't expect it to last a long time as thin as it is.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gotcha, Gary. Welcome to the club.

Paul, someone has to be last. Hope it doesn't take you too long. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## duckmilk

Been a little busy lately. This is what my wife and I brought home yesterday.



















My wife's mare had a baby filly Sunday night. First picture is from the place where she was foaled out.
Second picture is her first day back at home yesterday exploring my wife's presence in the stall.


----------



## EarlS

Duck - You have to take time out for the important things in life. I'd say this is one of those times. Congratulations!!!


----------



## RRBOU

Well the same person was my repentant from the last swap. I hope he likes it.


----------



## RRBOU

Dave
You can mark me as received also.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Up to eight PSRs with Randy. Almost half! Just five remaining to ship, too.

Duck, that's a little cutie.


----------



## doubleG469

My recipients package was delivered this morning.


----------



## PoohBaah

Dave you can mark me as sent. Add another person to the PSR club.

Also no lathe for me so if that's the next swap I'll be out but that alright. It will give me more time to work on my barn.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got it, Neil! That gets us to 50%, I think.


----------



## davesimian

Just got done. Take a few pics after work tonight and hope to ship it tomorrow morning, if I can get to the post office before they close at 8:30 a.m.


----------



## DavePolaschek

A little birdie told me Vernon got his box, and he joins the PSR club.

Good job wrapping it up, Dave.

I started building a glue-caddy last Sunday after I knocked over the stupid glue bottle for about the kabillionth time. This weekend will hopefully be a lot of shop organizing. Since I'd just built a dovetailed box, I decided the glue caddy would be miters and splines, also cut by hand. Popped the (dovetailed) splines in this evening after dinner.










Tomorrow I'll build the insert that'll keep all the little bottles upright and organized. Turns out I've got at least ten different kinds of glue rattling around on my bench.


----------



## poospleasures

I see ya got the word that I have received. What a very nice creation it is and the included gift is very special also. Looking forward to reveals. Like your dovetail keys. I use them on some of my "secrets boxes". I still make noise when I make mine.


----------



## EarlS

I still have a cherry box partially completed and a pieces for a walnut box waiting for me out in the shop. I'm taking a bit of a break this week so I don't rush out there and make a duplicate of the box swap. I prefer that they all are unique. I might do some dabbling out there tomorrow but we'll have to see if there is more snow to shovel. I will say that is has been nice to take a break from the shop this week since I shipped the box out.

BTW Dave are you getting more snow too?

Meanwhile I think I am going to start a blog on dust collection and put together something that is useful as a central repository for the seemingly endless dust collection questions. That will be tomorrow. Tonight I'm binge watching Godless on Netflix.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> BTW Dave are you getting more snow too?


Yeah. Got an inch or so already. Supposed to be 5-12" before it finishes. My rhubarb had started sprouting for the year last week. Hopefully it'll do okay under a blanket of snow and ice.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's snowing again here. This is the start of the 6-12" we're supposed to get today. Good day for hiding in the shop.

Once the glue dries, it'll be time to hit the glue caddy with oil. The insert is glued up too. Nice to have a project that takes days instead of months. And it's fun working with poplar.


----------



## davesimian

Dave, I have finally shipped. Now to work on the taxes. Well, maybe a little drink first.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Excellent, Dave. Three left to ship.


----------



## CharlieKilian

I received my box (I see that I am already marked down) and it is simply gorgeous. I can't wait to show it off to the world.

I am working feverishly to get my box shipped! Right up against the deadline… *sigh*


----------



## Ocelot

I see that I'm one of the last 3 without an S. I'm sure I'm missing the deadline, but still plugging away. There will be a box, baring unforseen calamity.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kelster, Charlie & Paul, keep plugging along. Still got a few days until the 17th. I figure our deadline of the 15th is like the government's. Can't ship if the post offices aren't open.

Plus we're a lot easier to placate than the IRS if you're late.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Three hours of pushin' the mower today. :-( No wood work, and it was nice. Really wanted to play with my lathe!


----------



## duckmilk

Wife and I just put up a 3rd string of electric ribbon to add to the 2 strings we already had up. Wind is blowing about 40mph. We will probably turn the mare and her new baby in that stretch of pasture tomorrow or Monday. The baby has to learn what a hot fence is at some point in life.
Oh, the wife got a taste of the electric. I tried to tell her not to put her hand there-- but it was too late. BTW, that fence has bit me about 5 times.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've shoveled snow every time I headed to or from the shop today. Four trips? Five? We're up to about 8" of snow so far, and the wind is drifting it pretty good.

Neighbor guys (college students) made it to the beer store and back, though. Ahh, youth. Me, I still have eight lawnmower beers left from last summer. Celebrating finishing my glue-caddy with one of them.


----------



## Ocelot

Well, I haven't "shipped" my taxes yet either - and they owe me a bunch of $$$!

-Paul



> Kelster, Charlie & Paul, keep plugging along. Still got a few days until the 17th. I figure our deadline of the 15th is like the government's. Can't ship if the post offices aren't open.
> 
> Plus we're a lot easier to placate than the IRS if you're late.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Wife and I just put up a 3rd string of electric ribbon to add to the 2 strings we already had up. Wind is blowing about 40mph. We will probably turn the mare and her new baby in that stretch of pasture tomorrow or Monday. The baby has to learn what a hot fence is at some point in life.
> Oh, the wife got a taste of the electric. I tried to tell her not to put her hand there-- but it was too late. BTW, that fence has bit me about 5 times.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, always remember, you can touch it, but don't pee on the electric fence! ) Not a good thing to do!


----------



## EarlS

Duck - when I was a kid I pretended to grab an electric fence then told my brother to try it …..and he did. I got one of the more memorable applications of discipline (politically correct term for a butt whooping) from BOTH parents. My brother still remembers that episode as well.


----------



## duckmilk

Done worse than that before Jeff. Tried to step across one with the grounded foot in water. It hit my inner thigh and shot through my crotch. Almost electro-ejaculated me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well! This conversation has taken a turn my friends in San Francisco wouldn't believe. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Done worse than that before Jeff. Tried to step across one with the grounded foot in water. It hit my inner thigh and shot through my crotch. Almost electro-ejaculated me.
> 
> - duckmilk


I know that must have hurt, but right now I can't stop laughing! )) I have grabbed one before, as a kid I thought "it just shocks enough to let the animals know it's there". I was wrong! Then things pack a punch. Later on in corrections training I got to experience the ultron II, electro shield, and taser but when they offered the belt, I declined!


----------



## duckmilk

I've had an interesting life Dave.

Yup, this is just a solar powered fence charger, but I've been bit by 120v also.


----------



## mikeacg

Paul, I haven't finished my taxes yet either but now I think I see what I've been doing wrong - no drinks! The next couple days may be fun!!
Jeff, I'd mow my grass - if I could find it. Probably take me 3 days to shovel the mower out. Dave, I think it's moving this way with a vengeance! Nothing on the ground yet though… They told us 18-24 originally but I think they've come down on that estimate since then.
I remember going trout fishing with my grandpa up in Pembine, WI, when he accidentally took a leak on an electric fence. (They were still fairly rare back in those days so I don't think he even knew what it was until it shocked him). My cousin and I still laugh about it every time we get together.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I've had an interesting life Dave


Yeah, Duck. I've told those guys more than once that there's no kink they can dream up that a country boy ain't seen done to a cow. None.


----------



## duckmilk

Mike, I have had my taxes with the accountant for a month and no word from him yet. Don't know why I'm always last on the list. Sorry for the snow guys, I've seen some news reports that it sux up there.

I've never tipped a cow Dave…yet ;-) On my bucket list.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I've never tipped a cow Dave…yet ;-) On my bucket list.


Be careful when you do, Duck. You slip in the process, and you're liable to end up face-first in a cow-flop.

Erm. I hear.

Mike, they might've come down on the estimate for you because we're hoarding all the snow here. Over a foot that I dealt with tonight, and 6-10" more possible. Plus wind.


----------



## EarlS

On the plus side this morning - no snow in my part of IA, yet….. Maybe Mother Nature is giving me a break since she broke my snow blower on the last good snow.

Only 253 shopping days left until Christmas…. Hope you got your lights up before this snow….errr I mean got your lights down.

Dave - ever been shot at when you go out cow tipping? The sound of a 12 gauge going off in the dark when you are out in some rancher's pasture, up to no good lends a whole new thrill to the experience….or so I've been told.


----------



## hairy

> Done worse than that before Jeff. Tried to step across one with the grounded foot in water. It hit my inner thigh and shot through my crotch. Almost electro-ejaculated me.
> 
> - duckmilk


That reminds of me of the enema I got learning to water ski.


----------



## Lazyman

LOL. I wish that I had kept a list of all the strange turns in the conversation this thread has taken over the last couple of months.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Never been shot at Earl. I was too sneaky or something.

Oof. Only two or three inches of snow overnight, but I'm snowblowing the alley now because Minneapolis hasn't got the trucks out plowing yet. They're waiting for it to stop or something.

Loaned my spare shovel to a kid down the block this morning. Hope I get it back.


----------



## Ocelot

Getting back to boxes…


----------



## Ocelot

If I were (was?) posting a teaser, it would be a picture of a sacrificial clamping aid 38-19/32 inches long. Yeah, won't be done for a few days.


----------



## hairy

> It's snowing again here. This is the start of the 6-12" we're supposed to get today. Good day for hiding in the shop.
> 
> Once the glue dries, it'll be time to hit the glue caddy with oil. The insert is glued up too. Nice to have a project that takes days instead of months. And it's fun working with poplar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That is much nicer than what I use. 75 cents at the flea market is it's only redeeming value.










Every shop box that I have made means it's a screwup. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/306690


----------



## DavePolaschek

Every project I've made has its screwups. The glue caddy was successful because I aimed low, but one of the splines would've gotten a CA and sawdust patch if it hadn't been destined to get banged around on the bench.

Keep plugging at it, Paul.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - your snow is contagious. It's been snowing here all day. The only good thing is that it isn't sticking yet.

I know what you mean about aiming a bit lower on shop projects. I wasn't paying close enough attention this morning when I was cutting the grid for the M&T template box and moved the fence 1/4" instead of 1/8". I knew it the second the saw blade came through the back of the stack. I guess those sections will be flipped over so the extra wide cut out isn't obvious.


----------



## duckmilk

> Be careful when you do, Duck. You slip in the process, and you're liable to end up face-first in a cow-flop.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


BTDT. Cow manure and dirt are why I don't have allergies, my immune system kicked in at a very early age.

Hahaha Hairy!



> Getting back to boxes…
> 
> - Ocelot


Sorry for the diversions Ocelot. Can't wait for the reveals, and I would be interested to see pictures of your clamping aids. Just don't reveal too much of your swap box


----------



## Kelster58

I'm shipping my box tomorrow. I'm sorry I didn't get it out before this. Things got a little crazy for me over the last month.

David, I don't know how you did it but the box you sent me is AMAZING. I waited until my box was packed up ready to ship before I opened your package. The box you made is truly heirloom quality. Thanks so much. I'm embarrassed to ship mine yours is so nice…...Thanks so much!


----------



## adot45

Kelly, I am really pleased you like it, thank you very much.
David


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Done worse than that before Jeff. Tried to step across one with the grounded foot in water. It hit my inner thigh and shot through my crotch. Almost electro-ejaculated me.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck you have a way of puttin' things into perspective


----------



## doubleG469

Well I had an uneventful weekend (thank you Lord). Didn't do much of anything other than build a reclaimed wood topper for my daughters GSD kennel.


















and then on Sunday helped a gentleman from the Facebook woodturners group gather up some Cottonwood for turning. He took the big stuff and I grabbed some smaller blanks.










I can say that my back was sufficiently sore this morning and I am paying for all the heavy lifting today.

I say the ache is proof of a good day and lets us know we are still here.


----------



## builtinbkyn

A place for the cat to sit and tease the dog, Gary?  Looks like a nice haul of blanks.

Say what's with quoting Kenny? We all take his advice with a grain of salt lol


----------



## davesimian

You guys up north could have kept your snow. We are even getting a few flurries here in central Illinois this morning. It was 75 degrees here Saturday. 30 this morning.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You guys up north could have kept your snow. We are even getting a few flurries here in central Illinois this morning. It was 75 degrees here Saturday. 30 this morning.
> 
> - Dave Smith


I agree, Saturday it was 80 and I was pushing a mower. Now it's snowing and 33 outside.


----------



## doubleG469

> A place for the cat to sit and tease the dog, Gary?  Looks like a nice haul of blanks.
> 
> Say what s with quoting Kenny? We all take his advice with a grain of salt lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Oh that's from a great thread with that gentleman who got banned from LJ's…. I don't think we are allowed to ever speak his name.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You guys up north could have kept your snow. We are even getting a few flurries here in central Illinois this morning. It was 75 degrees here Saturday. 30 this morning.
> 
> - Dave Smith
> 
> I agree, Saturday it was 80 and I was pushing a mower. Now it s snowing and 33 outside.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I had to shovel again this morning. This particular snowstorm thoroughly kicked my butt.

Hope folks are wrapping up their boxes. I'd like everyone to have received their box before we start revealing.


----------



## davesimian

According to USPS mine arrived at the destination post office this morning. Hopefully it's still in 1 piece.


----------



## mikeacg

Snowing like crazy again… I shoveled my way down to the mailbox (only about 20 feet from the front door) and turned around and came back in… It's about 18" deep out there so I think I'll wait until it stops and then get out the machine! Something to look forward to!


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I had the same concern when I sent my box out last week. I even sent a PM to the recipient to make sure it made the trip OK. Fortunately, it arrived in one piece.

Did any of the tornados or thunderstorms that were around St. Louis make it up to your area?


----------



## HokieKen

> Done worse than that before Jeff. Tried to step across one with the grounded foot in water. It hit my inner thigh and shot through my crotch. *Almost electro-ejaculated* me.
> 
> - duckmilk


I'd have kept trying…


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Done worse than that before Jeff. Tried to step across one with the grounded foot in water. It hit my inner thigh and shot through my crotch. *Almost electro-ejaculated* me.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I d have kept trying…
> 
> - HokieKen


Unfortunately I can't get that image out of my head now 

Guess while we're waiting on reveals, I should show off the neat Kiridashi knives someone named Kenny made me 



















Scales and beads are black and white ebony.  These babies are baddazz.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, those are baddazz! ;-))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that Kenny guy does make some very beautiful knifes :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll have to chime in on this one. I have three sets of these from Kenny. The originals from the knife shop, this new design (or damn close to it), and a set slightly modified from this design that my wife uses in her craft room. When I got the original set from the knife swap I was pleased for sure but I honestly had no idea how much I would use the set until they were around the shop. Man do I use these knives. I use them every single time I go into the shop, they are just handy little things and extremely easy to keep sharp.

Those look awesome Bill, enjoy them. Insanely handle little guys. I probably use mine on things they shouldn't be used on but they just keep chugging along. I abuse them like crazy. I would have never thought they would be as handy as they are. It's one of those things you didn't know you needed until you had a set laying around, now I wouldn't know what to do without them. The wife uses hers in the craft room all the time as well. Fantastic little tools.

For the record, I already know Kenny has a big ego and I'm probably unleashing a beast here but I did want to say that they are worth it for sure. No idea what he's asking for these at the moment but I'm sure it's reasonable for a tool that gets so much use.

Ok, back to box talk or electro ejaculation or whatever it is you chaps are talking about. I'm just waiting for the reveals myself.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...No idea what he s asking for these at the moment but I m sure it s reasonable for a tool that gets so much use…
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


$799.99. Anyone interested can PM me ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was wrong, totally unreasonable.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry, there's an 85% discount for LJs ;-)))


----------



## CharlieKilian

I'm still working on it! Ugh. I hate being late. Sorry, but the box is still happening!


----------



## Kelster58

I shipped my box today…..whew we


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got it, Kelly! Thanks!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work guys. I'm looking forward to the reveals coming up! I know a lot of you guys are swap rookies, but usually before a swap is done, the moderator for the next swap is chosen. Just some food for thought… If you enjoyed participating in this swap, and especially if you've participated in previous ones too, please give some consideration to taking at turn at the helm and making sure the next theme is decided and the next swap is launched.

Just looking at the participant list, Gary, Tony and Neil are some likely candidates… hint, hint )


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Nice work guys. I m looking forward to the reveals coming up! I know a lot of you guys are swap rookies, but usually before a swap is done, the moderator for the next swap is chosen. Just some food for thought… If you enjoyed participating in this swap, and especially if you ve participated in previous ones too, please give some consideration to taking at turn at the helm and making sure the next theme is decided and the next swap is launched.
> 
> Just looking at the participant list, Gary, Tony and Neil are some likely candidates… hint, hint )
> 
> - HokieKen


Remember a former swap member (who took a swap off) can take the reins also!


----------



## HokieKen

Very true Jeff. If Bill or Dave want to volunteer, I'll support either one


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Very true Jeff. If Bill or Dave want to volunteer, I ll support either one
> 
> - HokieKen


Nice reply Ken, your still thinking on your feet! ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

I am great at participation, horrible at management (that's an awful lie) so I cast my vote for Bill since he's not busy making a table or anything.


----------



## davesimian

No tornadoes, just snow and wind.


----------



## PoohBaah

I would have no issue running the next swap. I would just have a conflict if we were to go with the lathe swap that some people have been discussing recently. I currently do not have a lathe and one is not in my near future. Most any other swap I would be interested in participating in.


----------



## EarlS

Put me down with a big "R" from Poohbaah. Thanks Neil for the awesome box. Not sure where you found the time with all those little black calves running around.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got it Earl. Welcome to the PSR club.

Neil, if you run the next one, you get to pick. ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl I am glad that it made it up to you all in one piece. The last box swap mine was rolled all the way there i think and showed up in multiple piece and the recipient had to do surgery.



> Neil, if you run the next one, you get to pick. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave I like the way you think.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sounds like we have the next moderator. Congrats Neil!

So what's the timeline and what's the theme. I will probably jump in on the next one after taking a break on this one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You do need to be a somewhat benevolent dictator, and if you pick boxes, Kenny and AZDave will probably rebel, but other than that….

People talked about spreadsheets and stuff for running swaps. Took me an iPad and two pieces of paper to run this one.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man you guys lol I'm making a table in an effort to avoid doing the things I should be doing around the house. The list is long and getting longer by the day. I'd be lucky if I had time to participate in the next swap  Besides, no one wants me as a swap moderator. I'm a slave driver :O


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Neil, moderator ultimately picks the theme. Of course if you want more participation, you kinda have to cater to the masses. I'm not sure what a "lathe swap" is exactly. But most swap themes we've done are suited for projects with or without a lathe.

Go for it!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I didn't rebel because it was boxes, I was just slammed with shop stuff, work stuff, etc. I did get an anvil setup recently and have had a blast doing some blacksmith stuff but I'm good to go on the next swap if the topic is right. I still don't want to do boxes though unless I can send my sender pics of specific things to fit in the box or something.



Let's do this. Is you post up yet for the next swap Neil?? Why are you so slow at getting this started?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm not swapping my lathe unless it's for a Powermatic 4224B or something. Just sayin.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I m not swapping my lathe unless it s for a Powermatic 4224B or something. Just sayin.


I think they meant "lather" swap, Dave. Something to do with one of Duck's stories.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Other than Duck drinking out of my AZ polished mug, I try to stay out of his stories.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I would have no issue running the next swap. I would just have a conflict if we were to go with the lathe swap that some people have been discussing recently. I currently do not have a lathe and one is not in my near future. Most any other swap I would be interested in participating in.
> 
> - PoohBaah


The lathe made swap was just one of the suggestions. It don't have to be. It could be any of a number of ideas. If you run it, just start asking for suggestions like Dave did before the box swap kicked off. I'm sure some good ideas will come out! Unfortunately, no matter what it is, I may have to sit the next one out. I seem to be kinda swamped right now.



> Earl I am glad that it made it up to you all in one piece. The last box swap mine was rolled all the way there i think and showed up in multiple piece and the recipient had to do surgery.
> 
> - PoohBaah


I was in that swap. I remember it looked like it had been run over! I could still tell it was an awesome box.


----------



## duckmilk

Man am I getting some heat from you guys  I did nothing but try to pick up the conversation a little.



> Done worse than that before Jeff. Tried to step across one with the grounded foot in water. It hit my inner thigh and shot through my crotch. *Almost electro-ejaculated* me.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I d have kept trying…
> 
> - HokieKen


And Kenny, I have several hot wire fences you can have all the fun with that you want. I'll even take you to the brewery after.


----------



## HokieKen

I think we better hit the brewery FIRST Duck ;-)


----------



## Nick424

Dave, you can mark me as the happy recipient of my new box, and extras.

But I think my wife and daughter are trying to decide who is going to get what!!

Thank you Mr. Smith!


----------



## davesimian

Glad it arrived alright Nick. Hope it is acceptable. I was very unsure of myself after I saw the amazing box I received from poospleasures.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome to the PSR club, Nick!

Here's hoping Paul and Charlie wrap up their builds successfully and all the in-transit packages arrive safely!


----------



## EarlS

Dave - thoughts on a preliminary date for the reveal yet?

I'm hoping to see the sun one of these days so I can take pictures of the box Neil sent me in natural light rather than the fluorescent glare of the shop lights.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well, I've narrowed down who got my name to two! Unless Dave and Ken are still the "*double secret swappers*".


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - thoughts on a preliminary date for the reveal yet?


We need for everyone to have shipped at minimum, and ideally to have received, Earl. Today's the original deadline, and I'm hoping we'll have good news.

May 1 is the "reveal even if we're not done" date, but I really hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GRATZ Neil ….lathe turning was just a suggestion when the light bulb flicker in my brain ….beside i dont own a chuck yet anyways ..but would have been a good excuse to get one ...... CANT WAIT 4 REVEAL :<))


----------



## adot45

> GRATZ Neil ….lathe turning was just a suggestion when the light bulb flicker in my brain ….beside i dont own a chuck yet anyways ..but would have been a good excuse to get one ...... CANT WAIT 4 REVEAL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


The lathe is pretty much my favorite shop machine….any time I'm between projects or have down time for one reason or another, I'll grab a hunk of wood and turn something. But I don't have a chuck either…...I'd like one, even though i really dont know how to use one, it hasn't stopped me from having a lot of fun with my lathe. I did get a set of carbide turning tools recently so maybe a Chuck is next for me.
I too am looking forward to reveal(s) !

David


----------



## hairy

> But I don t have a chuck either…...I d like one, even though i really dont know how to use one, it hasn t stopped me from having a lot of fun with my lathe.
> 
> - adot45


 A chuck is not a requirement. You can start between centers and then use a glueblock or shop made jam chuck. Chucks make some tasks easier and safer.

I'm not saying "Let's do a lathe swap", just trying to help a guy out.


----------



## PoohBaah

Ok guys take the bull by the horns and at some point this week get a thread started for the conversation of the next swap including what is to be built and also a timeline for it. We can get a group of ideas ready and then take a vote on what the swap item will be.


----------



## HokieKen

Atta boy Pooh ) It's official guys, Neil owns the next one. Thanks for taking it on.

I just hope we aren't doing boxes. I'll have to rebel ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

Kenny I cant imagine you being rebellious.

I have just created the preliminary discussion thread. So feel free to mosey over there and put your $0.02 in on what we will be creating. I know that you will have an opinion Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Done! And y'all don't forget, while we all are entitled to our own opinions, mine is always the right one.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - you forgot to add "as long as my wife agrees" to your comment.


----------



## RRBOU

Dave
Are we free to complement and criticize during the reveal? by the way most of mine will be complement.


----------



## PoohBaah

RRBOU I would say all the praise and compliments are welcome and any criticism would be like my Grandma use to say " If you ain't got nothin' nice to say then shut the hell up."


----------



## DavePolaschek

Randy, compliments for sure. I think criticisms are okay if constructive. If something sounds like a thing Jeremy Clarkson would have said on Top Gear, probably best to keep it to yourself.


----------



## poospleasures

Hi for all you guys who don,t have lathe chucks and have not tried glue blocks you are missing out. I have made well over 200 turned pieces and used glue blocks on most of them. I do have some chucks but only use for certain items, they stay mostly unused. I made several different sized glue blocks a long time ago and still us most of them today. You can buy or borrow a tap to fit your lathe spindle and drill appropriate sized hole and use tap to thread the block. Use band saw to cut it fairly round then turn the face flat. Now you have a block to use over and over again.

















I hope this message and pics will help inspire someone who has not tried glue blocks to give them a try. There is more things to discuss about them (actually to much to post here) so PM if you would like.


----------



## bigblockyeti

What glue do you typically use to adhere the blocks to the work piece? Do you ever deviate for particularly oily woods?


----------



## Ocelot

What he said!

I did, however, file my taxes last night. Yay!



> I m still working on it! Ugh. I hate being late. Sorry, but the box is still happening!
> 
> - Charlie Kilian


----------



## PoohBaah

Seems like there are more boxes in the projects section lately. It is making me anxious to see what we all have made.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Boxes seem to come in groups. I looked through nine-hundred-some projects tagged "box" before I started building. For what it's worth, I think we've got a few that aren't like anything I saw during that sweep.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I got a surprise today from Kelly! A very beautiful box. I thought I was keeping track and no more were in the mail. Kelly, thanks! Now all I have to do is keep my Wife from taking it! ) Dave, I'm a PSR now.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got it Jeff. That's from Kelster58.


----------



## doubleG469

Is that everyone?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Still got two more who need to ship, Gary.


----------



## Kelster58

> I got a surprise today from Kelly! A very beautiful box. I thought I was keeping track and no more were in the mail. Kelly, thanks! Now all I have to do is keep my Wife from taking it! ) Dave, I m a PSR now.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Glad you got it…...I almost didn't have a box to ship…...You are too kind with your compliments…...If we had time my wife and I would have driven it down to VA. We're in 81 regularly….


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Glad you got it…...I almost didn t have a box to ship…...You are too kind with your compliments…...If we had time my wife and I would have driven it down to VA. We re in 81 regularly….
> 
> - Kelster58


Kelly that would have been awesome! Get a box and talk with a fellow wood worker to boot!


----------



## HokieKen

This thread was posted right after new years with a registration date of 2/14… right? So it's been a minimum of 2 months that y'all have had to work on your boxes. Not trying to be a hardass or anything but one of the things that has always kept these swaps successful is that people stick to the specified ship dates. I know that there are things that come up and extenuating circumstances but if there's anyone who can't ship by end of week, I'd suugest that they consider doing as people have in past swaps and shipping out what you recieved. I know it sucks but think about your recipient who shipped on time but is sitting at home waiting for a package…

Just my $.02… Dave can tell me to shut up and go home if he wants )


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think that sounds reasonable to me. I was willing to extend the deadline to yesterday for basically the same reasons the IRS was, but if I was waiting to receive a box, I'd be getting frustrated now that we're past the deadline.

Ship either the box you've built or the box you received by Monday?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Having slept on it, Monday shipping deadline for real. It it isn't the box you've built, please ship the box you received. It's not fair to make the guys who are still waiting wait even longer. Let's have everyone receive a box next week.

Thanks.


----------



## doubleG469

Well said Dave, and I'd like to start the congratulatory posts on a swap well run sir. I admit I had some difficulties getting motivated and enjoying this swap but all's well that ends well.

Great job Dave!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'll second that Dave. Thanks for running a good swap. I really enjoyed this one as making boxes are my favorite projects. Good job Sir!


----------



## doubleG469

> I ll second that Dave. Thanks for running a good swap. I really enjoyed this one as making boxes are my favorite projects. Good job Sir!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I should have employed you to make mine!


----------



## poospleasures

Boxes are also my favorite projects. Dave you are a good leader. I know most of us are waiting impatiently for the reveal. It has been so good to listen and converse with you and most all the swap members. Tks


----------



## davesimian

Agreed. This was my first swap but I can see that it wouldn't have been so much fun if you hadn't done such a good job Dave. It must have taken a great deal of your time. Thank you.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I'll repeat what others have said - Thanks for a well run, and equally important, FUN, box swap. This has been a great opportunity to get to know some more of the LJ community. I definitely will be coming back for more swaps. Hopefully you will too. Again, thanks for all of the time and effort you put into keeping us on track!!!

Now we just need the reveal.


----------



## Kelster58

Dave, you did a GREAT job…it was fun working with you!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. I expected it would be a little rocky, since it was the first swap I ran, but I'm glad to hear that it was fun for everyone.

I've gotten emails saying that everything will ship by Monday, so some time next week should have everyone with a box in-hand.

I think Neil should probably add something about "if you aren't done by the shipping deadline, be prepared to ship the item you received so that your recipient isn't left hanging" or something like that to the introductory note. It seems like every swap, there's something we need to add.

Gotta run. My sweetie's here for dinner.


----------



## EarlS

I wonder how things would work out if you set up the swap and told the participants they had to have their swap item ready by a specific date. On that date everyone has to send a picture of their completed item to the swap coordinator, who then puts the names of everyone who submitted a finished item picture in a hat and draws the names? That eliminates this kind of issue and also takes the pressure off those that realize in the later stages of the build that they aren't going to finish.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The problem with that is you have no chance to customize your item (or bonus items) for your recipient. There's a few of us who've done that in the past, and it adds another layer of fun to the build.


----------



## adot45

I just want to add my thanks to Dave for running this swap, it was fun and am looking forward to the reveals.
David


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I wonder how things would work out if you set up the swap and told the participants they had to have their swap item ready by a specific date. On that date everyone has to send a picture of their completed item to the swap coordinator, who then puts the names of everyone who submitted a finished item picture in a hat and draws the names? That eliminates this kind of issue and also takes the pressure off those that realize in the later stages of the build that they aren t going to finish.
> 
> - EarlS


Honestly Earl not a bad idea except we shouldn't have to do that because you know, we're all grown ups and we shouldn't need babysat. IF something major happens and you can't complete, then you let the moderator know ASAP not on the ship date. However, procrastination doesn't count in that scenario. I'm not saying the late ones here are procrastinating or anything. I honestly don't know the situation. I'm only saying this because you mentioned future swaps and we just shouldn't need this. No offense meant at all Earl so please don't take it this way. Actually, nobody take offense please. Dave, I'm officially giving you double your salary for running the swap, no screw it, QUADRUPLE! Off the soap box I go.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, I'm officially giving you double your salary for running the swap, no screw it, QUADRUPLE! Off the soap box I go.


Woohoo! Thanks, Dave! I'll tell my boss I'm retiring! Um, in a few years.


----------



## EarlS

KelleyCrafts (too many Dave's) - no offense taken. Just offering thoughts. I agree with your position. My earlier post either here or on the Summer swap thread basically said the same thing you did.

I takes a lot to offend me….but I'm not looking for someone to take up the challenge..

BTW - who is paying Dave's salary? Don't forget to include the OT he's been working OT as well. Maybe his box was filled with Art Linkletter's?? Now who knows what denomination that is?


----------



## PoohBaah

I thought I would throw a picture of my sidekick and shop dog, Leroy up here since we are still in a holding pattern before the big reveal. He had to get his mug in on the photo shoot of the finished box.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i think Leroy is wondering if there might be doggy treats in that box LOL :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

I think most of us have a shop buddy. This is Zoey. I have 6 cats but she is the one who hangs out in the shop with me. First tool that turns on, she comes running. She even will chase any of the others that stop by to see what's going on.








Here she was peeking through a project I was working on.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No shop buddy here. I'll have to take pictures of the box I got in the swap for reveals all by my lonesome.

And then I might handle up a few carving knives. Or something. I need another quickie project this weekend before I start working on the plane till that's next on my list.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I think most of us have a shop buddy. This is Zoey. I have 6 cats but she is the one who hangs out in the shop with me. First tool that turns on, she comes running. She even will chase any of the others that stop by to see what s going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she was peeking through a project I was working on.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


That's cool Jeff. Most cats run the other way when the power goes on. Actually one of mine does come down to the shop to hang and to sleep on my chair. But once the DC goes on, he's gone lol


----------



## mikeacg

Right there with you Dave! I'm allergic to pet dander so can't have a buddy (I'm also allergic to sawdust but won't give that up!!!) Animals love me (Mama's hairdresser has a pup that just can't get enough of licking and petting) but they make me sneeze. My shop makes me sneeze too and I could really use better sawdust evacuation but I have to go out there every chance I get! Got a bunch of CNC signs lined up (porch shop off my office), 2 silk screen shirt jobs (basement shop) and a car show embroidery job for my upholstery buddy in NC for this week to keep me busy until the reveal… Might have to post some teasers though for the rest of you who have no patience!!!


----------



## EarlS

Here's an up close and personal pic of my helpers (Linus is in front and Charlie is in the back). Generally, they are only show up to inspect my work.










Charlie is making sure the table is sturdy enough


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Mike. I'm allergic to dog and cat dander, too. No problem with sawdust, but part of the reason for hand tools (the primary reason is lack of noise) is that I make less dust by hand, and if I'm good about keeping things swept up, I stir up less of that dust, and so am less likely to develop an allergy over time.

Plus I'm getting better at it. It's fun going through the various planes and different directions to turn a piece of rough-sawn lumber into smooth dimensioned wood.


----------



## mikeacg

Just a little teaser pic to amuse you guys while we wait. Mama's breakfast this morning… This one's for you Tony (aka GR8HUNTER)!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Before I mailed my swap box, my SIL saw it and was looking for a wedding present. Long story short, I just finished another. A little different but basically the same design. Did I mention I really like making boxes? )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Today's shop spring cleaning. Motorcycles both got fired up for the spring, garage got swept out, and now I'm putting up the shelves I should've got done last fall to keep wood off the wet floor when the truck comes in full of snow.

Oh well. Back to it. Gotta clean enough that I can get to a ladder to put in the new shelf brackets.


----------



## mikeacg

> Did I mention I really like making boxes? )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Do you need my address Jeff?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Did I mention I really like making boxes? )
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Do you need my address Jeff?
> 
> - mikeacg


))


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's not huge progress, but there are new shelf brackets up.










And after getting everything put up there, I realized the wood I needed to start on my saw till was at the bottom of the pile. D'ohh!


----------



## Kelster58

> And after getting everything put up there, I realized the wood I needed to start on my saw till was at the bottom of the pile. D ohh!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, that sounds like a good excuse to go ride your motorcycle

Here's my shop buddy. He's either laying right in the middle of my shop or waiting for me at the top of the stairs.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No riding today, Kelly. My sweetie and I set up the big-ass ladder and I put up new strings for my hop plants for this year. Four trips up and down the ladder to set up seven strings from the ground to my eaves, which are 18-20 feet off the ground. Wasn't sure my artificial knees were up to it. But when the hops grow, I've got shade on the side of the house, which helps in the summer heat.

Good to see all the shop buddies. I guess I kind of have a summer shop-buddy. My neighbor has a dog who loves to come sniff around my shop when they're out for walkies and I'm working with the garage door open.


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

My bike is parked in the snow and the tarp blew off! No riding here for a month at least!
Hops as in beer? I have a buddy who is starting a nano-brewery. I do his graphics in exchange for a bit of the nectar. I made beer for a while but I get bored to easily… He's currently waiting for results from Homebrewing Nationals Regional competition over by you last weekend.

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

I did get a little riding, actually. But just around the block in tennis shoes and a t-shirt with no helmet. Tsk.

Yeah, Mike, hops as in beer. They'll grow 25' high by July 4th if they get a decent spring. Almost a foot a day in June. Had a friend who brewed who harvested them the last two years, but he got smooshed by the light rail a week and a half ago. :-(

I brewed beer and mead. Wrote a book on brewing mead, even. Don't anymore, but still know plenty of folks who do. And the last vines from last year that we cut down today smelled great. They're just cascades, but I have Saaz planted on the Pergola over my front sidewalk. Good stuff.

Next time we head out to visit our friends in Maine and NYC, we might swing through the U.P. I liked taking US 2 to Sault Ste. Marie, then across Canada to pick up 2 again south of Montreal. Beautiful riding from Ottawa to Montreal on the Quebec side of the river. And beautiful in the U.P., plus there's pasties!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Willie did a little running today 










He needed some exercise and I needed to get some finish down. So out we went and well, afterward, he was too tired to be nudging my arm for attention lol

So when are the reveals? Hmm? Hmm?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bill, that looks like one dog tired dog!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Reveals will be soon, Bill. Should be some time this week.


----------



## EarlS

Bill - How old is he? He looks like my Springers do after we go to the park to run and play. It's always a lot more calm and quiet around the house if they get some outside time.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Bill - How old is he? He looks like my Springers do after we go to the park to run and play. It s always a lot more calm and quiet around the house if they get some outside time.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl he's five. Had him at the vet two weeks ago. He was 105lbs. Six months prior he was 98lbs. He needs some exercise to get rid of his Winter pounds so he was running a little lol Actually it's not his fault. Between the weather and and me having a lot going on, we haven't played ball as often as he was used to. Hopefully "the weather" is past us now.

Yeah I bet your Springer are runners. They are high energy dogs.


----------



## Nick424

My little shop buddy will only come out to the shop if Momma is not home. He was a rescue dog, and he sticks to her like glue any time she is home.









I get home about 3:00 if I am in town, and she gets home about 5:00. He is happy out there until she gets home, then he will whine at the door until I take him in.


----------



## Kelster58

> My little shop buddy will only come out to the shop if Momma is not home. He was a rescue dog, and he sticks to her like glue any time she is home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get home about 3:00 if I am in town, and she gets home about 5:00. He is happy out there until she gets home, then he will whine at the door until I take him in.
> 
> - Nick424


Pretty cool little buddy you have there. Mine's a rescue too.


----------



## Ocelot

You can mark me as S, as I forwarded Ian's box yesterday… Which should arrive Tuesday.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Paul. Got it.


----------



## PoohBaah

Down to 1 to ship and 2 to receive. Getting closer.


----------



## hairy

> I did get a little riding, actually. But just around the block in tennis shoes and a t-shirt with no helmet. Tsk.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You got snow tires on that scoot?

Here's mine.


----------



## PoohBaah

In case anyone is interested in the next swap and have not seen it yet, I have started a thread and it is now live voting for the next theme. Even if you are unsure of participating please go vote because you may change you mind and join in the fun again.

Thanks guys.


----------



## DavePolaschek

One box remains to be shipped and received. Waiting to hear good news on that.

No snow tires, hairy, but I've ridden both the KLR and the BMW in snow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

All this motorcycle talk has me very interested in a potential swap idea. Motorcycle accessories, now that's a swap I would make sure to make time for!


----------



## duckmilk

Cocobolo saddlebags?


----------



## PCDub

mmm, turned hand grips!


----------



## Lazyman

Wood Helmet!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Waiting to hear that the last box has shipped. No word yet. Reveals will happen on the first one way or another.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So are we going to see some amazing boxes soon or what? Geez Dave!!! C'mon!


----------



## DavePolaschek

No email today. Not sure what happened.


----------



## Kelster58

How does the reveal work? It looks to me like I post pictures of the box I received on this thread and post pictures of the box I sent on the projects thread…........


----------



## DavePolaschek

Once everyone has received their box, or we hit May 1, we all post photos of the box we received.

Once the box you made has been revealed, you post a project describing your build of the box, tagging it "2018 box swap", then post a link to it here.


----------



## Kelster58

> Once everyone has received their box, or we hit May 1, we all post photos of the box we received.
> 
> Once the box you made has been revealed, you post a project describing your build of the box, tagging it "2018 box swap", then post a link to it here.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks Dave !!!!


----------



## doubleG469

Has anyone heard from Charlie? He hasn't posted on here since the 16th.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i just have to say one thing here ….this is *NOT FAIR* to hairy ….who had sent me a very beautiful box ON TIME 
thats all folks :<((

well maybe 2 things if you cant follow the rules then your name should be on a list for 1 year :<))
now that's all folks :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Has anyone heard from Charlie? He hasn t posted on here since the 16th.


Haven't heard anything. I hope he's okay.


----------



## hairy

> i just have to say one thing here ….this is *NOT FAIR* to hairy ….who had sent me a very beautiful box ON TIME
> thats all folks :<((
> 
> well maybe 2 things if you cant follow the rules then your name should be on a list for 1 year :<))
> now that s all folks :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Whatever happened could happen to any of us. It's all good!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't worry Tony, there's a few people on here getting something together for Hairy as we speak.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

this is very nice Kelly ….if i can do anything please let me know ….cant hardly wait to show this fine box :<))))


----------



## EarlS

Maybe Charlie is sending part of what I sent him to Hairy?? There was more than 1 box item to split up if he wanted to do so.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here's a teaser of what I'm working on recently. Pretty stuff!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pretty stuff, Jeff!

Tony, like Dave says, we'll make sure hairy gets something.

I'm still pretty sure we're going to see some amazing boxes, Dave. The progress pictures had me thinking I needed to up my game a bunch. Whew!


----------



## mikeacg

I'll even send Hairy something if it comes to that!


----------



## doubleG469

All these offers to get Hairy something… Why doesn't Charlie just send what he got?


----------



## jeffswildwood

This just don't make sense. He was really along with his project and looking forward to sending. I wonder what happened. I am really hoping he is not sick or in bad shape. In the beer swap we had a swapper who ended up in the hospital with medical issues and was a bit late. It's happened before. Without hearing from him, I'm just hoping he is OK! We just don't know.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

good job Jeff stay positive …it would be very nice to know ? ? ? ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Like Jeff says, we don't know what's up.

Reveal will be next Tuesday, May 1st. Hopefully we'll know more by then, but maybe not.

Seems like there's something every swap. Guy in the hospital, guy kicked off LJs, guy not shipping. It's always something.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't know Dave, my surprise swap was flawless.  I was definitely lucky. Just giving you a hard time.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

before the reveals here i wanted to give our moderator Dave P. a very huge *THANK YOU* for taking the reins on this one and running a simply fabulous box swap thanks again Dave :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, we're not done yet, Tony. There's still time for everything to go horribly off the rails somehow, I'm sure.

You're welcome! I had fun through most of it, too. Be nice to hand the reins over to Pooh, though.


----------



## duckmilk

Have you sent a PM to Charlie to see if he is OK?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Have you sent a PM to Charlie to see if he is OK?


Multiple PMs and emails, Duck. Last Thursday or Friday was the last reply.

I'm a mite worried.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Reveal on Tuesday should be awesome. It's looking like EVERYONE will have something to reveal from what I've heard. VERY COOL FOLKS! I'm looking forward to seeing what you all came up with.


----------



## EarlS

Still nothing out of Charlie?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not that I know of. Kind of concerning actually. I hope all is well with him.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Not that I know of. Kind of concerning actually. I hope all is well with him.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I'm with you Dave. I really hope the guy is OK. But whatever is going on, it's nice that despite it all, everyone will have a box to reveal! I am really chomping at the bit to see what was made and to post that beautiful box I got. I even had my Son do a photo shoot of it!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I haven't heard anything.

But yeah, as Dave said, everyone should have something to reveal on Tuesday. Thanks to a pretty good bunch of swappers.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all are top shelf, no joke. For a few of you to pick up the slack on a moments notice is truly awesome. Thanks for doing that those of you who did!

And y'all don't get hung up on Charlie. It is what it is. Hopefully the guy is okay. But either way nobody lost. Good swap guys!


----------



## GrantA

I haven't read the whole thread but do we need a search party for Charlie to make sure he's OK?


----------



## Kelster58

> Y'all are top shelf, no joke. For a few of you to pick up the slack on a moments notice is truly awesome. Thanks for doing that those of you who did!
> 
> - HokieKen


I second that ! I appreciate your efforts too. You're all FINE Americans….GREAT Job!


----------



## EarlS

Hat's off to the folks that stepped up and went the extra mile to ensure everyone got a box. I've been working on a box but it is still weeks from being finished. I'm really excited to see what everyone made.

Do we post the pictures of the box we received on this forum or do we make a project page out of it so it shows up for everyone on LJ? I'm assuming that we each make a project page of the box we received with "Spring Box Swap 2018" as the title. I thought I'd ask to make sure it was clear for everyone.

That and I wanted to be post 1000!!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

We each post a picture (or pictures) of the box (and bonus items, if appropriate) we received on this thread.

Once the box you made had been posted by the recipient, or it's Saturday May 5, you can post the project for the box you built, tagging it with "2018 box swap".

And if you're an idiot like me who always seems to forget to take a glamor shot of the completed project before dropping it in the mail, you can ask the recipient if you can use one of his photos.

Finally, I hope Charlie's okay, but I'm not going to send out a search party. I don't have any ill will towards him. Life happens.

As for being fine Americans, when other folks have trouble, some people step up to help. I like to be one of those people when I can. Don't think less of folks who don't, because maybe life happens. Just make things right when you can, as best you can. Thus endeth today's sermon.


----------



## GrantA

Dave, I meant just reaching out (beyond a PM or email) to make sure he's OK, not any ill will. He could be in the hospital or worse 


> Finally, I hope Charlie's okay, but I'm not going to send out a search party. I don't have any ill will towards him. Life happens.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Dave, I meant just reaching out (beyond a PM or email) to make sure he s OK, not any ill will. He could be in the hospital or worse
> 
> Finally, I hope Charlie's okay, but I'm not going to send out a search party. I don't have any ill will towards him. Life happens.
> 
> - GrantA


Grant, I wish there was a way to do that. If you know how, it would be nice to know.


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK, were all passing the time for the big day, (and waiting for the mail man) here's a pic from the last box swap. They are not all in here but nice to look at!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hi Jeff cant read names to good …but …. is name what was made …or received ? :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> hi Jeff cant read names to good …but …. is name what was made …or received ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


The makers


----------



## GrantA

I assumes Dave would have a phone number or some other form of contact but maybe not. I found him on white pages.com but you have to be a premium member to see the phone number. He doesn't appear to be on Facebook 


> Dave, I meant just reaching out (beyond a PM or email) to make sure he s OK, not any ill will. He could be in the hospital or worse
> 
> Finally, I hope Charlie's okay, but I'm not going to send out a search party. I don't have any ill will towards him. Life happens.
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Grant, I wish there was a way to do that. If you know how, it would be nice to know.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## hairy

Who's the happiest guy in SW Ohio? Hint - it has nothing to do with who the Bengals drafted.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I assumes Dave would have a phone number or some other form of contact but maybe not.


I've got a mailing address and email, but that's it, Grant. I've emailed and PMed repeatedly.



> Who s the happiest guy in SW Ohio? Hint - it has nothing to do with who the Bengals drafted.


Should I mark an R for you, hairy?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hairy just got his appetizer. The main course is still on its way. Maybe mark him 1/3R.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Hairy just got his appetizer. The main course is still on its way. Maybe mark him 1/3R.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Get your camera ready Hairy, you will have a good reveal to post!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

im so glad all turned out so well :<))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hairy just got his appetizer. The main course is still on its way. Maybe mark him 1/3R.


Being a fan of Home Improvement, I think being able to mark him R R R has a certain appeal. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I'm slowing down, it took me a minute to get the punch line on that. Tim "the Toolman" Taylor lives again!!!


----------



## GrantA

That's hilarious, we just started a trial period of Hulu on the TV and I was checking out out yesterday morning, ended up watching the first few episodes of Home Improvement, good stuff


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you guys appreciated it.

So how's the post-swap shop cleaning going for folks? I got about a quarter of my tools put away last weekend, but I'm building a saw till to corral all my saws in one place so I'll have room to build the (more complicated) plane till, and hopefully get some of my workbench back for working on. I figure those two, plus the low-bench modifications I've got planned, will keep me busy through July 4th or so.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Shop clean up. Right now it looks like a bomb went off in my shop. Definitely time to clean.


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Two days until reveal! *


----------



## builtinbkyn

Not sure what you guys are now waiting on. If Charlie happens to send now, it more than likely won't reach it's recipient by Tuesday anyway. REVEAL!

Hopefully the guy is ok. Any number of issues could have caused his lack of shop time to finish his project. Seeing the beautiful box he made for his daughter, he's certainly capable. Hopefully this is work related or something other than illness or personal tragedy. Heck maybe the guy won the Powerball lottery and is on some whirlwind spending spree and no time to make a box for a virtual stranger lol


----------



## EarlS

I think Dave is waiting until Tuesday so the boxes that were sent to Hairy have time to arrive. I guess I will have to post my project on the thread since Charlie is MIA.

I did some cleaning right after the box was shipped. I also took a week or so off and did other things, including starting a dust collection blog since my system isn't working like it should.

Since I started 3 boxes in case I messed one up, there are 2 more that need to be finished. I'm getting back into the routine this weekend. Summer chores will definitely cut into shop time so I need to get into a good routine. There's always a long list of projects waiting for me which is how I like it!! At some point this summer I will need to make a wood run to get stocked back up on walnut, cherry, and maple.

I've also been thinking about mallets since that looks like the summer swap. One thing I learned on this swap - don't get too enthusiastic, have a plan and stick to it, and definitely don't get too complicated.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

now we are waiting for hairy to receive all his gifts after 2 more we will be set then :<))


----------



## Nick424

I've been working on cleanup by trying to get some more storage space. Started making some cabinets.


















The top is made of LVL cut to 2 1/2 inches and jointed and glued up.

























Done now down to where the chop saw will set. There will be about 5 1/2 feet to the wall, that should let me cut a 10 footer in half. Just need to get more Maple to close in the end.








The chop saw will move to the left into a lowered spot when I have time to finish the cabinets. The reason for built-ins is the floor sloped about 4 inches from the rear to the front and I thought it would be easier, and there is an offset where the cement block set in from the stud wall.

Also made my son a ping pong paddle for his birthday, Maple, Indian rosewood, and Walnut.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Not sure what you guys are now waiting on.


I initially said May 1 at latest, and I know there's packages still working their way across the country (yes, more than one). It looks like everything will arrive on Tuesday at the latest, so I figured I'd leave the date alone.

And yeah. This morning I told a friend that my shop looked like a tool explosion went off. I used a ton of tools during the swap. I think anything I didn't use (except for the wrenches and such for the lawnmower) is probably something I don't actually need. Well, except for the tools to clean and sharpen the tools.

So, cleaning for a day or two while deliveries get delivered.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You've been busy, Nick! Nice looking shop, too!


----------



## Nick424

Just trying to kill time untill the big reveal. I will be out of town, so I need to try and gather up all the pictures I have to take with me.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Ah sorry I was getting anxious ;p


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry the timing is bad for you, Nick.

That's okay, Bill. I suspect I'll be anxious when I sit out Pooh's swap to get caught up around home. Tough watching from the sidelines.

Turns out, my 4 gallon Ridgid shop-vac doesn't suck very well when it's got four gallons of dirt and sawdust in it. And a day with 15mph winds maybe isn't the best day to be emptying that. *cough*


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Ah sorry I was getting anxious ;p
> 
> - builtinbkyn


WE ALL ARE :<))

NICE GOING NICK i love LVL lumber and the paddle brings back teenager memories THANKS :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Tony. We all are.

I got some cleaning done, and then decided to get back to my saw till so I can get the saws out of the way.

Sides were dovetailed last week, so today I put in grooves for the back and am just about to cut the back to size. Here I am, building *another* box.










Think I'll probably get the two shelves cut to length before it's time to clean up the shop before lunch. This afternoon, we get to power-wash my patio and sidewalk. The excitement is killing me!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Shop needs cleaned, projects need built, boards need planed, lathe wants to play and grass needs cut. Guess which one wins out. :-(((


----------



## adot45

> Shop needs cleaned, projects need built, boards need planed, lathe wants to play and grass needs cut. Guess which one wins out. :-(((
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Boy o boy I hear ya!...I just couldn't stand stand looking out the window and seeing that grass getting longer and longer…...so I painted my windows…...

David sent from my linux box


----------



## GR8HUNTER

is it Tuesday yet ?
really we only have to wait till tomorrow night late :<))

Dave can i go first at 11:30 pm since mine was from hairy ? ? ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got one shelf and the back cut for the saw till. Going to have to cut some slots and hang some saws to figure out where the other shelf goes.










Also got the patio and sidewalk pressure washed after repairing the hose on the pressure washer.



> Dave can i go first at 11:30 pm since mine was from hairy ? ? ?


At 11:30pm on Tuesday? Sure, Tony. ]>


----------



## jeffswildwood

Three hours of push mowing. Done. No complaints, it beats the heck out of three hours of shoveling snow 


> really we only have to wait till tomorrow night late :<))
> 
> Dave can i go first at 11:30 pm since mine was from hairy ? ? ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


*Actually, Dave never specified EST or what time zone!* *Haha,* if it's eastern time zone then subtract one hour for each time zone. Midnight here in EST is only 9:00pm PST! I'll be sleeping at midnight and those on the west coat will be revealing and commenting, making plenty for me to see and read when I get up. *Gotcha Dave! )*


----------



## Kelster58

> I ve been working on cleanup by trying to get some more storage space. Started making some cabinets.
> 
> - Nick424





> Three hours of push mowing. Done. No complaints, it beats the heck out of three hours of shoveling snow
> 
> - jeffswildwood





> Got one shelf and the back cut for the saw till. Going to have to cut some slots and hang some saws to figure out where the other shelf goes.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Those are some nice cabinets Nick. Jeff, mowing does beat shoveling snow, but 3 HOURS???......I don't know about that. Dave, that looks like a project going on there.

I'm feeling like a slacker…..You all are busy!! I'm going to relax a bit more.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m going to relax a bit more.
> 
> - Kelster58


Kelly, there's nothing wrong with that either!


----------



## EarlS

I guess I missed the time requirement on posting the reveal. I'll have to wait until I get home from work at any rate, around 3:30 PM Central time.

I'm having cabinet envy.

Dave - I'm worn out just reading about your day.

Jeff I can relate to 3 hours of mowing. I had 3 acres to mow at the last house. Even a riding mower took 3 hours.

I put off mowing for another week. Why jump in too soon? I'll have plenty of weeks where I will get to mow twice and spend an hour and a half sweating in the IA sun. Same goes for the rest of those outside chores. I helped plant all the flowers that came in the mail and then the temperature dropped to 27 deg last night. I wonder how many froze?

You know that nice clean and tidy shop I was talking about?? Well, here are some pictures of how it looked this afternoon, you could almost consider them teasers since the box I'w working on now was the alternate.










Deciding what wood to use on the mosaic










Box parts










Laying out wood to see how the grains and colors work. There is wenge, black palm, african teak, paduak, bubinga, tulip wood, zebrawood, lacewood, redheart, bloodwood, katalox, chakte vig, cherry, walnut, maple, and probably a couple of others I forgot. It's my secret exotic wood stash that I've been hoarding for a while until the 
right project.










Close up of the mosaic design for the cherry box shown above. There will be 3 panels on the lid and 3 panels on the top of the lower box as well. The design was drawn up on SketchUp in about 4 hours. What a great free drawing program.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, that looks incredible! Also, you didn't miss the time line for reveal, Anytime tuesday is fine! If we all posted at once, we would be too overwhelmed! If the box your working on is the alternate, the one you shipped will be well worth the wait! Look forward to seeing it!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I guess I missed the time requirement on posting the reveal. I'll have to wait until I get home from work at any rate, around 3:30 PM Central time.


I didn't really have a time requirement. Post reveals on Tuesday. If you're up before me on Tuesday, I pity you. I wake up before 0400 CDT most mornings, and there have been days when I got to work before a co-worker in Romania arrived for the day.

I'm worn out reading about my day too. But I basically slacked off beginning at 2pm. Made a pizza around 4 for dinner with my sweetie, and might be asleep before sunset. If I wake up too early, I'll cut some slots to hold saws in the shelf of my saw till before work. The backsaws will need holes drilled, so I might get some bit & brace action, too.

That's a pretty box you're working on, Earl.

My secret stash has madrone and granadillo (macacauba) in it, but I'm starting to feel like elm and ash are going to be exotics the way things are going, so I'm pondering driving down to Minnesota Milling and picking up a few slabs Just In Case.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Hey guys, can't wait to see the boxes. Sorry I've been MIA for a while. Life, you know.

Nick, cabinet looks great. What did you use for the top? Was it maple? I saw LVL, what is that?


----------



## HokieKen

Who the heck is that Josh dude? We should probably flag him. He doesn't look familiar.

;-) Good to see ya Josh!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That inlay is going to look amazing Earl I should have officially joined this swap and then bribed Dave to slide you my name.

Had a productive morning. Still have to flatten things but I'm making a gift. Forged these this morning.










And inmates these butterflies for a coat rack.










I'll finish it up next weekend and it'll be good to go. I'm done for the day.


----------



## EarlS

Kelley - iron work is one area I have absolutely never tried. That looks like it will be a really awesome looking coat rack. The butterfly inlays on the split are one of those little details that really make a piece something special. Can't wait to see the project post for the coat rack.

Dave - I get up a bit later than you do. My shop helper sleeps in our room and he decided that 4:30 AM is when he needs to be let out. I'm generally at work by 5:30 AM, no one is around so I get plenty of work done without interruption. The nice thing about starting early is leaving early. I'm leaving the plant by 3:30 PM most days so I have plenty of time in the afternoon/evening to work in the shop. Of course I was waking up at 3:00 AM thinking about the box design during the swap and going out in the shop for an hour before I went to work.

I think I'll spend an hour or so working on the dust collection math that I keep putting off for the blog. That ought to make me sleepy and ready for bed.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Earl. Don't hold your breath on the project post though. I really don't post very many projects, I just never seem to get around to it. I just keep making stuff which is what matters to me.


----------



## Nick424

> Nick, cabinet looks great. What did you use for the top? Was it maple? I saw LVL, what is that?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Josh, LVL is Laminated Veneer Lumber. It is used for garage door headers and other long spans in home building. We sell it, and at times there are short left overs, or stuff that has cupped, and scrap so I can take it home. It is the blue piece in the picture and the smaller pieces cut and are ones ready to be glued up. It comes in widths to 24" and lengths to 50'.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Who the heck is that Josh dude? We should probably flag him. He doesn't look familiar.
> 
> ;-) Good to see ya Josh!
> 
> - HokieKen


Lol very funny Kenny.

Thanks for the info Nick. That looks like it would make a great workbench/worktop. Good to know


----------



## davesimian

Great work on the cabinets Nick. My shop is still a disaster, yard and garden work have kept me out except for sharpening a few garden tools.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WELCOME BACK Josh :<))
LVL is very stable lumber much better then ply


----------



## adot45

That LVL lumber seems awesome for a workbench top to me.
I've never seen any but the pictures look pretty sweet.
Tip top job on the cabinets too!

David - Sent from my linux box


----------



## HokieKen

> That LVL lumber seems awesome for a workbench top to me…
> 
> - adot45


Chris Schwarz and Megan Fitzpatrick built a workbench from LVL. It's in one of Schwarz's workbench books. Can't recall which one right off the top of my head.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

*THESE ARE NOT PICTURES OF MY SWAP BOX
*
I'm one of those guys that keeps a pretty tidy shop so I haven't done any cleaning since I finished the swap box.
But I did keep myself busy putting together a new little box for myself.
I was at church last week and realized that my Altoids tin wasn't very nice to look at or carry in my pocket, so I made myself a pretty little box to carry my mints in.
It's the same marterial and construction method I used for my Pill Box just with defferent dimensions.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like we're down to one last package in flight. Reveals begin tomorrow.

Welcome back, Josh!

Nice little box, Tim!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looks like we're down to one last package in flight. Reveals begin tomorrow.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


One wildwood box delivered, and it sounds like he really likes it! ))


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK, three hours mowing yesterday, now two more hours today! I'm tired of pushin. With the cuttin' grass done now I can go back to cuttin' wood! My lathe is say "play with me"!


----------



## mikeacg

Thinking every minute Tim! Great looking little box!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tim, that little box is just th size I need to make. My postman wants a pocket size box to keep fly fishing lures in. Nice job!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice sword work Todd! Make sure you blunt the end of that thing so jack doesn't injure himself or anyone else.
(I know, our parents didn't seem to have those concerns, and we survived.)

Nice box Tim!


> OK, three hours mowing yesterday, now two more hours today! I m tired of pushin. With the cuttin grass done now I can go back to cuttin wood! My lathe is say "play with me"!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


About time for a rider Jeff, just sayin'.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff you do know they make a riding version? There is also the self-propelled kind where you walk behind it and kind of steer like they did in the old days with the mule and plow?? Duck even endorses it.

If that doesn't work try some sheep or maybe a herd of goats??


----------



## Timmy2Hands

Whatever happened to the neighborhood kids coming around and offering to cut the grass for like $10 or $20 like I did when I was a yougster?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Even has a grass catcher. All I need is a cup holder for my beer!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Too busy playing on their phones, Tim.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice one, Jeff.


----------



## duckmilk

OOps, just posted about Todd's sword for his kid…I meant to post - Nice coat hooks Dave!!

Laughing out loud Jeff

Edit: needs steering mechanism and beer holder


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Laughing out loud Jeff
> 
> Edit: needs steering mechanism and beer holder
> 
> - duckmilk


Nah, after a few beers in the beer holder, who cares which way it goes. 

2 and 1/2 hours and the reveal begins!!!!!


----------



## EarlS

Oh George - not the livestock!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

good movie 
LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys are wusses. Nobody is going to break the reveal rules?? I would have posted my reveal by now. It's not like you'll get kicked out of the box swap or something. POST!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You guys are wusses. Nobody is going to break the reveal rules?? I would have posted my reveal by now. It's not like you'll get kicked out of the box swap or something. POST!!!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Well it's here! Got up early to see some boxes, no boxes! So somebody has to be first, I guess it's me! Here is the box I received from Kelly, Kelster58. A beautiful box of maple and cherry. The joinery was done with a lock miter and the top included a raised panel. Kelly says this is a first for him and he really knocked it out of the park! As busy as Kelly has been, I'm surprised he had time to make this jewel of a box. Thanks for the wonderful box Kelly! I really like it and see many things I want to try on my future boxes!




































Photography was done by my Son.


----------



## mikeacg

Wow! That is one beautiful box! Good job Kelly!


----------



## Kelster58

It's Tuesday….I wanted to post before I left for school. I received my box from adot45. I took it on a GRAND tour and everyone I showed it to LOVED it. I felt very lucky to recieve this. The box I sent is not nearly as nice.

David, you know where the box you sent is right now. It is treasured and admired every day. My students and I are looking forward to your project posting. We want to know how you made it.


----------



## Kelster58

> Here is the box I received from Kelly, Kelster58. A beautiful box of maple and cherry. The joinery was done with a lock miter and the top included a raised panel.
> 
> Photography was done by my Son.
> 
> - jeffswildwood





> Wow! That is one beautiful box! Good job Kelly!
> 
> - mikeacg


Thanks guys. Jeff your son made the box look great. I think it's the photographer that helped me along there…..
I really enjoyed the swap….


----------



## jeffswildwood

Kelly, in addition to shipping a beautiful box, you received one! That box adot45 made is awesome! As a beginner on a lathe, I can't imagine the skill needed to make this one. Super job! Kelly, your class is going to have some nice stuff to see today!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Come on guys! *WAKE UP!* It's reveal day! Let's see some boxes!


----------



## PoohBaah

Here is the box I received from Randy. Maple and walnut I believe which are always a great pair. I am also a big fan of the wooden hinges and finally tried some out for myself this swap but that is later. The neatest thing about this swap is that when I opened the mailing package I knew that there was something that struck me about the design. The styling of this box seemed awfully familiar and I was perplexed until I went to bed that night and saw the box sitting on my night stand. It was also from Randy 4 years ago in the first box swap. I don't know if Dave did this on purpose or just the randomness of the universe but I now have 2 piece of RRBOU's at home.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Neil, to have a matched set is awesome! Your new box is beautiful and adding the wood hinges just puts it over the top. That is a skill I hope to learn! That maple on the top is a remarkable piece. A lot of figure on there. Randy sure did you well!


----------



## EarlS

Here are some pictures of the box I received from Poohbaah (Neil):





































The box is made from quartersawn sycamore, the top, bottom and inside is walnut from his farm, and the oak hinges are from a 100 year old barn that was on his farm.

My favorite detail is the box joints. The box joints from the walnut liner extend into the sycamore joints and provide an eye-catching corner detail. The quarter sawn sycamore looks great as well.

Hopefully I got the specifics correct. For some reason my shop helper decided to eat the note Neil sent me. As you can see, my daughter has claimed this wonderful box for part of her tea collection. Thanks for a wonderful box.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, Neil sent you a beauty! I'm with you, those box joint are remarkable! Definitely eye catching AND a set of wood hinges. I get the feeling many of these boxes will be claimed by Daughters and wives!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry I wasn't up to break the seal. Thanks for getting us rolling, Jeff. Beautiful boxes on display already.

I got a package from Nick424. It was heavier than I expected. When I opened it, I found an octagonal box made from curly ash and cherry. The types of woods are burned on the bottom of the box so even I can figure out what went into it.










Opening its hinges lid revealed another box.










This one is maple with walnut splines. Inside it, another.










Curly cherry and teak.










Inside it, there's, you guessed it, a box. Just walnut for this one.










And inside the walnut box, there's one made of ambrosia maple.










And finally, a note. "That's all folks!"










In all, five boxes. Wow! Thanks Nick!


----------



## DavePolaschek

The last package is out for delivery, by the way. Hopefully it arrives safely so I can give hairy his R R R and everyone has had a good swap. Thanks to the past swap-masters who helped this rookie out, and to those who chipped in on short notice to make sure nobody came up empty. Even though I surprised myself by putting something together in three days for William (more on that once it's been revealed), having packages from Jeff and AZDave on the way helped take the pressure off. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Timmy2Hands

Good morning everyone,
Wow, I'm very impressed by the level of work shown so far and I'm very glad I joined this swap. What a great bunch of craftsmen and a good bunch of guys.

Now for the box I recieved from Mikeacg (a Yooper with a drawl).
I'm a hand tool only type, so to recieve a box that can really only be done with a CNC router is a nice juxtaposition.

Mike actually made four boxes for me









He also took the time to personalize the set for me which makes them even more special.









This is a form that I simply would never think to make for myself with just hand tools.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow Dave! You really hit the jackpot! What an awesome collection. Nick is truly a Box Maker. As you showed them, each one as beautiful as the other, I can't help thinking any of these would have made a great swap box, but four? Amazing.

Wow Tim! That is one creative box. Mike really has a good imagination just to think of the design. Wish I could think of cool designs like that. Adding the personalizing just puts it over the top.

There have really been some creative boxes so far!


----------



## Timmy2Hands

I almost forgot, Mike's package also included a wine bottle and glass holder in the shape of the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> The last package is out for delivery, by the way. Hopefully it arrives safely so I can give hairy his R R R and everyone has had a good swap. Thanks to the past swap-masters who helped this rookie out, and to those who chipped in on short notice to make sure nobody came up empty. Even though I surprised myself by putting something together in three days for William (more on that once it's been revealed), having packages from Jeff and AZDave on the way helped take the pressure off. Thanks, guys!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, I was glad to help out. You ran a good swap and I appreciate it. Besides, when you asked, no way I could turn it down to help a fellow wood worker. This also gave me a challenge that I really enjoyed!


----------



## adot45

Here is the box I received from ianthetinker. It's pine for the bottom and lid and he wasn't sure what the darker wood was. It is stacked strip construction, coated with BLO and finished with shellac. Thank You Ian for the cute little box.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Jeff. It was tough keeping quiet about what a haul I'd received from Nick. And he was finished in February!

Tim, you scored! When I saw Mike's progress picture, I thought it was pretty cool, and then I drew names and saw it was going to a hand-tool guy, and that seemed pretty dang cool to me. Couldn't have planned it better. And the draw was random, Neil. The universe just wanted you to have two of Randy's boxes.

Earl and Jeff, great boxes. And Kelly, you got a phenomenal box from David. Wowsers!

So far so good, guys! And there's more to come!


----------



## DavePolaschek

David, that's a nice box from Ian.

Guys, once your recipient has posted the box you made, you're free to post your project writeup. Please tag it with "2018 box swap" so we can find them in the future.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nice Box David! I have always wanted to try the stacked sides like Ian did. Came out beautifully. The color combination is great and I really like the mystery wood!


----------



## jeffswildwood

*We still have 10 more to see!*


----------



## builtinbkyn

Wow! Great presentation of boxes so far. Some real interesting unique ideas on the box theme. Nice work guys! Looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## poospleasures

I can,t let you guys get to far ahead of me as I received a wonderful large capacity box with a very thoughtful gift inside.








My box craftier is Gary (doubleG469) . He said during the build that several things did not go right, but he made a great recovery as you can see. Notice the well fitting miters and how the maple grain contrasts wrap around the box, also the wood color selection really shows it off. And more good stuff the self support hinges are mortised in below the dark trim ring of the opening. Gary picked up on my statement about bourbon and look what I found nested into a bunch of shavings. Take a look.







I want to open the Clyde Mays soo bad but will put it in my small bourbon collection instead. You can tell a lot of time was spent on finish prep as this box just feels so smooth to touch. It has a special place in my shop display case for a long time to come.









Thanks Gary


----------



## TomGrin

Jeffswildwood sent me this box. It's walnut, maple and gummy cherry. There are small copper colored mirrors around the sides. Thanks again Jeff!


----------



## HokieKen

Wow guys! Those are some gorgeous boxes. Some serious creativity too! Jigsaw puzzle boxes, mirror boxes, Russian Doll boxes and the list goes on… Nice work fellas!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Vernon, Gary really set you up! A beautiful box and a nice sip to go with it!

Tom, Glad you liked my box buddy! Your lucky to get it as my Wife almost didn't let it go!


----------



## doubleG469

Well all I can say is wow, you guys have turned out some great boxes so far!

Vernon - thanks for the kind words, the box was a challenge for me with loosing my pup to not liking the designs.

Here is the box I received from TomGrin, there wasn't a note with it so I will let you guys review his project post to find out more about the construction.


----------



## doubleG469

> Vernon, Gary really set you up! A beautiful box and a nice sip to go with it!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


The sip was to make the box look better, the more he drinks the nicer it gets!


----------



## adot45

Wow, another approach to corner jointery, I love that. Great box.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> The last package is out for delivery, by the way. Hopefully it arrives safely so I can give hairy his R R R and everyone has had a good swap. Thanks to the past swap-masters who helped this rookie out, and to those who chipped in on short notice to make sure nobody came up empty. Even though I surprised myself by putting something together in three days for William (more on that once it's been revealed), having packages from Jeff and AZDave on the way helped take the pressure off. Thanks, guys!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Glad I could help! Even though after seeing this spread I wish I had an R next to my name. AMAZING WORK FOLKS. I didn't have time to participate in this one and after seeing the stuff that's been posted I'm glad I didn't try and squeeze it in. I would have been embarrrassed.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Project posted http://lumberjocks.com/projects/376425


----------



## GR8HUNTER

here is my beautiful box from hairy : 
ARE YOU READY ? ? ? LOL


















NOW AS I WAS UNWRAPPING THIS FINE CREATION I WAS THINKING WHY DID THIS GUY SEND ME A PLANE 









AS I SEEN IT WAS A BOX I OPENED IT TO REVEAL EVEN MORE GIFTS A FIBONACCI GAUGE (SPELLING) 









AND A BEAUTIFUL AWL MADE FROM A MASONERY BIT TO NICE TO USE 



























THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH HAIRY I AM VERY HAPPY WITH MY GIFTS :<)))))))))
AND ALSO WANTED TO THANK DAVE P. FOR RUNNING A SUCESSFUL SWAP :<))))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Hairy, what a genius idea to send to a woodworker. Excellent! Tony probably won't lose that one to the wife AND it's just cool for the shop! Awesome!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff, Gary, Tom, and William, you all did excellent work and your recipients are lucky guys!


----------



## PoohBaah

Gary that is a great looking box and the contents look mighty tasty. I am a big bourbon fan and have never seen that variety but will be on the look out for it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Oh my gosh! A plane box! These just keep getting more and more creative!


----------



## adot45

The plane box, what a great idea! Beautiful.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

Imagine the surprise when you're expecting just a plain box and what you actually get is a plane box! 
It's terrific.


----------



## mikeacg

Oh man! I stepped out for a while to run deliveries and there were 35 messages when I got back! Wow! I will post the beautiful box I got ASAP! I'm addicted to Swaps now that I managed to live through this one. 
Glad to hear that you liked your box Tim! I was a bit worried when I got your name, knowing your skill level! 
I am totally blown away by everything I've seen so far!!!
When does the next one start???


----------



## doubleG469

> Gary that is a great looking box and the contents look mighty tasty. I am a big bourbon fan and have never seen that variety but will be on the look out for it.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Oh we will have to do a bourbon swap after the mallets then. I am working on a Blanton right now that's damn tasty and Blade and Bow that's tasty as well. I try to get a new and different bottle every other month or so. It's quicker now that the wife has started to like bourbon too.


----------



## doubleG469

> When does the next one start???
> 
> - mikeacg


----------



## PoohBaah

> Oh we will have to do a bourbon swap after the mallets then. I am working on a Blanton right now that s damn tasty and Blade and Bow that s tasty as well. I try to get a new and different bottle every other month or so. It s quicker now that the wife has started to like bourbon too.
> 
> - doubleG469


Gary, I think we could have a great swap with that just not sure how many people would buy into that but it might just have to be a small group or just the two of us. I love me some Blanton's. I am currently working on a bottle of Woodford Reserve Double Oak and its mighty fine tasting.


----------



## mikeacg

Oh, and can you make sure that Gary gets my name next time?
I'm working on a bit of Evan Willliams 1783 but I'm always ready to try something new!
Might not want to do a swap with me as there is very little available here of any consequence (I have to pay to ship the Evan to me…)


----------



## mikeacg

Mallets? Did I miss something?


----------



## adot45

> It s Tuesday….I wanted to post before I left for school. I received my box from adot45. I took it on a GRAND tour and everyone I showed it to LOVED it. I felt very lucky to recieve this. The box I sent is not nearly as nice.
> 
> David, you know where the box you sent is right now. It is treasured and admired every day. My students and I are looking forward to your project posting. We want to know how you made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly, I am really pleased that you like the box. It was heartwarming to learn where it's sitting now.
> It was very nice "talking" with you. I'll get something in the progects soon. David


----------



## PoohBaah

Yup, Mike. We are making mallets/hammers/fancy sticks in the next swap. Sign up has only just begun!!

Also here is the project card to the box I made for Earl.


----------



## EarlS

OK - who is keeping track of the boxes that have been revealed? By my count it's 12 boxes out of 20 plus Hairy's bonus boxes?


----------



## mikeacg

I saw that! Amazing my friend! Watch for my entry 'cuz I'm in!!!!


----------



## mikeacg

OK, got some pictures for all of you from Gr8Hunter (aka Tony the Terrific in PA)...
Got my box early and it was an eye-opener (as it saved me from embarrassment!). Tony went above and beyond with his efforts. Finger joints, complex linkages, etc. and that was just the box. 

































So he sends me a 'Clamp Box' and then includes the clamp!!!! 









He ends up using a bigger box so he has to pay dearly for shipping but there are empty spaces in the box. No crumpled newspaper for this fine fellow!!! If you check my earlier teaser pics you will see some special breakfast coffee, pancake mix and syrup (all local favorites from PA). I was humbled… 
Here's a shot of the inside:


----------



## poospleasures

This is a great batch of boxes as if you did not already know that. It always amazes me how some folks see so many different drummers aahh boxes. If we have to win a thought war I want all these guys on my team. Thanks for the inspirations.


----------



## doubleG469

Tony that is one sweet "Clamp box" awesome….


----------



## HokieKen

VERY cool Tony! Way to think inside the box ;-) Your linkages just gave me the solution to a problem I've been pondering with some shop storage. Thanks!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I really like the way the lid works. I bet getting the pivot points was tough!



> OK - who is keeping track of the boxes that have been revealed? By my count it s 12 boxes out of 20 plus Hairy s bonus boxes?
> 
> - EarlS


I have 12 have revealed, we should have 5 more to see.


----------



## davesimian

Here is the amazing box that Vernon (poospleasures) and his lovely wife actually delivered to me in person. I will not reveal Vernon's secrets. I'll leave that to him if he so desires. It was such a pleasure to meet you both. Although he made the bonus ring holder for my wife, she still confiscated the box as well. And the 'new washer and dryer', very clever. Thank you so much Vernon. I feel sorry for my recepiant as innovation failed to find me for this one.













































I'm afraid my photography does not do justice to this beautiful box. Hopefully Vernon got some better pictures.


----------



## HokieKen

Lovely box you got there David. We expect no less from Vernon!


----------



## davesimian

What an amazing group of boxes so far. Such innovation and craftsmanship. Here are a couple more pics of Vernon's box. Somehow I uploaded the wrong ones.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had a feeling Vernon's box was going to be amazing and I was right!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Great boxes, Tony and Vernon!

Still a handful to go, but I'm at work today and can't keep track. Thanks for keeping an eye on things, Jeff!

Last package to Hairy is still out for delivery.


----------



## duckmilk

WOW! I'm blown away with these great ideas! Great work everyone!


----------



## davesimian

I think you guys might be on to something with a bourbon swap. I to am a lover of good bourbon. Blanton's is great but my'go to' is Basil Hayden's.


----------



## doubleG469

> I think you guys might be on to something with a bourbon swap. I to am a lover of good bourbon. Blanton s is great but my go to is Basil Hayden s.
> 
> - Dave Smith


If you like the Basil Hayden look for Black Saddle or Herman Marshall Temptress (the rye is tasty as well)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Things have slowed down for a bit. We still have three or four more to see. I would say we're waiting for people to get home from work. )


----------



## IantheTinker

My box is from Timmy2Hands, it was made entirely with hand tools and looks great! The birds-eye maple? Veneered plywood that is the top panel is really eye-catching.










The inside is very neatly lined with felt.

































This is my current home for it, haven't quite found what I want to keep inside of it yet.









Thank you Tim, for the beautiful box and showing me how nice those Brusso hinges are!


----------



## IantheTinker

A better view of that top panel.


----------



## mikeacg

Vernon! Love that style of box. Can't wait to see your post on it!
Dave, Don't mark them all received yet! I have 2 on the way to Tony and Hairy… They've earned them!
Ian - Tim out-did himself! Wow!!!!


----------



## hairy

Embarrassment of riches is what I'm feeling today. And humble. When Charlie was unable to complete the swap, 3 guys stepped up. I don't have the words… So, here's what I have received.

From KelleysCraft. Some assembly required. I wish it came with directions, I'm not sure what to do with it, almost scared to cut into it. A big slab of citrus, and another in mesquite. Beautiful examples.










From jeffswildwood. A beautiful octagon box. Excellent workmanship. Something to be proud of.



















Dave Polaschek sent me a box that I wish I could make. And he did it the hard way, old school, hand tools only. Inspiring piece of work!



















If I had received any of these in the swap, I would say I got the best end of the deal.

Thanks to you 3 guys, and everyone involved in the swap. More thanks to Dave for spearheading this operation.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

I'm glad you like it Ian. I had a lot of fun making it for you.
I'm sorry I didn't drop a note in the box. (I was too excited to get it in the mail on time and just forgot)

The main box is American Walnut and was resawn from 5/4 stock down to 1/2", the lid panel is like you said Quilted Birdseye Maple veneered to 3/8" BB plywood, and the corner posts are African Padauk. The hinges are actually from Horton Brasses. The lining is actually chocolate brown suede leather.
The dimentions are 6 1/2" wide, 4 3/8" deep, and 3 3/16" tall.


----------



## IantheTinker

> I m glad you like it Ian. I had a lot of fun making it for you.
> I m sorry I didn t drop a note in the box. (I was too excited to get it in the mail on time and just forgot)
> 
> The main box is American Walnut and was resawn from 5/4 stock down to 1/2", the lid panel is like you said Quilted Birdseye Maple veneered to 3/8" BB plywood, and the corner posts are African Padauk. The hinges are actually from Horton Brasses. The lining is actually chocolate brown suede leather.
> 
> - Timmy2Hands


I thought it didn't feel quite like felt, but I had no idea what else it was, I probably just should have asked you about it. African Padauk, American Walnut, and Quilted Birdseye Maple…plus suede leather…you spoiled me Tim!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Tim!

Hairy, I'm glad you enjoyed our offerings. I felt a little crazed putting a box together beginning after work last Wednesday and getting it shipped via UPS on Friday, but building the other box and working on small projects improved my skills in a hurry. Helped that the cherry I used was already thicknessed and just needed to be smoothed. I went straight to a card scraper due to the tricky grain. The box should hold 20 Dixon Ticonderogas just about perfectly, unless my math went bad.

So far, every box I've seen is one I'd like to have. I'm a little disappointed I didn't think to give all of you my address. Maybe next time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, Don't mark them all received yet! I have 2 on the way to Tony and Hairy… They've earned them!


Should I mark you P S S S R, Mike? Pretty sure that can be arranged.


----------



## EarlS

Since no one is sure of Charlie's status, I will go ahead and post the box I sent him with the hope that he's doing OK and things are getting better for him.

I ignored most of the rules and made a set of large stacking boxes. The bottom box is a drawer and the top box is has a typical top open lid with metal hinges. The primary wood is maple with walnut accents. The mosaic (or inlay, I'm not sure what to call it) is various exotic and domestic hardwoods in a prairie style design based on Frank Lloyd Wright's glass panels. It was a fun and challenging build.


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl that is stunning.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ian, that is a sweet box! Tim you did a great job on it. I really like the legs!

Hairy, I wish I had more time to really do some box work for you. When Dave said we needed a box I told him I would do one. I even told him I would have it done in one day! (Almost made it). I'm glad you like it and hope you find it useful.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Golly, Earl!

Wow!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, that is a master piece. Just awesome.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

Earl, what a Stunner!!!

Is the mosaic work done with veneers or blocks glued together?


----------



## poospleasures

I have pictures of the hand delivery of Daves box.









We had a great visit and I think both made new friends. Dave receiving box.








And me handing it over.







I had not been to this area of Il. and learned a bunch of stuff about the area from my new buddy Dave. If you can actually plan a trip to meet your recipient or your sender I strongly suggest it. Makes a good thing so much better. Sorry my pics makes it look like I already drank the Clyde Mays that Gary sent me. NOT SO.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's awfully cool, Vernon! I didn't try to pair people up by geography, but I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## adot45

An outstanding pair of boxes, enjoy seeing work like that.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Vernon, you are correct. If you can hand deliver, it's awesome. I swapped with Ken (Hokieken) in the beer swap and had a wonderful day.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, am I correct we still need to see two more???


----------



## poospleasures

Sorry amnesia working. I have pictures of the hand delivery of Daves box.









We had a great visit and I think both made new friends. Dave receiving box.








And me handing it over.







I had not been to this area of Il. and learned a bunch of stuff about the area from my new buddy Dave. If you can actually plan a trip to meet your recipient or your sender I strongly suggest it. Makes a good thing so much better.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Boxes are looking great guys, Earl, I love the inlay. Excellent work everyone


----------



## Kelster58

Wow, there are some very nice boxes changing hands…....GREAT work!! You all are amazing!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, am I correct we still need to see two more???


I've lost count, Jeff. I know Randy hasn't posted the one I sent him yet, and I think there's one more we haven't seen, but I can't figure out which it is.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just got my bonus box project posted. That was a fun build, especially getting everything planed to pretty good tolerances in not very many hours. So glad Hairy liked it.


----------



## Nick424

Just got in from work and had 85 new posts to look at! I think I must be one of the last ones to reveal. My box came from Dave Smith and is made of Walnut and what looks like White Oak. The top has a pleasing figure to it and Dave did a great job centering it in the box lid. All the joints are tight and well fitting. In all it is a lovely box that my wife has found the perfect place for, before I had a chance to. As a bonus Dave made a bluetooth box that pairs to your phone and plays your music, or can be used as a speaker phone. 
Thank you Dave for the wonderful box and gift, and thanks to Dave P for hosting a great swap.

You can see that I was not the only one excited to see my new box!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Another beauty! I really like that lid style!


----------



## Timmy2Hands

Wow Nick, Dave has done some outstanding work for you. 
I love the double raised panel effect on that lid. That one's going in my shop notes for future reference.
Good job Dave Smith.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Dave! Nick, you got a beauty box there.

I think that leaves just Randy's reveal box I built, but I may be confused.


----------



## hairy

All these boxes are awesome! Well done guys!


----------



## davesimian

Nick the other wood is Ash. Tried to find some with some nice figure. Glad you like it. The Bluetooth box was my first attempt at folding box construction. Other wood on it is white oak.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Before we wrap things up, big thanks to Jeff, too. He was there with advice and support when I wasn't sure what I was doing, and has been helping out again today, keeping track of how many boxes have been revealed. Thanks again, buddy! You're a heckuva co-pilot.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Nice work, Dave! Nick, you got a beauty box there.
> 
> I think that leaves just Randy's reveal box I built, but I may be confused.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You are correct Dave. One more to see!

Bonus box is posted. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/376625


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Amazing to all entries. Seriously top notch work folks. I could easily take any of those and make a home for them. Awesome job!


----------



## duckmilk

The bottom of my jaw has bruises from hitting the floor. I'm seeing some fine craftsmanship here, and the new ideas are mind boggling.


----------



## EarlS

This was just like Christmas, seeing what everyone else received and handing the presents around the room for everyone else to see. Top notch boxes all around!!!! Great Swap and Great Moderator Way to Go Dave!!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave this was an awesome swap. You did a fine job running this one. I, personally had a blast. After all, I got in a swap building what I like to build the most, boxes! Also, to everyone, this was the most awesome collection of beautiful and creative boxes I could ever imagine seeing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks guys. I had fun running it, even though there were a few headaches.

I'm waiting for Randy to post the box I built yet. I'll start the project writeup this evening if he posts it, otherwise I'll wait until the weekend. I've got a couple blogs to write too, since I tried techniques I'd never tried before, plus built a jig and a couple tools. Guess I can get started on those.


----------



## Timmy2Hands

Here are a couple of extra pictures of the box I sent to Ian.


----------



## doubleG469

well I know what happened to Charlie now.

Earl sent him that beautifully built box and wrecked his expectations of being able to measure up to that! I know I would have been overwhelmed at trying to match that box.

Great job guys, one and all beautiful work.


----------



## jeffswildwood

That box Earl made is a work of art! I hope when he posts it he receives the "editors choice" award!!!!!!!


----------



## Chashint

Many of the boxes make my jaw drop…WOW.
Really incredible 'out of the box' designs and serious woodworking skills.


----------



## Chashint

> well I know what happened to Charlie now.
> Earl sent him that beautifully built box and wrecked his expectations of being able to measure up to that! I know I would have been overwhelmed at trying to match that box.
> Great job guys, one and all beautiful work.
> - doubleG469


I was not a participant so I have no right to comment on any of this, but if I had received that box I would have immediately sent it on to my recipient and burned whatever feeble effort I was working on.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Very nice work, Tim!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Amazing swap guys! Excellent work exhibited and some real imagination too! Some real eye-catchers.

Hopefully Charlie is OK and no real tragedy occurred and we'll hear from him. Looking at his project page, I don't think he was intimidated by the work. Maybe he's military and has been deployed?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm glad I sat this one out. No way I could measure up to you fellas! These are some seriously stunning boxes guys. No joke, I haven't seen a single one that isn't heirloom quality and that wouldn't be proudly displayed in my home. Great work guys!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I haven't posted mine yet, Kenny. ;-)


----------



## davesimian

Thanks to Dave P. and all the other participants. Am so glad I joined the swap. Good fun. And all of the boxes are incredible. Some of these boxes are well beyond my skill level but my head is full of new ideas. Lumberjocks are the best!


----------



## duckmilk

Earl posted his. Waiting on some more project posts.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I was going to give Randy another day to post the box he got from me before I write up the project. Plus I've got a jig and a blog post about cutting 135 degree dovetails for an octagonal box.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, send an E-mail and see if he's busy or out of town, then post that nice box.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sent. But I'll still give him until tomorrow.

It's something of a spoiler, but I wrote up how I cut the 135 degree dovetails on the corners.

We had *way* more octagonal boxes than I expected in this swap. I looked through every project tagged "box" on LJs and octagons were pretty rare. Felt like the first five progress pictures I saw were octagons, and I was worried. Turns out, nobody else has tried to dovetail an octagonal box. Guess I'm kinda special that way.


----------



## Lazyman

> I m glad I sat this one out. No way I could measure up to you fellas! These are some seriously stunning boxes guys. No joke, I haven t seen a single one that isn t heirloom quality and that wouldn t be proudly displayed in my home. Great work guys!
> 
> - HokieKen


Ditto! Very intimidating for me to watch but I am glad I tagged along to see the results. Some amazing work guys.


----------



## duckmilk

Dave, you did a great job, and I would love to see how you cut those dovetails.


----------



## Ocelot

Well, they all look great. While I didn't finish my box by the ship date and had to bail out, I did get to buy 4 bandsaw blades, 4 router bits, 2 pounds of dry shellac and a gallon of alcohol , 2 ZCIs and the microjig steelpro splitter etc. So it was a good swap for me! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got a few more photos in the project writeup, Duck. I'll get that posted later today, most likely. It's a long one.

I also wrote up the octagonal guillotine I made for cutting the banding for the top of the box. Between the scratch stock, the 45 degree jig, the miter jack and the trick of using a mirror for cutting dovetails, I learned an awful lot of new stuff, and got some new tools. It was a hugely educational swap for me. Lots of fun in between the cuss words that seem to accompany any good "learning experience."


----------



## EarlS

Until I participated in the swap I didn't really pay much attention to the Forum section of LJ. Now I realize this is where most of the action takes place. And along the way I was introduced to some great folks and met a bunch of fine woodworkers. Yet more things I learned as part of the swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I finally got around to posting my project writeup for my octagonal dovetailed box this morning. I'll try to do at least one more post collecting all the boxes into a single post (unless someone else beats me to it) this weekend. Thanks again for a great swap, guys!


----------



## Timmy2Hands

My project write-up has been posted as well. Birdseye Maple And Walnut Box - 2018 Spring Box Swap


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Tim


----------



## duckmilk

FYI, I saw the project post by Kelly (Kelster58), but his post isn't in the posts with the rest tagged "2018 box swap" 
Really nice looking box Kelly!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, there are only nine projects that show up when I search for the 2018 box swap tag. There are more if you just search for 2018 box swap using the site-wide search. And we've got at least one guy who hasn't written up his project yet. Oh well. I'll try to gather up all of them I can find into another reply here, I guess.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here are the boxes:


Dovetailed octagonal box for 2018 box swap by Dave Polaschek
2018 Box swap challenge by JeffsWildWood 
2018 Box swap entry by PoohBaah
2018 Box swap bonus box by Dave Polaschek
2018 Spring Box Swap by TomGrin
My Box Project for the 2018 box swap by poospleasures
Spring 2018 Box swap by hairy
Birdseye Maple and Walnut Box - Spring 2018 Box Swap by Timmy2Hands
Spring Box Swap 2018 - Prairie Style by EarlS
Spring 2018 Box Swap by Kelster58
My box swap entry by JeffsWildWood 
2018 Box Swap Submission by Dave Smith
LumberJocks 2018 Boxswap by IanTheTinker

If you've posted your project, and I missed it, I'm sorry. Could you please post it here again, and I'll collect them all into the first post on this thread so there's one place to see them all. Thanks!

I'm missing boxes from GR8HUNTER, mikeacg, doubleg469, nick424, adot45, and RRBOU. Hope you guys can post project write ups at some point.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here you go Dave, maybe this helps, or is at least fun.

*adot45*









*Dave P*

















*Dave Smith*









*DoubleG469*









*EarlS*









*GR8HUNTER*









*hairy*









*Ianthetinker*









*jeffswildwood*

















*Kelster58*









*mikeacg*









*Nick424*









*Poobah*









*poospleasures*









*RRBOU*









*timmy2hands*









*TomGrin*









*kelleyscrafts*


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got David's on the list now.

Thanks for that collection, Jeff. I linked to that from the first post, too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i forgot to take pictures of my box before boxing and shipping it LOL:<))


----------



## EarlS

That is quite an impressive assortment of boxes.

Tony - one of us was bound to forget. I would have forgotten too but Dave made a comment about getting pictures which reminded me and I also wrote a big note and taped it on the box.


----------



## Nick424

I should be back on Tuesday night, and I will try and get mine posted then.


----------



## duckmilk

> i forgot to take pictures of my box before boxing and shipping it LOL:<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Ohhh the shame, tisk tisk! Does that ban him from the next swap?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've posted, umm, more than one swap project with photos taken by the recipient, Tony. For some reason, getting to the postal orifice just gets me all a-flutter and I end up forgetting to take photos. I'm sure you were similarly flustered. ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

In Tony's defense, I posted lots of pictures of the beautiful box he sent me and I can post more if needed. I totally spaced out posting any pictures of the box I sent to Tim but now that I have been properly chastised I will make an effort to do that posthaste!!! I didn't take any pictures of the carvings I did though as that was a last minute decision and then I had to run it to the post office!


----------



## duckmilk

Just kidding, wonderful boxes from all of you guys! I was blown away looking at the innovative ways they were built. And a great swap Dave! Good job


----------



## GR8HUNTER

to be honest i was more worried about the finish getting cured if i remember correctly it was 2f degrees out side
LOL :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Shellac will cure down to -20F or so, Tony. Just sayin'... ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

never been a Shellac fan :<))


----------



## doubleG469

> never been a Shellac fan :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


turns everything orangish


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that's what i been told my whole WWing life….or i also heard yellowing :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> turns everything orangish


Well yeah, if you use orange shellac. Platina has almost no color, and blonde will give it a little yellow.

Me, I like the orange. Much better on wood than on people.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just added Nick's boxes to the list of projects at the top.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got Mike's puzzle-pieces boxes added to the list.


----------



## mikeacg

Thanks Dave! Sorry for taking so long but it has been a bit crazy here (and I still don't have my taxes done…)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for posting it, Mike. We had a good swap and I'd like all the projects to be visible.


----------



## duckmilk

Yes, it would be nice to have them all in one place. I have saved the last 2 swap project posts and look at them on occasion, kinda as a reminder of who made what. Thanks Dave for a wonderful swap!!! Some of the coolest boxes I have ever seen.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well Duck, Jeff collected all the reveal photos in one post. so there's that.

And I keep adding the ones that come in to the first post.

As for the swap coming out good, I had a bunch of help at multiple points along the way. Couldn't have done it all on my own.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And I just heard from Hairy. He received the box. Better late than never!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> And I just heard from Hairy. He received the box. Better late than never!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Was this the one Charlie Had?


----------



## CharlieKilian

Yes sir! I shipped. Heh.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you're not dead and managed to ship, Charlie! Once you post the project, I'll go back and add it to the first post. I already gave you an S and Hairy his fourth R. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

The Maze Box is a very nice bit of work, Charlie!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Glad you got to ship Charlie, way to hang in there. I wish you could have let us known you were having troubles, we may have been able to help.  I understand "life gets in the way" of our wood working. Right now my shop is sitting silent and nothing being made for the same reason. *life is very much in the way!* If I was in the current swap, I'm not sure I could finish my entry so I understand.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And thanks to Hairy, who now has 4 Ss and 4 Rs. Seems this swap just won't end!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's the post-swap box I got from Hairy. Thanks, bud!


----------

